# Naruto Chapter 531 Discussion Thread



## HPTR Fangirl (Mar 2, 2011)

Make predictions about the upcoming chapter
1767


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 2, 2011)

*Samurai Vs Ninja*

This is gonna be so Cash 

Mifune is gonna single handily redeem the Samurai's Reputation


----------



## Penance (Mar 2, 2011)

I predict Samurai Showdown...  (and maybe Asuma backlash)

Shall be BOSS!


----------



## k2nice (Mar 2, 2011)

Mifune is gonna make Hanzo look like a bitch and cut up his salamander. Expect more samurai and expect shino and kiba to make some appearances


----------



## Sagitta (Mar 2, 2011)

I think the samurai will be the 'fodder' everyones been dying for.


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2011)

Once again a samurai will learn why he is inferior to a ninja.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 2, 2011)

Lots of Hanzou vs Mifune, not much else.


----------



## Klue (Mar 2, 2011)

No talking, just Hanzou vs. Mifune, please.


----------



## vered (Mar 2, 2011)

hanzou and lots of him.
i wouldnt mind seeing a whole chapter just dedicated for hanzou and him beating mifune.
a bit of kakuzu and the fan in action as well.
would like to see mentions about nagato and itachi as well.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 2, 2011)

Ninja>>>samurai

and sasuke proved that.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 2, 2011)

Mifune: "holy shit fuck why did I play hero and block you, just kill me now quick and painless."
That's what it should have said.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 2, 2011)

*Chapter 531*:  Samaruai vs Ninja

We finally get to see what the Samaruai are fully capable of.   Meanwhile, as Team 10 goes to confront Asuma, Kakuzu makes taunts from the distance.


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 2, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Once again a samurai will learn why he is inferior to a ninja.





Judecious said:


> Ninja>>>samurai
> 
> and sasuke proved that.





Il Void said:


> Mifune: "holy shit fuck why did I play hero and block you, just kill me now quick and painless."
> That's what it should have said.



For some reason, I *really* want Hanzou to lose .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 2, 2011)

I really can't see how Mifune is supposed to fight someone like Hanzou.

He shouldn't be able to use Ninjutsu, Genjutsu, Fuinjutsu, so he doesn't have the means to take Hanzou out.

Even an exhausted Sasuke blocked Mifune's surprise attack with ease.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 2, 2011)

Kakashi Rampage and more Hanzo


----------



## Sorrows Passion (Mar 2, 2011)

Mifune will have "The Force" with him, I can see that happening.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Mar 2, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Ninja>>>samurai
> 
> and sasuke proved that.


But Sasuke isn't a ninja. He's a battle mage


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 2, 2011)

At least is not Kakashi, LOL at people thinking he would fight Hanzo


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 2, 2011)

Name one person that interjected in a battle and lost?

Mifune will have a nice showing. why? Because he actually jumped in.. If he didn't think he could fight him, that would have never happened... Also... He's a General.. Why would he be a General if he was fodder? Mifune has to be Kage level.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 2, 2011)

As if they didn't do a good enough job getting pwned last time.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

I get mad due to no Black Zetsu Maybe if I don't think he'll be in the chapter he will be after all...

Let's see:

Hanzou and Mifune fight it out. Something big happens.

Shikamaru, Ino, and Choji meet Asuma, tension is thick.

Dan is about to use his power. Shikaku, and Inochi decide to head over to help Chouza.

That's all.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 2, 2011)

minfune vs hanzou and dan uses his ghost tech. wonder what it is. also sakura, lee and sai will back up milfune. to fight kimimaro, choiy and chiuinin


----------



## Scar (Mar 2, 2011)

Mifune gonna die!


----------



## Deadway (Mar 2, 2011)

*Hanzo will win.*

He has to. Hear me out. Hanzo has kimi,chyo,bloodline fodder behind him and mifune and an army of samurai are probably going to face them.

Ambush squad was supposed to meet up with kakashi and crew.

So...If hanzo dies here, that means kimi,chiyo and fodder should die as well. That alone makes no sense for it to happen. We all know after he kills him and mifune dies heroically they will proceed to follow the already retreating ambush squad. After that, then kimi vs lee can happen + chiyo vs kankuro or sakura(who obviously has to heal the ambush squad or...they die) then kakashi + gai vs hanzo to live up to his hype. How? Well after we see kakashi rampage the rest of the swordsman he will be pretty exhausted and when hanzo shows up gai will protect him. Of course, gai will fail and resort to going 8 gates which will kill gai and not hanzo, meaning kakashi literally knocks himself out by using a super kamui to remove his body to another dimension.


----------



## calimike (Mar 2, 2011)

I heard Ninja were persecutor by samurai during Edo period.

Hanzon vs Mifune match is very interesting!



> *Naruto (Cover, Color Page)* next week!


----------



## Gabe (Mar 2, 2011)

calimike said:


> I heard Ninja were persecutor by samurai during Edo period.
> 
> Hanzon vs Mifune match is very interesting!



yeah ninjas and samurai were enemies. samurai were aristocrats and  considered the ninja lower class people. if i remember correctly.


----------



## KillerFlow (Mar 2, 2011)

Team 10 vs. Asume/Kakuzu or shift to Kage fight.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 2, 2011)

Let's see Kakashi now.


----------



## Undead (Mar 2, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Let's see Kakashi now.


He's probably on his way to the hospital already.


----------



## calimike (Mar 3, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> yeah ninjas and samurai were enemies. samurai were aristocrats and  considered the ninja lower class people. if i remember correctly.



Oda clan to wipe out ninja clan but few survivors were hired by 1st Shogun Ieyasu Tokugawa as private guards (mercenary )

Hanzou will summoning explosive tag no jutsu to cover Mifune's legs and boom like he did to Nagato


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 3, 2011)

I imagine that Mifune will have a good showing, but Hanzou will beat him. We should get a couple of chapters where he shows off what exactly the samurai are capable of.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 3, 2011)

It seems that Kishi now has the habit of introducing fights and showcasing other fights at the same time - which isn't bad per se since it creates some degree of suspense.

I'm quite sure the next chapter will focus heavily on Asuma, though, but I figure we'll see snippets of others. Not expecting to see Hanzo again till a few chapters later though, since that's what happened with all the other "Last-page-fights" we were shown.


----------



## addityea (Mar 3, 2011)

Hanzou vs Mifune, and Lee vs kimimaro


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 3, 2011)

Does anyone have the WSJ preview of Naruto?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 3, 2011)

Chapter 531: Team 10 Reunited 
Chapter Cover: Is of Asuma, Shikamaru, Ino, and Choji. In the front they are all happy and that but behind the current condition their in is show and they aren't so happy any more.
Side Text: He died and left the three on their own, now they are reunited but is that a good thing?

Chapter starts with Hanzou and Mifune. Hanzou is impress Mifune could withstand the poison. Mifune explains how Samurai train themselves to overcome such things. More Samurai appear behind Mifune, Okisuke and Urakaku is among them. Mifune tells a group of Samurai to take Kankuro and the others to a safe distant. Hanzou tries to go after them but is hit down by a three way attack by Mifune, Okisuke, and Urakaku. Mifune then reveals that he knows all about Hanzou. Mifune explains how he used to be from the Iron Country and was a samurai himself but left because he felt Samuri were too weak. Mifune says he'll show the power of samurai and make Hanzou regret him ever leaving. Mifune says he's going to get ready to use a move, Hanzou is shocked and nervous now.

Dan tells Chouza that he can't hold back much longer. Chouza isn't nervous. Shikaku and Inochi decide to hurry up and back Chouza up. They say they'd like to see their sensei again.

Hizashi and Hiashi are fighting. Hinata and Neji appear there. Words are exchanged. 

Shikamaru, Ino, and Choji meet Asuma, tension is thick. Asuma looks at them and smiles, chapter ends with him saying "Nice to say you three again, how you doing?".

End Text: Even in his current condition, Asuma smiles at the sight of his students as if nothing else mattered. 

Chapter ends.


----------



## SageRafa (Mar 3, 2011)

Hanzou will get trolled and owned pretty bad in the next chapters , unfortunately ..


----------



## Nic (Mar 3, 2011)

well not hard to guess what will happen.  Team ten reunites with Asuma they have a few words, same with Mifune and hanzou before they clash again.


----------



## Dashido (Mar 3, 2011)

Mifune and Hanzo having a lil squabble before kishi decides to get in dept into that fight. I expect some asume inoshikachoj shit. And HOPEFULLY Darui and back up (forgot their names but i like them) Vs Kakuzu


----------



## Judecious (Mar 3, 2011)

Nic said:


> well not hard to guess what will happen.  Team ten reunites with Asuma they have a few words, same with Mifune and hanzou before they clash again.



From what we know kishi might move on to the next fight


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 3, 2011)

Onoki approaches Muu, they greet each other. 4th Kazekage says that he's proud of his son for succeeding him as the Kazekage.
Nidaime Mizukage makes comments about him and Raikage being left out, but Sandaime Raikage gives him a serious look.

We go back to Suigetsu who is revealing more about the 7 swordsmen of the mist and Kirigakure to Juugo, it is also revealed that the 2nd Mizukage uses secret (Hiden) jutsus. His ability revolves around ... manipulation of weather.

After Mifune blocks Hanzou's attack, they both step backward. Hanzou goes back to ride his salamander. He says that he isn't even needed for this fight and tells the other three to take him out.
Kimimaro, Chiyo and Chukichi sprint towards Mifune and his team in an arrow formation with Kimimaro as the arrowhead. But as they get close, Mifune and his team surround these three in a circle. Along with Kankaru's division, the threat of the Edo team is contained, however, Hanzou decides to take the situation into his own hands and breaks the formation. 
Hanzou agrees to accept Mifune's challenge, and tells him to prepare for his death.
Chiyo and Kankaru are seen conversing. And Kimimaro starts using the cursed seal.

The updates of the current situation reach HQ, Tsunade hears that Dan is about to use his ability, she demands to go to the front-lines, Shikaku and the others refuse ... Tsunade tells them to quite their yapping and breaks the table.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 3, 2011)

Chapter focuses on Naruto he remarks on feeling the Kyubi's chakra a considerable distance away where he states he is going to check it out Bee trys to persuade Naruto not to bother and continue the training but Naruto refuses once Naruto is outside he  senses a lot of people dieing and realises that the war has started and they have been trying to keep him out of it

Raikage is informed Naruto has found out about the war where he confronts Naruto saying it is out of the question he will allow Naruto to enter the war Naruto refuses to back down chapter ends with Naruto Vs Raikage facing off


----------



## Nachiruk (Mar 3, 2011)

**

I think that, we will go back to see a bit of the battle with Gaara and Onoki vs. the previous Kages. Then i think we will see some of the fight with Mifune Vs. Hanzo. Next we will see Naruto trains and discovers that there is war outside..


----------



## FearTear (Mar 4, 2011)

I predict some cool stuff from both Hanzou and Mifune and a change of focus at the end of the chapter


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Mar 4, 2011)

well i hope
after the hanzo mifune class...hanzo backs away and says he isnt needed. 
kimimaro and the others attack mifune and the samurais try to contain them. 
mifune asks hanzo a simple question. 
are you scared that the legendary name of hanzo shall be trampled on by a mere samurai?
hanzo looses it and gets serious quick tym. 
from there .........just uberness. 
hope kishi sticks to the hanzo vs mifune fight for a while. he shouldnt jump scenes just yet. 
though anything kishi does will be awesome.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 4, 2011)

Kishi will skip to something else or Mei or Kakashi


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 4, 2011)

Zetsu action or gtfo.


----------



## Penance (Mar 4, 2011)

^You'll see them in the background...


----------



## Firaea (Mar 4, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Zetsu action or gtfo.



We might see Black Zetsu against Mei 12379321 chapters later.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 4, 2011)

Next chapter should be all about mifune and hanzou's fight. Wondering whether chiyo and the rest will continue moving and meeting up with gai, lee, Sakura etc. We may also get a few panels to see how Tenten discovers the fan or try to figure out how to use the fan, amidst Darui's battle with kazuzu.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 4, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Next chapter should be all about mifune and hanzou's fight. Wondering whether chiyo and the rest will continue moving and meeting up with gai, lee, Sakura etc. We may also get a few panels to see how Tenten discovers the fan or try to figure out how to use the fan, amidst Darui's battle with kazuzu.



I actually don't think so, because Kishi has been showing a lot of fights on the last page and skipping to other fights.

Major fights (such as Kakashi, Hanzo, Oonoki, etc.) seem to be left for a later date.


----------



## Gentle Moonlight (Mar 5, 2011)

I would like to see how a Samurai fights, and their skills and such. It'd also be cool if Kimimaro summons the rest of Sound Four just like Gari and Pakura summoned the Seven Swordsmen.

...But I also want to see the fight against the former Kages.


----------



## Itachiisagenius (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I think it wl start with Asuma talkin 2 his team! Jz lyk the others he wl apologize for having to fight against them and against konoha and wl plead them to help him! Same wid lady tsunade's love! N then it wk be all action from hanzou and mifune! And probably old lady chiyo wl end up facing kankuro! The puppet showdwn! Or probably kishi wl bring them face 2 face later concentrating more on hanzou vs mifune for now!

I think kishi wants 2 show all the 5 commanders in action one by one.. U knw, lyk kakashi ws done with the zabuza-haku duo, n then he announced dat the copy ninja ws goin on rampage!(m dyin 2 wtch that).. n then he didnt show kakashi! N darui jz tuk care of kinkaku n ginkaku and nw its mifune's turn.. So i think kakuzu vs darui wl b kept for later! Nw it wl b mifune in action! (However, darui wl also b helping d 2 konoha ninjas against lady tsunade's love, i doubt it wl happen b4 mifune vs hanzou!


----------



## Selva (Mar 6, 2011)

I predict Hanzo vs Mifune. Two characters I don't give a damn about... can't wait


----------



## takL (Mar 6, 2011)

from the next issue(#15) info page of wsj#14

"the 7th chara poll, announcement of the results!!
the issue cover & the leadoff in colour!!"

"Hanzo vs Mifune!!
shinobi or samurai, which is the strongest!?"


----------



## Addy (Mar 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> I predict Hanzo vs Mifune. Two characters I don't give a damn about... can't wait



once i found that mifune was gonna fight hanzo, i lost intrest in hanzo.

i mean, who are those two so they can get few chapters? nobody.


 we berly got anything on hanzo and mufine was already fodder.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 6, 2011)

Mifune will get pwnd by Hanzo I mean Mifune couldn't beat Sasuke and Hanzo defeated 3 sannins at their fullest and only Nagato killed him.


----------



## Addy (Mar 6, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Mifune will get pwnd by Hanzo I mean Mifune couldn't beat Sasuke and Hanzo defeated 3 sannins at their *fullest *and only Nagato killed him.


that's a big statment my freind. care to elaberate?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> I predict Hanzo vs Mifune. Two characters I don't give a damn about... can't wait


This.


----------



## vered (Mar 6, 2011)

takL said:


> from the next issue(#15) info page of wsj#14
> 
> "the 7th chara poll, announcement of the results!!
> the issue cover & the leadoff in colour!!"
> ...



thanks i cant wait for the poll.
i hope for some cool colored pages as well.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 6, 2011)

It would be cool if Mufune has a summon


----------



## Makudo333 (Mar 6, 2011)

honestly people..how can you just think about that Mifune is weak?He was at the kage meeting spoke for the kages and every one respected him because they know that he is strong and he withstood Hanzous poison as if it was nothing, while Kankuro etc went numb and they are Chuunin-Jounin level so I predict that Mifune is maybe as strong as Kakashi is and he will fight alone against Hanzo and the other three giving them a hard time

But in the end I think that Mifune kills Hanzou and Kiminaro but I think that he´s gonna be killed by Chiyou´s special jutsu while she gets a lot of help by the other ninja


----------



## mayumi (Mar 6, 2011)

is it a early chapter release this week, as in jump comes out on satuarday?


----------



## Blaze (Mar 7, 2011)

Expecting more zombie action.


----------



## Selva (Mar 7, 2011)

For the chapter... I want some Gaara and Tsuchikage


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 7, 2011)

i predict mifune being too much for hanzo in CQC. as a result, hanzo will back off  and own mifune's division with mid/ long range attacks.


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 7, 2011)

Samurai guy should put up a good fight with hanzou , but hanzou should come out on top, Sakura and company will arrive and she will heal the poisoned people and get chiyo's and Hanzou's recognition. Kakashi will devise another strategy but before they can execute it Kabuto will have hanzou summon his trump card.... White fang ! The interaction between White fang and chiyo is why I'm saying this....


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 7, 2011)

Not really interested in the character popularity as for the chapter I think it's about time we seen Naruto move into this war but I think it's going to focus on Gaara and Onoki Vs Edo Kages which should help Gaara resolve his daddy issues.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Mar 7, 2011)

After watching the anime recently (skipped the recent "flashback filler" arc and the Kage Summit is finally happening) I noticed something that could come into play for a later chapter.  

Zetsu has the ability to mimic/clone whomever he touches, right?  Forgive me if it's been mentioned in the past (since by manga times it was ages ago), but Raikage grabbed whitey (white Zetsu) by the throat; could we possibly see a clone army of the Raikage as a back-up plan by Madara in the future?  

Just a thought I had while watching the episode.  I could be wrong on his cloning abilities though.  I forgot how they work, but I'm sure the resident Zetsu experts will be in to weigh the possibilities later.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 7, 2011)

would Be nice to get a few pages of naruto this chapter.


----------



## Addy (Mar 7, 2011)

maybe mufin vs hanzo will not be shown this chapter or we will only get a few panels 


it would be nice to see itachi and nagato. wtf happened to them and the jinchuuriki?


----------



## ZE (Mar 7, 2011)

So when will we get the spoilers this week? I heard they were gonna come out sooner this week.

As for my prediction: Team 10, which is out of the rookies the team with more panel time, vs Asuma will start and will last about 4 painful chapters. I hope Kishi shows Kakuzu vs the others at the same time to make it more bearable.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 7, 2011)

Addy said:


> maybe mufin vs hanzo will not be shown this chapter or we will only get a few panels
> 
> 
> it would be nice to see itachi and nagato. wtf happened to them and the jinchuuriki?



Well it might not happen

Kishi did this to Gaara and Kakashi


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2011)

Dan fodderizes everyone with ghost tech 




the end


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 7, 2011)

Roxeme 2123 said:


> Dan fodderizes everyone with ghost tech
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan is such a strong character, since he's had so much screen time and shown many amazing skills, right?


----------



## k2nice (Mar 7, 2011)

Trance Kuja said:


> Zetsu has the ability to mimic/clone whomever he touches, right?  Forgive me if it's been mentioned in the past (since by manga times it was ages ago), but Raikage grabbed whitey (white Zetsu) by the throat; could we possibly see a clone army of the Raikage as a back-up plan by Madara in the future?
> .



This is quite possible but they should be severly weakened compared to the original. Also, zetsu has touched most of the people in the kage summit and the alliance.


----------



## Daryoon (Mar 7, 2011)

Trance Kuja said:


> After watching the anime recently (skipped the recent "flashback filler" arc and the Kage Summit is finally happening) I noticed something that could come into play for a later chapter.
> 
> Zetsu has the ability to mimic/clone whomever he touches, right?  Forgive me if it's been mentioned in the past (since by manga times it was ages ago), but Raikage grabbed whitey (white Zetsu) by the throat; could we possibly see a clone army of the Raikage as a back-up plan by Madara in the future?
> 
> Just a thought I had while watching the episode.  I could be wrong on his cloning abilities though.  I forgot how they work, but I'm sure the resident Zetsu experts will be in to weigh the possibilities later.



Recall Madara asking if the "white Zetsu spores" were on Kabuto?

These edo tensei are just a nice diversion. The Zetsu army is going to be the REAL weapon. All these hundreds of mooks getting torn apart left and right? Why, there must be spores EVERYWHERE by now...

When the dust settles and the edos are all but finished off, watch as Madara gloats over his victory and it's revealed that the Zetsu army has been sucking up all the chakra expended during the war and channelling into into the Gedo Mazou/Ten Tails...


----------



## jso (Mar 7, 2011)

Trance Kuja said:


> Zetsu has the ability to mimic/clone whomever he touches, right?  Forgive me if it's been mentioned in the past (since by manga times it was ages ago), but Raikage grabbed whitey (white Zetsu) by the throat; could we possibly see a clone army of the Raikage as a back-up plan by Madara in the future?
> 
> Just a thought I had while watching the episode.  I could be wrong on his cloning abilities though.  I forgot how they work, but I'm sure the resident Zetsu experts will be in to weigh the possibilities later.


I thought about that but then Zetsu has also made physical contact with all the Kages and their 2 personal bodyguards via his spores. It'd be too much. I think only the White Zetsu that made the physical contact can 'clone' that person. Makes things a bit less haxx and logical.


Daryoon said:


> Recall Madara asking if the "white Zetsu spores" were on Kabuto?
> 
> These edo tensei are just a nice diversion. The Zetsu army is going to be the REAL weapon. All these hundreds of mooks getting torn apart left and right? Why, there must be spores EVERYWHERE by now...
> 
> When the dust settles and the edos are all but finished off, watch as Madara gloats over his victory and it's revealed that the Zetsu army has been sucking up all the chakra expended during the war and channelling into into the Gedo Mazou/Ten Tails...


^This is exactly what I think is going down atm.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 7, 2011)

All I wanna know is how the colors pages will be handled and organized: will they focus on Mifune vs Hanzou or Team 10 meeting up with Asuma? Or something completely different, like, Madara watching from afar the war?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 7, 2011)

The color should be Naruto.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2011)

so the chapter coming out early?


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 8, 2011)

I think Mifune isn't alone. He will fight hanzou, but they will need help with Chiyo, Kimimaru and that shinobi I forgot the name.

Maybe we will see Shino's father and Kiba's mother helping Kankurou's squad.



~Ageha~ said:


> so the chapter coming out early?


Chapter is supposed to come out earlier only next week. The official release date of this week's chapter (WSJ#15) is 03/14 (Monday).

MY NARUTO BLOG

March 21st (Monday) is a national holiday in Japan. So, WSJ#16 may have a Saturday release (03/19).

But we never know. If we are lucky, maybe we can have earlier spoilers this week, like nja's times.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 8, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> so the chapter coming out early?


No.  Maybe next week.

We get the popularity poll results this week, though.  That should cover the color page that we get.


----------



## Sagitta (Mar 8, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Maybe we will see Shino's father and Kiba's mother helping Kankurou's squad.



I would fuckin love to see that!


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2011)

if minato and kushina get first place but all we get is another "mushy mushy" cover like with the the last cover, i will be really disapointed kishi


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 8, 2011)

I want Itachi awesomness already.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 8, 2011)

glad we get chapter next week, Kishi should have time to come up with new jutsu(s) for Kakashi. Have anyone noticed that he's not the Raiton king anymore?


----------



## Trent (Mar 8, 2011)

MS81 said:


> glad we get chapter next week, Kishi should have time to come up with new jutsu(s) for Kakashi. *Have anyone noticed that he's not the Raiton king anymore*?



He indeed has lost that crown to Sasuke a while back, his Raikiri and raiton wolf don't really compare to Kirin and the _many _chidori variants. 

Anyway, I can't recall...who else is in Mifune's group? Any named characters?

Because while Chief Samurai possibly could take on Hanzou one on one (at least for a while, reinforcement _could_ be needed anyway), there are other zombies to take care of.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Mar 8, 2011)

Trent said:


> He indeed has lost that crown to Sasuke a while back, his Raikiri and raiton wolf don't really compare to Kirin and the _many _chidori variants.
> 
> Anyway, I can't recall...who else is in Mifune's group? Any named characters?
> 
> Because while Chief Samurai possibly could take on Hanzou one on one (at least for a while, reinforcement _could_ be needed anyway), there are other zombies to take care of.


probably the bald dude with the scar over his eye he seems to be mifunes right hand dude


----------



## auem (Mar 8, 2011)

kiba to save mifune's ass...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Trent said:


> He indeed has lost that crown to Sasuke a while back, his Raikiri and raiton wolf don't really compare to Kirin and the _many _chidori variants.
> 
> Anyway, I can't recall...who else is in Mifune's group? Any named characters?
> 
> Because while Chief Samurai possibly could take on Hanzou one on one (at least for a while, reinforcement _could_ be needed anyway), there are other zombies to take care of.



Shino, Ino, Kiba, and Hana are the named characters confirmed to be in Mifune's division, as well as Akamaru and at less one of the Three Haimaru Brothers(Hana's Dogs). Okisuke, and Urakaku are probably in Mifune's division too considering they were his body guards at the Kage Summit.

Although all of the confirmed ones are currently at other places so...at the moment only no names are with Mifune's division.

EDIT: I like the idea of Shibi and Tsume backing Mifune up. Hopefully they appear as well as Okisuke and Urakaku.


----------



## Orofan (Mar 8, 2011)

Kakashi's raiton has actually "killed' people though, lol.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 8, 2011)

Not bad ideas, Zylos. Not bad at all. 

*Chapter #531 Prediction:*

* Color page of Hanzo and Mifune exchanging words. (page 1)

* Color spread of the Popularity Poll results. (pages 2-3)

* Mifune orders Urakaku and Tsume to help out Kankuro and his men, while Okisuke and Shibi stay alongside Mifune to battle Hanzo and his salamander. (pages 4-6)

* Kimimaro, Chiyo and Chukichi chase Kankuro's men and their backup, Tsume and Urakaku. Kimimaro picks off several fodders with his Teshi Sendan, and Urakaku cuts Chiyos' chakra strings while Tsume informs Kankuro that she came from Kakashi's division, which is nearby. (pages 6-8)

* Kakashi and Gai are battling the remaining Swordsmen, two more of them having been off-paneled along with either Pakura or Gari. Kakashi is informed that Kankuro is nearby, and so he sends over Sakura and Lee as further backup. (pages 9-11)

* At the beachfront, Kakuzu starts spamming elementals against Izumo and Kotetsu while Team 10 reunite with their old sensei Asuma, who is happy to see them and wants to see how much they've grown. (pages 11-14)

* Back in the forest, Mifune and Hanzo clash blades while Shibi diverts the salamander's attention so Okisuke can land a hit on it. (pages 14-16)

* Mifune tells Hanzo a few things about the samurai, then proclaims it's time to turn things up a notch. (page 17)


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2011)

the color  page will probably just be the polls. and i think this chapter will mostly be shika and others vs asuma and dan taking out choujis dad with his jutsu and maybe a page or 2 of hanzou and mifune.



Majin Lu said:


> I think Mifune isn't alone. He will fight hanzou, but they will need help with Chiyo, Kimimaru and that shinobi I forgot the name.
> 
> Maybe we will see Shino's father and Kiba's mother helping Kankurou's squad.
> 
> ...





Hexa said:


> No.  Maybe next week.
> 
> We get the popularity poll results this week, though.  That should cover the color page that we get.




oh okay thanks


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 8, 2011)

MS81 said:


> glad we get chapter next week, Kishi should have time to come up with new jutsu(s) for Kakashi. Have anyone noticed that he's not the Raiton king anymore?



He probably has more techniques up his sleeve that he hasn't used. Besides he has like 2-3 other elements he can use.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

MS81 said:


> glad we get chapter next week, Kishi should have time to come up with new jutsu(s) for Kakashi. Have anyone noticed that he's not the Raiton king anymore?



he is still the most skilled Raiton user.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> The color should be Naruto.



I would love that, but he already got them for chapter 520, it's fair that now we see in color other characters.



Majin Lu said:


> I think Mifune isn't alone. He will fight hanzou, but they will need help with Chiyo, Kimimaru and that shinobi I forgot the name.
> 
> Maybe we will see Shino's father and Kiba's mother helping Kankurou's squad.



I can see this happening.  Mifune's team for some reason strikes me as the "senior" one.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 8, 2011)

God this war is so boring i actualy would prefer watching Saucegay be gay as usual then this


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> he is still the most skilled Raiton user.



sasuke seems to have taken that from him as well as bee, raikage and darui. bee because he was able to mix it with his bijuu bomb when he shot it at suigetsu. and raikage with his armor and darui with his black lightning. maybe he will show something better but he is behind others.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I would love that, but he already got them for chapter 520, it's fair that now we see in color other characters.



They don't matter and are boring


----------



## Hermansen (Mar 8, 2011)

I predict the color page is Sasuke's EMS, that would certainly liven this place up a bit


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

Hermansen said:


> I predict the color page is Sasuke's EMS, that would certainly liven this place up a bit



No. Don't expect sasuke to even be in the chapters for a while.

whenever naruto is training/his arcs sasuke is rarely ever shown.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 8, 2011)

**Predictions

-Cover has Hanzo and Mifune clashing blades. Hanzo gives mifune credit for bravery in blocking him out of all people.
-Mifune orders his samurai to surround Hanzo. Hanzo retreats on to his salamander.
-Hanzo notices that his poison gas is inefficient against samurai due to their masks.
-Kimimaro and co land beside Hanzo as he orders them to dispose of these pests as they are unworthy of Hanzo's time. 
-Mifune smiles and says he is scared that the legendary name will be taken by a samurai warrior.
-Hanzo erupts and activates a secret technique. 
-Mifune becomes frightened as he says this is the technique which was feared among all nations and which defeated the 3 sannin.
*********
-Scene changes to Izumo and Kotetsu holding Kakuzu down. He smirks and asks them if they are even aware who they are dealing with. Saying that his fuuton mask comes behind them and attacks(like it did with kakashi).
-Kakuzu takes the full hi and Izumo and Kotetsu get knocked away. 
-Kakuzu starts to regenerate as Darui pierces him with a raiton blade.
-Kakuzu mentions that this black lightning would be a great asset to his collection. Darui says it's too bad you won't be going anywhere.
-Apparently this black lighting causes the opponents to be stunned if made contact with. Kakuzu says I guess it's time to stop playing around and has his hearts merged together to becomes some beast-like thing.
*****
Scene switches to Ino/shika/cho who have captured Asuma by the shadow technique.
-Shikamaru tells the story of what happened and Asuma is happy to see them strong and working together well. Asuma notices that Shikamaru avenged him and is proud of that. 
-While they discuss Kabuto notices soemthing. He then says "It's about time."
-A coffin appears beside Asuma. Asuma then rips through the shadow technique and powers up his blades with no emotion. 
-The coffin opens and Hidan is standing next to Asuma with no emotion.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 8, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> ^ Void, everything sounds nice, except for the Hidan part. The guy isn't coming back. I'm tired of people thinking just because he was mentioned by Kakuzu, that he has a chance to come back now.  That was no indication for him coming back at all. Besides, he's still alive.



I didn't know how to end it that's why I put the  thing lol and besides who knows kishi said he didn't develop him but fan service is nice


----------



## FearTear (Mar 8, 2011)

Il Void said:


> **Predictions
> 
> -Cover has Hanzo and Mifune clashing blades. Hanzo gives mifune credit for bravery in blocking him out of all people.
> -Mifune orders his samurai to surround Hanzo. Hanzo retreats on to his salamander.
> ...



This is more appropriate


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2011)

last night i was rereading the gaara vs lee fight and it made me want to see lee fight again hope he fights kimimmaro in the near future.


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2011)

I was confused by a statement earlier. Are we getting spoilers and the chapter around the same time like last week? Spoilers later today / tommorow morning, full chapter tommorow nightish?


----------



## Superstars (Mar 8, 2011)

^^Spoilers and chapter releases are unpredictable. The norm is check late tonight into early morning wednesday for spoilers. 

I predict Hanzo and Mifune get busy real quick but it will go back and forth between Asuma and Shikamaru squad. However I expect Mifune and Hanzo battle to be entertaining.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> No. Don't expect sasuke to even be in the chapters for a while.
> 
> whenever naruto is training/his arcs sasuke is rarely ever shown.



You realize that most of the KB/Sasuke fight was in the midst of Naruto's early sage mode training, going back and forth a good bit.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 8, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I was confused by a statement earlier. Are we getting spoilers and the chapter around the same time like last week? Spoilers later today / tommorow morning, full chapter tommorow nightish?



I usually expect to have some spoilers by either Wednesday morning or night, and usually a chapter by Thursday.


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Man, you guys should really hop off the Sasuke's EMS wagon, EMS this, EMS that, every week.


Ugh, I know what you mean. 


UltimateDeadpool said:


> I usually expect to have some spoilers by either Wednesday morning or night, and usually a chapter by Thursday.


Ah alright. It sounded like we were getting the chapter later in the week then usual from a post I read I think.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You realize that most of the KB/Sasuke fight was in the midst of Naruto's early sage mode training, going back and forth a good bit.



Yeah and they already showed sasuke. He won't be shown again for a while.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Mar 8, 2011)

*I hope we get to see some Naruto, using some Senjutsu.*


----------



## Penance (Mar 8, 2011)

Naruto Senju said:


> *I hope we get to see some Naruto, using some Senjutsu.*



Shall be GLORIOUS...:ho


----------



## Bild (Mar 8, 2011)

Naruto Senju said:


> *I hope we get to see some Naruto, using some Senjutsu.*


Why would that happen? He's training for the Tailed Beast Rasengan.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 8, 2011)

Bild said:


> Why would that happen? He's training for the Tailed Beast Rasengan.


It could happen, a Senjutsu-Kyubi chakra combo thing.


----------



## Yuna (Mar 8, 2011)

1010 picks up the Banana Fan, reveals a heretofore unknown connection to Rikkoudo and wields it profficiently. There, I said it.


----------



## Penance (Mar 8, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> 1010 picks up the Banana Fan, reveals a heretofore unknown connection to Rikkoudo and wields it profficiently. There, I said it.



Samurai battlz...


----------



## Bild (Mar 8, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> It could happen, a Senjutsu-Kyubi chakra combo thing.


I expect something like that to happen (if it does) after the training is done.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 8, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I really can't see how Mifune is supposed to fight someone like Hanzou.
> 
> He shouldn't be able to use Ninjutsu, Genjutsu, Fuinjutsu, so he doesn't have the means to take Hanzou out.
> 
> Even an exhausted Sasuke blocked Mifune's surprise attack with ease.



Where has it ever been indicated that Mifune can't use any of those battle techniques. Just because he's not a ninja doesn't mean he can't use chakra the same way ninja's do. Now that's not to say I expect him to whip out any ninjutsu or genjutu, merely that nothing has been stated about them not being able to use them. I fully expect the Samurai to display similar, yet distinctly different, techniques from what the ninja use. Probably more controlled chakra manipulation like what they did with the swords, wouldn't be surprised to see mifune pull out a chakra lance or even some sort of chakra armor.


----------



## posternojutsu (Mar 8, 2011)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Where has it ever been indicated that Mifune can't use any of those battle techniques. Just because he's not a ninja doesn't mean he can't use chakra the same way ninja's do. Now that's not to say I expect him to whip out any ninjutsu or genjutu, merely that nothing has been stated about them not being able to use them. I fully expect the Samurai to display similar, yet distinctly different, techniques from what the ninja use. Probably more controlled chakra manipulation like what they did with the swords, wouldn't be surprised to see mifune pull out a chakra lance or even some sort of chakra armor.



Seems like that would make sense. If they go by legend then ninja would have come from samurai in the past even though the Sage thing may not like that work in the story. It could have been that no one could use ninjutsu in the past, but could use raw chakra abilites (don't remember if it mentioned people not being able to use chakra at all in the past). We have seen Madara and other ninja wearing what looks like samurai armor when the past is shown...so Mifune could be a chance to explain a possible link between ninja and samurai. 

I think it is safe to say they will be very taijutsu heavy (or kenjutsu is you wanna get technical), It would be cool to see them use Akido (spelling?).


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Now that I'm pretty sure they are going to send all the akatsuki back to the other world without them doing much damage (which does not really makes sens) well I at least hope that the kage and junshuriki fight will be something worth waiting for.. and I want a freaking good guy to die already... this is not a doge ball game its a war .. people from both side are supposed to be defeated here... (not just fodders on the good guy side and strong legend in the bad guy side) Now please don<t make it look like mifune is some kind of god.. when the sanin could not deal with this guy


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2011)

The zombies return with all of their abilities...in case we get Ino-Shika-Chou vs (a full bound Edo) Asuma, he most likely will spam some Fuuton jutsus.

I think it was him who told Naruto that Fuuton users were very strange to find (at least in Konoha) and they could be very deadly, I might have to check that chapter from the Immortals arc again.

But if it was like that, then the fight between students and teachers could turn out to be interesting. After Danzou we didn't get more Fuuton techniques in the manga.


----------



## Bild (Mar 8, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think it was him who told Naruto that Fuuton users were very strange to find (at least in Konoha) and they could be very deadly, I might have to check that chapter from the Immortals arc again.


Here: http://read.mangashare.com/Naruto/chapter-317/page016.html

He talks about the scarcity of Wind Release users, and it's effectiveness in close to mid combat.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 8, 2011)

Over the next couple of chapters we will probably see Hanzou, Kimmimaru, and Chiyo defeat Mifune's and his allies. Than right before Mifune is killed some of Kakashi's division will show up as back up: Sakura, Lee, Sai, and a few others would be my guess. Lee, Sai, Sakura, etc.. will probably work together with Mifune's division to seal Kimmimaru, Hanzo, and Chiyo with Sai's Root Fuuinjutsu Kakashi talked about by Kakashi.

I think this makes the most sense, since I can see Shikaku and Inoichi sending Sakura, Lee, and Sai to aid Mifune's group considering that Lee has fought Kimmimaru before, Sakura fought alongside Chiyo, and Sai can provide the means of sealing the tensei, while Maki can fill in for him back at Kakashi's division. 

Also if Kishi makes Mifune fairly strong and has Hanzou get defeated by the team work of Sai, Sakura, Lee, Mifune, and a few others it would justify Hanzo's previous hype to a reasonable extent where fans won't call bullshit on Hanzou defeating the younger Sannin.

When it comes to this specific chapter we will probably see Hanzou do some fairly impressive stuff, but Mifune and company gain the advantage at the end, only for Hanzou to prepare another technique.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

i hope for panels of madara an maybe nagato/itachi.also perhaps we might be getting a big revelation this chapter?maybe sasuke EMS?


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> i hope for panels of madara an maybe nagato/itachi.also perhaps we might be getting a big revelation this chapter?*maybe sasuke EMS?*


Sasuke's eMS is too soon, the war is in it's early-mid stages.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 9, 2011)

Bild said:


> Sasuke's eMS is too soon, the war is in it's early-mid stages.



Mid stages? I'd say we are still at the beginning.


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2011)

We still have a lot of edo's left. Unless someone gets ahold of Kabuto, this war isn't close to over.


----------



## Face (Mar 9, 2011)

Bild said:


> Sasuke's eMS is too soon, the war is in it's early-mid stages.



Even if he does show his EMS right now it doesn't mean he'll immediatly enter the battle and start fighting in the next chapter. Kishimoto would probably switch back to Mifune and the Kage fights.


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

Face said:


> Even if he does show his EMS right now it doesn't mean he'll immediatly enter the battle and start fighting in the next chapter. Kishimoto would probably switch back to Mifune and the Kage fights.



What switch back?  We're already there...


----------



## Face (Mar 9, 2011)

Penance said:


> What switch back?  We're already there...



I meant if Kishi were to switch to Sasuke revealing his EMS.


----------



## PainHyuuga (Mar 9, 2011)

3/4 of Hanzou vs Mifune


----------



## Chibason (Mar 9, 2011)

Prediction: Mifune pwning Hanzo. Cut to InoShikaChou. Cut to Itachi looking boss. Cut to Naruto feeling disturbance in the force. Cut back to triumphant Mifune and ninja applying for samurai school.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Mifune one pannels Hanzou and his salamander, here is your prediction  Then people will make threads like "Base tired Sasuke >>>> Hanzou ? ", "Base Sasuke >>>> 3 sannin ? "


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 9, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> We still have a lot of edo's left. Unless someone gets ahold of Kabuto, this war isn't close to over.



The Edo's will still function even if Kabuto dies. Though he wont be able to order them to summon new ones and move them strategically, which is a plus.


----------



## calimike (Mar 9, 2011)

some WSJ #15 are out. WSJ #16 info is here (see my sig!)


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hopefully kishi takes the hint and give him another fight soon. I'm not holding my breath for that though.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 9, 2011)

Mifune-centric chapter, IMO.


----------



## Selva (Mar 9, 2011)

Where are mah spoilers? 
*sigh* I hope Hanzo shows some awesome Jutsu. Mifune is a Samurai so hopefully he'll prove his worth.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Why are spoilers so late,later then usual ?  Maybe nothing interesting worth mentioning happens ,thats why Ohana didnt post it?




I get the feeling hanzou's fight wont be shown this week.. Probably leave us in anticipation, and skip to something like sakura..


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hopefully we get an EMS showing from Sasuke I'm very curious about the design.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Pain flashback ...

Hanzou thinking samurais are more fun to fight than Rinnegan maybe


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

OMG the 6 paths are back.


Edit flashback kind of sad now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 9, 2011)

So Hanzou took on Pain Rikudou


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> OMG the 6 paths are back.



No it's a flashback, it's a black panel.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 9, 2011)

Color pages weren't bad from what I could make out.

And...well, shit.  Looks like Hanzou got owned like a midget fighting a grizzly on that last page.  

Can't wait for more pages/trans/the full chapter.  Looks interesting.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

pain flahsback!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzou/Pain Flashback incoming...

....vered, you can finally exhale.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Nimander said:


> And...well, shit.  Looks like Hanzou got owned like a midget fighting a grizzly on that last page.



Dunno, in japanese medias, for some reason, when fighters do that (charge and swing at each others), it's always the less damaged fighter who admits defeat before falling (and sometimes dying)


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> No it's a flashback, it's a black panel.


Yeah i made the edit, talk about jumping the gun lol.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

Oooooh Hanzo! Oooooh the sh!tstorm that awaits! Oooooh NF..


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 9, 2011)

Pain!


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

damn seems like hanzou was easely panwed by pain.
and mifune is winning?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

It looks like Hanzo's mask came off if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

pain just panwed him like nothing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 9, 2011)

He just lost his mask so far, didn't he? It looks like the fight is just getting started. Although if the mask is the key to his defeat, as someone surmised last week, this may end quickly.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 9, 2011)

Pain flashback!

MOTHERFUCKING PAIN FLASHBACK!!

FUCK YES KISHI!!!  FUCKING YES YES YES YES MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!

Waitaminu-Hanzo gets pwned?!

So much ambivalence...


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

NASDAQ reports that Hanzou's stock is expected to drop by 80% by the opening of the first Konoha Telegrams Thread.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

I seem to have missed the panel where Pain beat Hanzou ?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

omfg hanzou is getting trolled


----------



## calimike (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> pain flahsback!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1





vered said:


> damn seems like hanzou was easely panwed by pain.
> and mifune is winning?





vered said:


> pain just panwed him like nothing.


That could be Hanzou vs Pain filler in anime!?


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzo&Mifune panel looked awesome.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> I seem to have missed the panel where Pain beat Hanzou ?



in the pain page hanzou is lying beaten before the 6th bodies.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 9, 2011)

It looks like Pain attacked Hanzou while he was sleeping?  At least, he's in his room and not wearing his armor.

He might be wearing PJs.


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 9, 2011)

It looks like Mifune is using some kind of wind technique.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

You can see a cut across Hanzo's chest if you look closely, lol he was curbstomp.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

Kimmimaro raping Mifune's unit.

Hanzo getting his mask sliced.

My prediction might actually come true after all:



> Going to the bookies later on..
> 
> Gonna drop 20$ on Mifune to win with a classic 'shunshin+sheaths sword' samurai combo.
> 
> Hanzo is fucked.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm not a ten-ten fan, but am I the only one who thinks Kishi should give her a better weapon? Like a sword or something instead of Kunais?


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

yea not even a scratch on their bodies.and i thought it would be an actual fight.


----------



## Jesus (Mar 9, 2011)

Pain flashback


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Pain raped him in his sleep?

That's ....not fair....


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 9, 2011)

No way is this fight over already

When shitty ass Jinchuuriki rip offs get's 3 chapters, then Hanzo better at the very least rival that


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> yea not even a scratch on their bodies.and i thought it would be an actual fight.




well, hanzou appears to be wearing robes.. He also seems to be in that one area where he was guarded by 4 shinobi.  He was ambushed while sleeping if anything.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

The six paths... it is a flashback


----------



## calimike (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> yea not even a scratch on their bodies.and i thought it would be an actual fight.



I agree. I remember rain guy told Jairya that rain guys guard Hanzou's room 24 hours and their security is tight and strict. How did pain past security and surprise him? 

Hanzou vs Mifune match is continue next week, isn't it? : maybe more pain flashback


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

i assume hanzou will win against mifune he has to.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 9, 2011)

loving it

needs less of team 10

no more goddamn team 10 plz


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 9, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi fans

If Hanzou gets beaten next chapter i'd start to worry if i were you


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Nagato and Itachi fans
> 
> If Hanzou gets beaten next chapter i'd start to worry if i were you



Why?

They're clearly being saved for something IMPORTANT. 

Hanzou is fighting a god-forsaken samurai in a manga about ninja!


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 9, 2011)

I want some hot samurai action, dammit. I like badass old men.

And yeah, Itachi and Nagato are the big guns. They'll be the last out, probs.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 9, 2011)

mifune vs hanzo, this fight,though both have little impact, its pretty fucking climatic. pein!


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

So Hanzo use to sleep in that mask, it must have been uncomfortable.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

At times like this i'm glad Minato troll proof sealed himself


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

seems like kimimaru is indeed succeeding against mifune team.i think hanzou will win this time.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know.  I think that might be the end for Hanzou.  Mifune "defeated him" once, plus afterwards Hanzou has a "!" followed by some inner dialogue before Mifune's big speech to him.


----------



## Trent (Mar 9, 2011)

Oooh, the chapter seem to have a few epic pages!! 

Kimmimaro boning action? Sweet full frontal assault sword slashes?

Do want.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> At times like this i'm glad Minato troll proof sealed himself



The Blonde Wonderman would never get mistreated in such a way. 

I hate to say 'I told ya so' to everyone, but when I saw Hanzou teamed up with three other shinobi, I knew his performance was going to leave a lot of fans and neutral's unfulfilled.


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

Hexa said:


> It looks like Pain attacked Hanzou while he was sleeping?  At least, he's in his room and not wearing his armor.


That's what I thought too, he look more like he was on Pijamas than his traditional clothes and looks more like his room


----------



## Jesus (Mar 9, 2011)

mmmh. never underestimate the old samurai guy.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't know.  I think that might be the end for Hanzou.  Mifune "defeated him" once, plus afterwards Hanzou has a "!" followed by some inner dialogue before Mifune's big speech to him.



he is a zombie so he cant defeat him even  by cutting him.he needs to seal him.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol the fuck what. Hanzou literally got fodderized in one chapter. If he wasn't an Edo Tensei, this would be game over.

On the bright side, though...fuck yeah, Hanzou flashback. Pain actually looks pretty menacing.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

The team 10 color page looks awesome.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 9, 2011)

If this chapter includes the details of how Pain shit all over Hanzou when he killed him, well, that'll just be peachy-keen beyond what I can possibly describe.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

lol Hanzo 

if this is his demise this is one of the biggest trolls ever. Ayayayay mama mia.

The hype he was carrying and the way certain people perceived him on this board.

Then again, next chapter, he might just smile and say something like '_Thanks for ridding me of that mask, it was getting uncomfortable after so many years since [insert shinobi name here] put that on me..Now I can use my true power._'

I don't see that happening though.


----------



## daschysta (Mar 9, 2011)

He's an edo, and he hasn't really fought much with the salamander, which he is famous for. Darui hit both kin and gin before they became to much for him and he needed substantial backup, I'm guessing the same thing happens here.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

from the little 2ch comments it seems mifune is indeed very strong .better wait for translation though.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzou was teamed up with three powerful shinobi...

...but no 'super-powers'. 

Birds of a feather.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

On a side note, I'm feeling Pain in this chapter..sneaking in dudes cribs and knocking them out in their own yard. Gangsta.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

This is ridiculous.  Hanzou would be dead if not for being an edo.. That's the biggest troll we've seen in a long time.  Sannin killer my ass.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 9, 2011)

I honestly don't get all the Hanzou hype.  I never have.  

Sure Jiraiya shit his pants when he heard that Pain soloed him.  But the simple fact remains that the Sannin of back then are not the Sannin we came to know when they were introduced in Part 1.  Two of them are practically unkillable in battle, and the third has a battle mode that could, conceivably, solo a village.  Hanzou back then wouldn't have stood a chance against the Sannin in Naruto's time.  And we really don't need Word of God confirmation from Kishi to figure this out. It's pretty much common sense.  So, I don't know why people were expecting so much from the guy.  

Sorry if this drags this thread into Battledome territory.  Mods, feel free to delete it if it does.  Just stating my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> On a side note, I'm feeling Pain in this chapter..sneaking in dudes cribs and knocking them out in their own yard. Gangsta.


Yeah, looks like Pain realized that Hanzo would rapestorm him in a direct fight so he attacked him on his sleep 

Looks like Mifune not only sliced Hanzo's mask, but also his scyther...I don't know guys, I think Hanzo is definitively done, specially if Mifune's TNJ worked.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Brickhunt said:


> Yeah, looks like Pain realized that Hanzo would rapestorm him in a direct fight so he attacked him on his sleep



More like Hanzou would run away as soon as he hears Pain is coming

This is what would have happened if Hanzou wasn't sleeping.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> This is ridiculous.  Hanzou would be dead if not for being an edo.. That's the biggest troll we've seen in a long time.  Sannin killer my ass.



He beat the sannin before they were even the sannin.

Alot of people fail to realize that. I never bought into his hype reason why last week I called Mifune getting rid of him with shunshin+slash combo.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 9, 2011)

In the cover Naruto looks like he's throwing marbles to us...


----------



## best Kage ever (Mar 9, 2011)

Mifune cut trough scythe and hanzou - probably used raiton or fuuton for this

Pain flashback could be a lot better - could even take full chapter for me

Hanzou cannot lose like that - Kin/Gin took out Samui, her brother and wiped fodders, someone like Hanzou needs to kill general for me and Hanzou vs Kakashi has to happen beacuse Kimimaro vs Lee/ Chiyo vs Sakura will happen for sure


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

i truly hope hanzou wont be finished like that.he needs to beat at least mifune.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

This is a bad chapter for Hanzo..

First, a flashback of him getting #Debo'ed by Pain, then, Mifune fucks his shit up.


----------



## calimike (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> i truly hope hanzou wont be finished like that.he needs to beat at least mifune.



Hanzou get regenerate and fight him next week! Clear pic of pain flashback show that Hanzou is careless like Japanese surprise attack Pearl Harbor!


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

calimike said:


> Hanzou get regenerate and fight him next week! Clear pic of pain flashback show that Hanzou is careless like Japanese surprise attack Pearl Harbor!



we need that page translated i want to see if theres some new info from pain and hanzou conversation.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree, someone do a quickie translation of the text from the spoiler scans.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2011)

Translated Pain dialogue.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn, Hanzou does not seem to be having a great week. 

Also, if Hanzou goes down like this, while I will not be the one to do it...

...but you can rest assured that Jiraiya's words are going to be used to discredit in future Battledome debates.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Pain being Pain ..  Too bad it seems like a sneak attack.  Plus Hanzou is old as shit there.  Not prime.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2011)

Go Mifune, go.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Damn, Hanzou does not seem to be having a great week.
> 
> Also, if Hanzou goes down like this, while I will not be the one to do it...
> 
> ...but you can rest assured that Jiraiya's words are going to be used to discredit in future Battledome debates.




Yeah, Itachi owning Orochimaru seems like nothing now when this fodder did it too 




*Spoiler*: __ 



gotcha


----------



## Dark Red Z (Mar 9, 2011)

HELL YEA!
Pain vs Hanzo flashback!


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

badass pain speech.
seems like hanzou was indeed slashed by mifune but he is edo after all.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

Itachi, Minato, Kakashi & Sasuke look badazz on that colour spread.

Gaara & Shika look cool aswell.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Pain being Pain ..  Too bad it seems like a sneak attack.  Plus Hanzou is old as shit there.  Not prime.



I think Pain fucked his guards. Hanzou slepped because he didn't think someone would deal with them all. I don't think Pain planned this.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

If this was a real battle between Hanzou and Mifune im afraid Mifune would have one panneled him


----------



## best Kage ever (Mar 9, 2011)

Pain's text would fit Kakashi

wonder what he did - shinra tenseied him to oblivion?


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I think Pain fucked his guards. Hanzou slepped because he didn't think someone would deal with them all. I don't think Pain planned this.



can you translate the hanzou mifune text?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> can you translate the hanzou mifune text?



Sorry, the scan is too low quality for me. :/ I can't real 1/2 of the text.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 9, 2011)

Apart from the poll results, are we getting more pages of Naruto this week? TOC seems to imply so...


----------



## Hazuki (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> If this was a real battle between Hanzou and Mifune im afraid Mifune would have one panneled him



If it was prime hanzou i'm afraid mifune  would have been killed easely

but now there are two reason he is no way near his prime level

edo tensei isn't as strong as the original

when danzou was killed by pain it was a very old hanzou , 35 years after his prime level 

jiraiya praised danzou prime 35 years ago , NOT old danzou


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

FearTear said:


> In the cover Naruto looks like he's throwing marbles to us...


Yeah, open my mouth an tried to catch some i fail tho.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

So am I the first one to mention the fact that the Zetsus are apparently all-green instead of white?

Lol, broccoli soldiers.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 9, 2011)

The hype Hanzou got I always figured was somewhat waned after Jiriaya decided to fight the person who beat Hanzou, but I sure didn't expect Hanzou to get slashed this quickly. Though maybe there's a catch to this.

Of course this may just be the method in which Kishimoto establishes Mifune as S-rank, before he gets killed next week by the very same Hanzou. It's probably this, since I doubt the fight would end in one chapter [which includes a flashback] and usually in fights there's a little back and forth going on.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2011)

Hazuki said:


> If it was prime hanzou i'm afraid mifune  would have been killed easely
> 
> but now there are two reason he is no way near his prime level
> 
> ...



Yeah totally, if only Hanzou was as spry and young as Mifune who looks hardly a day over 55


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Hazuki said:


> If it was prime hanzou i'm afraid mifune  would have been killed easely
> 
> but now there are two reason he is no way near his prime level
> 
> ...



And if this was prime Mifine he would go Samurai Jack on prime Hanzou's ass and still one pannel him


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Yeah totally, if only Hanzou was as spry and young as Mifune who looks hardly a day over 55



HA HA!

I would rep, but public rep is > than private rep.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

Hazuki said:


> If it was prime hanzou i'm afraid mifune  would have been killed easely



..here we go with this bullshit again..


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 9, 2011)

The hype that Hanzou had according to some was just too big and impossible for him to live to it. Still I doubt it will all be over in one chapter. Lets wait and see. Mifune who is a leader of the Iron Counry should also be pretty strong, and show that in this chapter.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 9, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Apart from the poll results, are we getting more pages of Naruto this week? TOC seems to imply so...


I don't think so.  Traditionally, we get seventeen pages + color pages whenever there are color pages, so that would mean there would be a total of twenty pages.

And WSJ is getting released early next week from what it says on the ToC.  So there's a higher chance of a Tuesday spoiler.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

from what babel says, that piece says Mifune's victory over hanzou


----------



## calimike (Mar 9, 2011)

last page of Hanzou vs Mifune... Remind us of Madara Uchihas vs Hashirama Senju, Madara Uchihas vs Minato Namikaze, Pain vs Naruto


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

It just dawned upon me the increase of Mifune sets we will witness.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> from what babel says, that piece says Mifune's victory over hanzou


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> from what babel says, that piece says Mifune's victory over hanzou



Ha!

I never cared for Hanzou, but never did I think he'd end up looking like this.


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn, I was going to post the Google translation here, but I ended putting in the spoiler thread...already deleted but sorry those who were wishing for a real translation.

The Lulzly Google Translation:
Asuma VS Boar Deer Butterfly (talking a little)

Elephant VS Han Mifune


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Apart from the poll results, are we getting more pages of Naruto this week? TOC seems to imply so...



There may be 36 pages for Naruto, but the chapter itself won't be any longer. I expect the other 18 pages to be perhaps an interview with Kishi a movie or game announcement and some such.



Divinstrosity said:


> HA HA!
> 
> I would rep, but public rep is > than private rep.



Much obliged, my green bar is already big enough for my ego.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 9, 2011)

After this i don't expect much from the Jins


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

damn mifune stomped him?
thats a big troll!!!!!!!!!
mifune is strong but why shit on hanzou character?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> damn mifune stomped him?
> thats a big troll!!!!!!!!!



That's a big win ! You mispelled win.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> damn mifune stomped him?
> thats a big troll!!!!!!!!!



I'm starting to get nervous, vered.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

No mercy from Ohana is describing the events


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh so it was an one chapter win after all. Mifune is serious business.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2011)

I can already see some badass line by Mifune how he cut Hanzou's soul. "There's nothing, my blade can't cut"  and the forum will go up in flames


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> damn mifune stomped him?
> thats a big troll!!!!!!!!!
> mifune is strong but why shit on hanzou character?



I think this goes back to what Shikaku said about all old legends being exaggerated and eventually replaced...

But I think I see what Kishi is doing, though: He's fodderizing all of the lesser zombies so he can hurry up and get to showing what Itachi and Nagato are made of. In the wake of all the failure their fellow zombies have brought to the manga, they will come through like shining lights in the darkness.

Naruto and Bee are gonna get captured. I'm calling it.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I'm starting to get nervous, vered.



me too.i mean damn mifune panws him?in one chapter?
i truly fear for nagato and itachi now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I'm starting to get nervous, vered.



Told you


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I think this goes back to what Shikaku said about all old legends being exaggerated and eventually replaced...
> 
> But I think I see what Kishi is doing, though: He's fodderizing all of the lesser zombies so he can hurry up and get to showing what Itachi and Nagato are made of.



I think Kishimoto is sick of this war already.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 9, 2011)

A Samurai with the name Mifune, what were the chances of Kishi trolling him? He was a safe dark horse to bet upon for success in the war it seems.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> me too.i mean damn mifune panws him?in one chapter?
> i truly fear for nagato and itachi now.



You shouldn't. Just accept that they are doomed not to meet your expectations. They'll get defeated, by people who you think are inferior


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

Mifune wins? It was fast. I thought that fight was going to continue next chapter D:


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like Mifune won after all, poor guy was getting heavily underestimated so I'm glad he proved himself to be a extremely powerful warrior.

[troll]And hey! it took 6 Paths of Pain to cowardly kill Hanzo on his sleep, it took Mifune alone and in a 1x1 battle to defeat him[/troll]


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I think Kishimoto is sick of this war already.



The manga has been noticeably in a rush mode for a long time. Honestly I would have preferred events to have moved more slowly and some characters like Danzo to have been given more attention and maybe even their own arc.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, Hanzou isn't dead yet right?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I can already see some badass line by Mifune how he cut Hanzou's soul. "There's nothing, my blade can't cut"  and the forum will go up in flames



I'm loving it!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jiraiya would have probably defeated that Hanzou too.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I think Kishimoto is sick of this war already.



Kishi can't be sick of this war yet. He's just giving us the Naruto equivalent of Bleach's Fraccion filler hell, where all the lesser characters fight before the big boys come out to play. It builds suspense.

Trust me, after the results of this popularity poll, Kishi's assistants are going to make him wank the shit out of Itachi to rake in the money. It's over, we won.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 9, 2011)

Relax. Aren't those lines usually premature? Like "_Oh my gawd he WON!_" then next chapter "_Incredible he gets back UP!_" I doubt Hanzou would get one-chaptered. Of course it would be lulzy if he was.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 9, 2011)

man i cant wait for Itachi and Nagato to get trolled

Tears will be raining down like a monsoon


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Kishi can't be sick of this war yet. He's just giving us the Naruto equivalent of Bleach's Fraccion filler hell, where all the lesser characters fight before the big boys come out to play. It builds suspense.
> 
> Trust me, after the results of this popularity poll, Kishi's assistants are going to make him wank the shit out of Itachi to rake in the money. It's over, we won.



I'll drink* to that! 













*Butter Pecan flavored "Ensure".


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzou got trolled, but he can't be finished.. He's not been sealed from what we can tell.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> You shouldn't. Just accept that they are doomed not to meet your expectations. They'll get defeated, by people who you think are inferior



as long as its against naruto sauske i wouldnt mind, they shouldnt face anyone else.


----------



## calimike (Mar 9, 2011)

Is there preview next week? Oh no, Bleach is drop to 13th place from 11th


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Hanzou got trolled, but he can't be finished.. He's not been sealed from what we can tell.



...all that's left now is for one of the samurai to TNJ him into the afterlife.


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Relax. Aren't those lines usually premature? Like "_Oh my gawd he WON!_" then next chapter "_Incredible he gets back UP!_" I doubt Hanzou would get one-chaptered.


The last panel perfectly emulates the Edo Zabuza vs Kakashi and the final talk between Sasori and Kankuro.

Next chapter someone immediately seals Hanzo while he's regenerating or he crumbles into Ashes from Mifune's talk no Jutsu, but either way he is definitively done now.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

calimike said:


> Is there preview next week? Oh no, Bleach is drop to 13th place from 7th


It didn't. All the manga that get colorpages are not ranked. So Bleach is still around the same place.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> as long as its against naruto sauske i wouldnt mind, they shouldnt face anyone else.



Those two aren't their inferiors. I was thinking more along the lines of Tsunade and A.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> yah, he is disintegrating on the last panels.




That seems to be him reforming from being slashed through.  Not fading like Sasori.


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone still have hope for Deidara? Looks like he's canned for life.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

calimike said:


> Is there preview next week? Oh no, Bleach is drop to 13th place from 11th


 No surprise there. Fullbringing anyone ?


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Those two aren't their inferiors. I was thinking more along the lines of Tsunade and A.



nooo.please not.they should face only naruto/sauske or madara.
by the way thinking about it more clearly i doubt kishi willl troll the 2.
nagato/itachi will be the only edos not to get trolled thats what i predict


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 9, 2011)

hanzou lost to mifune easily in one chapter? lol.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

Generic samurai sword- the perfect counter to Edo Tensei.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

If this is all these "legends" can dish out, than it's probably for the best of his fans that there is no hope to summon Sarutobi Prime.


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> nooo.please not.they should face only naruto/sauske or madara.
> by the way thinking about it more clearly i doubt kishi willl troll the 2.
> nagato/itachi will be the only edos not to get trolled thats what i predict


I agree that one of them has to face Naruto, but why Sasuke? Sasuke has absolutely nothing with Nagato and fight Itachi would be redundant (seriously guys, they already had their full battle) and doesn't make any sense (He's not even the target)

They're likely to fight Bee and Naruto, but not Sasuke.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

HAAHAHAHAHAH

Hanzo came in the manga to put a tired kankurou's unit to sleep?

HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Kishi can't be sick of this war yet. He's just giving us the Naruto equivalent of Bleach's Fraccion filler hell, where all the lesser characters fight before the big boys come out to play. It builds suspense.
> 
> Trust me, after the results of this popularity poll, Kishi's assistants are going to make him wank the shit out of Itachi to rake in the money. It's over, we won.



Well said


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> HAAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> Hanzo came in the manga to put a tired kankurou's unit to sleep?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAH



Let's put nameless fodders to sleep. Now that's impresive.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> If this is all these "legends" can dish out, than it's probably for the best of his fans that there is no hope to summon Sarutobi Prime.



I always thought that the words legend/genius get thrown around way too often in this manga..If everyone's special no one's special..

Mifune FTW!!


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 9, 2011)

...hanzo is not dead yet. if kinkaku lasted 3 chapters, HANZO WILL LAST NO LESS. his arms will regenerate and he'll reck some shit next chapter. oh, and i doubt he'll be tnj'd. he's a cold hearted guy.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 9, 2011)

Is that all Jiraiya's hype on Hanzou is worth? 

Guess I owe Mifune an apology: Sorry, dude. I thought you was fodder.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

I guess it makes sense Mifune would be pretty strong.  He's the only Samurai with any relevance.


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol, fat chance this is over already. Hanzo will turn things next chapter



FreeCow said:


> yah, he is disintegrating on the last panels.



....Or the skin is regenerating from where he was cut.


----------



## Helios (Mar 9, 2011)

Another epic trolling that will find its place among the rest.Orochimaru,Kisame,Danzo,Sasori will be happy to welcome a new guy to their "team".

Seriously now,the man who made the legendary three to struggle against him deserved so much better.

The Itachi and Nagato fans should really worry about what Kishi has in store for them.

EDIT: Will some people continue to use Iruka's words about Hiruzen as argument?I wonder.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato are either gonna be the test dummies for Naruto's new Rasengan or they will loose against A and Tsunade. Take your pick


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

crystalblade13 said:


> oh, and i doubt he'll be tnj'd. he's a cold hearted guy.



lol he's already having flashbacks of Pain telling him that he only cares about his protection and that he used to be worthy of respect but not anymore..

Hanzo is already half way through of being TNJ'd dude. Wake up.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

Aeonius said:


> Another epic trolling that will find its place among the rest.Orochimaru,Kisame,Danzo,Sasori will be happy to welcome a new guy to their "team".
> 
> Seriously now,the man who made the legendary three to struggle against him deserved so much better.
> 
> ...


We've seen everything he had to show, so I doubt Itachi is even going to fight much 

Get ready for Talk no Jutsu, Itach fans.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2011)

new spoiler is nothing interesting. Just Ohana asking a non-related Naruto question



†_Camorra_† said:


> Itachi and Nagato are either gonna be the test dummies for Naruto's new Rasengan or they will loose against A and Tsunade. Take your pick



It's a fact that Tsunade was supposed to fight Pain before Naruto came.
The editors wanted to speed things up so it was cancelled.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Itachi and Nagato are either gonna be the test dummies for Naruto's new Rasengan or they will loose against A and Tsunade. Take your pick



Tsunade beating Itachi... Can you imagine the shtstorm?


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 9, 2011)

Great shitting dicknipples, Mifune _won_?!

I am disappoint. Oh well, we've only seen bits of the chapter, but it still sounds really anticlimactic. Unless Hanzo rebuilds himself.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Itachi and Nagato are either gonna be the test dummies for Naruto's new Rasengan or they will loose against A and Tsunade. Take your pick



Honestly, the rest of the zombies have had it so bad, I actually wouldn't mind if they got trolled by those guys. It would certainly be better than losing to fucking Kankurou or Ino-Shika-Chou.

But I still believe Kishi will hold Itachi and Nagato to a higher standard than the rest of the zombies.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

Aeonius said:


> Seriously now,the man who made the legendary three to struggle against him deserved so much better.
> 
> The Itachi and Nagato fans should really worry about what Kishi has in store for them.
> 
> EDIT: Some people will continue to use Iruka's words about Hiruzen as argument?I wonder.



He fought the legendary 3 before they were legendary..His hype was always dodgy to say the least, I and several other members were expecting this.

Itachi & Nagato will never get this treatment. Never.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Itachi and Nagato are either gonna be the test dummies for Naruto's new Rasengan or they will loose against A and Tsunade. Take your pick



i think they will be the exceptions.im sure kishi wouldnt dare to troll them.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 9, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato are being saved for Bee and Naruto IMO

That or Kabuto might go after them himself


----------



## Helios (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Tsunade beating Itachi... Can you imagine the shtstorm?



The forum will not survive through something like that.I am certain.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Mar 9, 2011)

IM NOT GETTING THIS AT ALL. where the hell is nagato? wtf?
...
ITACHI WOOOHH!!! He finally shows up, on a color page!


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 9, 2011)

> Seriously now,the man who made the legendary three to struggle against him deserved so much better.


You talk as if they were just as strong 30yrs ago as they were in P1/P2. If Hanzo fought the Sannin of today he would get baby shaked.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> nooo.please not.they should face only naruto/sauske or madara.
> by the way thinking about it more clearly i doubt kishi willl troll the 2.
> nagato/itachi will be the only edos not to get trolled thats what i predict



It would be a waste for Naruto or Sasuke to fight either of them. Nagato and Itachi have nothing left to offer. Both Naruto and Sasuke have overcome the challenges those two have set them, they have surpassed them in strength. So what would be the point of them fighting Naruto or Sasuke? Any fight would be nothing but fanservice with no value for the manga. 
Kishi can easily let them fight A and Tsunade, because unlike you he most certainly wouldn't think of that as trolling. Those two are kages afterall.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't think he will troll Itachi. He is way too significant to the plot.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Tsunade beating Itachi... Can you imagine the shtstorm?



Why not? We already know that Senju are Uchihas natural enemy,Kishi will find a way to make it happen


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Itachi and Nagato are being saved for Bee and Naruto IMO
> 
> That or Kabuto might go after them himself



Idk.. The power differences just seem off.  RM is intended to compete with EMS.  I think it would be rather tedious for naruto to fight nagato again..  We already saw bee vs MS as well.


----------



## AceBizzle (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn...Mifune raped already


----------



## Rod (Mar 9, 2011)

The thing about Naruto/Nagato is now Kishi introduced this idea they belong to the same family, I'd suspect even Nagato was too young to remember about that as explanation for no mention in before, however, in case it's simply about not having thought about it earlier (Kishimoto's script) possibly at least these two would have to meet in order to get the plot stablished in this point.


----------



## Helios (Mar 9, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> You talk as if they were just as strong 30yrs ago as they were in P1/P2. If Hanzo fought the Sannin of today he would get baby shaked.



Certainly they were not as strong.However Jiraya already had SM,if i recall.I dont see how exactly could Tsunade improve and advance on a higher level after this fight, granted that she abandoned the way of the ninja for several years after Dan's death.Orochimaru would become a beast later on so...yeah i exaggerated,just a bit though.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Mar 9, 2011)

Itachi vs Tsunade...Tsunade must die
Raikage vs. Nagato... I don't care about Nagato

I think its perfect if she dies because she'll be with her sweetheart for all eternity.


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> very possible.
> 
> but doesn't that mean that if Hanzou were alive he would either be mortally wounded or dead by Miphony sword slash?
> 
> It seems to me that Hanzou is only saved because he is edo tensei.



Maybe he is more gung-ho about going on the offensive since he knows he cant die by any conventional means. Doesnt mean he would have chosen the exact same strategy had he been mortal and vulnerable.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Aeonius said:


> Certainly they were not as strong.However Jiraya already had SM,if i recall.I dont see how exactly could Tsunade improve and advance on a higher scale after this fight, granted that she abandoned the way of the ninja for several years after Dan's death.Orochimaru would become a beast later on so...yeah i exaggerated,just a bit though.



Jiraiya didnt have Sm in the flashback he went to the Frogs much later,all he had is his hair jutsu and fodder Katon


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Why not? We already know that Senju are Uchihas natural enemy,Kishi will find a way to make it happen




This would be a huge ass troll.  Tsunade from what we know is shit compared to Itachi.. No counter to any MS jutsu.  MAYBE can counter amaterasu with genesis rebirth..


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> This would be a huge ass troll.  Tsunade from what we know is shit compared to Itachi.. No counter to any MS jutsu.  MAYBE can counter amaterasu with genesis rebirth..



I dont think so,she does have a counter. Medical jutsu knowledge make her impossible to kill with Tsukiyomi as we saw she didnt even flinch after getting stabed by a real sword. She is part Senju and Uzumaki,its not that far fetched to think she has sealing jutsu similar to Jiraiya that can deal with Amaterasu. Chakra enhanced punches and Katsuya's acid spit can deal with Susanoo.


----------



## Helios (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Jiraiya didnt have Sm in the flashback he went to the Frogs much later,all he had is his hair jutsu and fodder Katon



I have the impression that Jiraya had already visited Myobokuzan.The fact that the flashback shows him without SM does not mean anything in particular.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> This would be a huge ass troll.  Tsunade from what we know is shit compared to Itachi.. No counter to any MS jutsu.  MAYBE can counter amaterasu with genesis rebirth..


 The fact Tsunade is a Senju is enough, we all know the record of Senju vs Uchiha


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Idk.. The power differences just seem off.  RM is intended to compete with EMS.  I think it would be rather tedious for naruto to fight nagato again..  We already saw bee vs MS as well.


That's if you are assuming that it will be Naruto Vs Nagato and Bee vs Itachi, both these match ups are redundant since Naruto already fought Nagato via Pain and Bee fought MS Sasuke (although underdeveloped)

But if you switch fighters it gets much more interesting:

Naruto Vs Itachi: Naruto finally faces a MS user and gets experience to face Sasuke's EMS, plot development also possible (Madara's version of the Uchiha massacre that was told to Naruto vs Itachi's point of view)

Bee vs Nagato: They don't really have anything personal, but it's not redundant and can get to see how Bee with samehada faces against the Rinnegan.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 9, 2011)

lol And people were claiming Hanzo wouldn't be trolled. 

Even fodder Kinkaku and Ginkaku received better treatment. It's seems obvious at this point sannin were just noobs back then when they were dealing with Hanzo.


----------



## Gonder (Mar 9, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Kishi can't be sick of this war yet. He's just giving us the Naruto equivalent of Bleach's Fraccion filler hell, where all the lesser characters fight before the big boys come out to play. It builds suspense.
> 
> Trust me, after the results of this popularity poll, Kishi's assistants are going to make him wank the shit out of Itachi to rake in the money. It's over, we won.



lol if kishi cared the about the polls so much iruka would be one of the main characters


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2011)

According to Ohana, Mifune won, but how?

Observing the final panels, Hanzou is still unsealed. How was he defeated? What is Ohana talking about?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I dont think so,she does have a counter. Medical jutsu knowledge make her impossible to kill with Tsukiyomi as we saw she didnt even flinch after getting stabed by a real sword. She is part Senju and Uzumaki,its not that far fetched to think she has sealing jutsu similar to Jiraiya that can deal with Amaterasu. Chakra enhanced punches and Katsuya's acid spit can deal with Susanoo.



I don't see it happening.   I think her vs Nagato would be more likely.. It almost happened with her vs Pain.  She had a counter in mind alrady for Shinra Tensei from the looks.  I could see Itachi being saved for Kakashi if the swordsmen get taken care of easily enough.. He's been long overdue for a real challenge.  As unlikely as it seems that he can win, he at least has an MS to counter Itachi.  That, and they already had two bouts.  Sorta like Kisame/Gai.. Maybe Kishi will let them finish.


----------



## Helios (Mar 9, 2011)

I dont know what is Kabuto thinking and he is willing to risk Itachi and Nagato for Tobi.They should be very precious to him.Unless he is so confident but that does not add well with his character so far.


----------



## Sorin (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzou...

I have no doubts that Mifune is a strong friend but to actually one chapter hanzo? lol

Maybe there will be more fightning between them in the next chapter but if it ends like this then...


----------



## Rod (Mar 9, 2011)

Btw notice how the Mifune vs. Hanzou is themed more like an Honor Duel (notice the charactheristic of an unique Sword lethal slash after calm and long studying of adversary behaviour) rather than a war fight per se (non organized fast block, fast attack, block, attack, attack, block, etc..) seems it was intentional by Kishi I'd suspect to evidentiate some differences, etc..

.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

so hanzou was defeated already. that sucks but at least we saw how pain got him.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Hanzou...
> 
> I have no doubts that Mifune is a strong friend but to actually one chapter hanzo? lol
> 
> Maybe there will be more fightning between them in the next chapter but if it ends like this then...



1. Hanzou is irrelevant to the plot, and consequently will not be given any special treatment.

2. There are three other shinobi that need to fight.

3. He got a flashback.

Yeah.

I would not be shocked if Mifune finished him.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> According to Ohana, Mifune won, but how?
> 
> Observing the final panels, Hanzou is still unsealed. How was he defeated? What is Ohana talking about?



It doesn't matter really. If this was real Hanzo he would be dead anyway. Having Edo condition save him only makes things worse.


----------



## Krombacher (Mar 9, 2011)

No, no, NOOOOOOOOO

Hanzou is breaking apart   

 kishi


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 9, 2011)

So...
Pain vs. Hanzo flashback? Mifune stomps Hanzo? Team 10 vs. Asuma? Sounds pretty good.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Observing the final panels, Hanzou is still unsealed. How was he defeated?


In the large panel, Hanzo's mask is cracked as well as his weapon and some of his ashes are peeled off. 

Hopefully he'll make a comeback next chapter. So far this is fucking disappointing.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

Gonder said:


> lol if kishi cared the about the polls so much iruka would be one of the main characters



He does still show up from time to time, even though he doesn't really serve a purpose in the story anymore. We saw him several times during the Pain Invasion Arc and again briefly during the Kyuubi flashback.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Yay spoiler script


----------



## calimike (Mar 9, 2011)

full script in spoiler thread  someone do a translation spoiler!


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> According to Ohana, Mifune won, but how?
> 
> Observing the final panels, Hanzou is still unsealed. How was he defeated? What is Ohana talking about?


He lost the duel and got sliced (losing his mask and his scythe), it's up to debate whatever he actually lost the fight or not, but the panel shows Mifune was the superior fighter.

Personally, I think he's done, He will crumble into ashes next chapter from Hanzo's speech (like Sasori) or will be sealed while he is regenerating (like Zabuza), but the guy is definitively done for.


----------



## Krombacher (Mar 9, 2011)

The Kimmimaro panel is awesome, though


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> In the large panel, Hanzo's mask is cracked as well as his weapon and some of his ashes are peeled off.
> 
> Hopefully he'll make a comeback next chapter. So far this is fucking disappointing.



Indeed.

Although I don't see how it's over, the flashback probably seals his fate. And this is typical ending for a fight between Samarui, of which Hanzou's character is base. 

Hattori Hanzō was a ninja/samarui or something.

*Edit*: It seems Pain pwned Hanzou too. No epic fight, nothing. Just an indoor battle. Fuck is this shit?


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzo didn't use any jutsu....what!?


----------



## solid-soul (Mar 9, 2011)

as long as hanzo does't  fight  against kakashi..... im cool


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2011)

I wonder if we'll see any new techniques this week? I'm itching for something cool.


----------



## HInch (Mar 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Hattori Hanzō was a ninja/samarui or something.



Yeah, Hanzō as a legend/myth was a renown ninja. (See: Samurai Warriors game series.) Hanzō as non-fictional character was a great samurai. 

It was fitting he'd fight Mifune and I guess the death is also somewhat fitting. It's the lack of any real feats on such a hyped character throughout the whole manga which is disappointing. Have him at least beat the shit out of others before the Mifune loss.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Full script from ohana

Asma you guys ... 

Asuma team produced a war ... gathered Encounters! 
531 Reunion, Asuma team! 

We'll be on Shikamaru and Satoru Satoshi Ne ... so ... and teachers prepared for Morawa 
Shikamaru Chouji Asuma ... ... ... and a fine of not really Tsutana k 
If the Shikamaruchouji! ! !
Shikamaru of yours, thanks! 
Asuma turned and ran toward Shikamaru Ino Chouji 

Kankurou saved ... 
A samurai late! 
Watch out for enemies use poison Kankurou ... ... 
A samurai with ours, this is a mask for the ninja-to become impervious to even poison! 
Samurai B is burdened detoxification men Kankurou! I carry a medical team to place a short commando
Mifune Samurai A-like! 
Mifune 助太刀 useless! Of my life and come between stabbed Retakunaku
Mifune stick ninja elephants Han ... Do you know? O前Rashiku even have pierced through a Oinai outdated ... even the samurai ninja samurai 主無Ki Granting the faithful and do not do Samurai ... anyway?
Mifune is something in the translation 与Shita ninja is our loyalty is not to do the same single time immemorial ... 
Mifune, an elephant attacked while at the same time leaving Han 
Mifune Japanese bamboo! !
Han elephants that sum! ?
Doing their work under his own loyalty to the Japanese belief Mifune! 
Chiyo like Kankurou! 
Pretending to die Chi s not all! A Kankurou know!
Kankurou will do? 
Hanzo is a master of the Chi something more poisonous salamanders? Well fought past relationship yo! Formulated a list of detoxification Orushi know why! Five minutes to collect salamanders are poisonous to the body to produce even know Nikki takes!
Hanzo (you hag! Glibly to be superfluous!) Pull me elaborate security Eve!

Salamander enters the soil. 
I go Kimimaro 
Bone soup to start running toward the samurai Kimimaro 
Han elephant, Kusarigama (moiety) attacks on the part of the sickle and threw a glance over 
Kama attacks to dodge the sword vertically Mifune 
Oru 決Me込Nda neutral fashion for one's cold feet, mainly to Japanese-elephant now often dodged Han 
Mifune ... 
I stare at the elephants of Han ... you knew right away it was also such a thing would not attempt to unite the world of Japanese ninja aims to summarize the Big Five former Eagle. 
Mifune knew? 
Han elephants fight fight fight ... just after the death 残Ranu anything! I do 忠U the sum? S Hoon Has ... you know what happened to the best of samurai now! Ninja Samurai is also flowed into the school Eshi blind ninja samurai to serve much longer after　 
Versatile nor faithful to the sum of money　 
残Ranu such as this eagle is anything dies, Naruto selection that even he was superseded by the strong role of ninja ninjutsu Spending 
It is a matter of life and death Mifune has become a different 構Wanu Sharpening his own life for a sum not! The belief goad yourselves! The belief is bent ... you! The Way of the Samurai sword is a very human! And the remaining will be like Kurosawa, who also noted sword!
Do people with swords and elephants away! It's not what you put out a chunk of iron! ? Much like the samurai seppuku samurai ... why you guys are cutting their lives and disappear?
Because it says that faith is Kienu Mifune ... 
Han bullshit like an elephant! I'll clean out the samurai Sappariwashi the guys!
Elephants away! !
Mifune is a ninja at all before it was accidental Dasa 
Mifune Hanzou tries to cut the cover with that ax 
Mifune is a master of ninjutsu and 効Kanu 居合I Han Street Elephant Was the rumor ... and these things from the water project is also an opening to seal the oven and ... two-stage chain Kawaseta little while ago ... ... he saw through this process The ever Oranu 
Nameless One time long ago and you have to contest Mifune once ... but remember Imai 
Why did you not dead elephant Han Ho ... 
The head has been hit by his own sword 鎖鎌 Heshi折Ra that somehow survived 取Ritometa Mifune ... 
I see an elephant ... or han samurai later he was not dead and will let out at this time 
Mifune: I'm sorry it's been proved that why you were beaten by strong Korosa sword as a first follow us make the fair 
What the elephants away! ? What does that mean? ?
And I notice that you Mifune is so ninja ... 
Han elephants! 

Hanzo recollection 
Pain Hetabatsu be exhausted before I Hanzo Hanzo also beaten by fellow 
Pain (Yahiko), or I forget this face? 
Xiao Han Kisama elephant! Has it died! K is likely the case! ?
Now the entrenchment Hakaru Anta They simply betrays his own ours teamed up with the crap that Danzou Yahiko Atana once looked up to, but was changed to a machete ... 
What's he like Kisama elephants away! ? Why so much power! ?
Why do I lose out before hand and now ... and do not know even that Yahiko is filtered off Hanzo ...

Han elephant (in that it will do together ...? He had not seen what the Eagle?) 
Come out and salamanders exhale Hanzou dodge attacks Hanzou Mifune 
Han elephants eat the poison die! The bullshit you about it!
Salamander! 
居合I Mifune sword! ! (Mapputatsu salamander)
What elephants away! ?
Mifune is kept sharpened sword will remain and take refuge noted sword! And 00
Elephants away! 
I'll take the Camaro also cut Hanzou Mifune 
Old battle scenes and links here 

Han began to crumble elephant (no mask) 
People continued to cut yourself Kio Migaku Mifune himself is going to go through the remaining conviction was handed down and hero! 
Why elephants away! ? Why now is cut down the eagle! ? (What's swordsmanship is not too early for any dirt with a blade!)
I stopped shaving the body bending to the belief that once the sharpness of technique Mifune ... you gave up on it yourself, no polish! Because of that blade is so dull dull with rust stains in the blood bamboo 残Ranu! Who is the sword itself?

Mifune samurai slashing belief! !
★ The End End
__________________


  Google Babel translation.


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Although I don't see how it's over, the flashback probably seals his fate. And this is typical ending for a fight between Samarui, of which Hanzou's character is base.
> 
> ...


Not even a battle, a sneak attack on his sleep.


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2011)

Brickhunt said:


> Not even a battle, a sneak attack on his sleep.



Oh, that's what it was?

Well, I guess I can't neg Pain for being a ninja.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

This shit is too good.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 9, 2011)

> Not even a battle, a sneak attack on his sleep.


Hanzo is clearly shown as being awake. Even if he was attacked in his sleep he woke up and thus was in a position where he would be able to fight back.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 9, 2011)

badass color pages and a great chapter.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Brickhunt said:


> Not even a battle, a sneak attack on his sleep.


He is a true professional.


----------



## HInch (Mar 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Well, I guess I can't neg Pain for being a ninja.



Even as a Hanzō fan, I like this outcome better purely because some ninjas in a ninja manga were actually using ninja tactics.

What a crazy turn of events.


----------



## Weasel (Mar 9, 2011)

The color Page of the character pool is awesome. I wish Itachi weren`t cut of in the big pic :/

Other than that, the chapter looks awesome!


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

From the script, Hanzou is crumbling and not regenerating.

He is TNJ by Mifune talking down to him ala Nagato. (you used to be a hero, but now you suck)


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  


These are always fucking hilarious, but this one especially so. "BULLSHIT LIKE AN ELEPHANT!"

Lol, I will be severely disappointed if there are no elephants in this chapter at all.


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> Hanzo is clearly shown as being awake. Even if he was attacked in his sleep he woke up and thus was in a position where he would be able to fight back.


Depending on how the damage was done when he was sleeping, it can seal up his fate even if he survives the first attack, the Giant Salamander is not there so he didn't have time to summon it, it seems clear to be that Hanzo received a sneak attack.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> From the script, Hanzou is crumbling and not regenerating.
> 
> He is TNJ by Mifune talking down to him ala Nagato. (you used to be a hero, but now you suck)




Wow, what a troll by kishi.  Can you tell us what the attack did exactly?


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> From the script, Hanzou is crumbling and not regenerating.
> 
> He is TNJ by Mifune talking down to him ala Nagato. (you used to be a hero, but now you suck)



Dear God No! Not this shit again; damn Kishi, why are you doing this to us?

Why? It's so lame.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

so he might be talked no jutsued?


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> so he might be talked no jutsued?



I honestly believed that shit was done for.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow Hanzou was treated like a bitch....


----------



## Nimander (Mar 9, 2011)

Well.  Hanzou got trolled the fuck out.

I can't say I have a problem with this.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> I honestly believed that shit was done for.




Same.. wtf isnt kabuto supposed to be stopping this retarded shit from happening?


----------



## Gonder (Mar 9, 2011)

Brickhunt said:


> Not even a battle, a sneak attack on his sleep.



who gives a shit one way or another pain would have stomp on Hanzou weather it on Battlefield or in his bed.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> From the script, Hanzou is crumbling and not regenerating.
> 
> He is TNJ by Mifune talking down to him ala Nagato. (you used to be a hero, but now you suck)


Sasori'd. 

O lawdy Kishi.


----------



## HInch (Mar 9, 2011)

_Kabuto think to himself..._

"Hmm, Sasori was talked to death. Don't worry, I have an ace up my sleeve.

_Scene change to Anko being used to fuel Kabuto's power._

"Now my zombies are stronger and further under my control. They are literally immort..."

_Scene shows Hanzō crumble to Mifune._

"Fuck this shit. Just...Man..."

_Kabuto summons a giant snake and gets it to hug him. It is a 	Reticulated Python. It strangles him to death. Madara is shown saying it was all part of his plan._


----------



## Egotism (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzo is getting his ass beat by Mifune. Kishi just when I thought you couldn't top your self after the foolishness of Gin & Kin you pull this shit. Either Mifune is damn good, or the Sannin were having a bad day against Hanzo


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> It seems Pain pwned Hanzou too. No epic fight, nothing. Just an indoor battle. Fuck is this shit?





PoinT_BlanK said:


> On a side note, I'm feeling Pain in this chapter..sneaking in dudes cribs and knocking them out in their own yard. Gangsta.


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> From the script, Hanzou is crumbling and not regenerating.
> 
> He is TNJ by Mifune talking down to him ala Nagato. (you used to be a hero, but now you suck)


Holy crap, Mifune's Tekei Genkai revealed: Talk to No the Sword.

Combines Talk No Jutsu with Kenjutsu to create an sword attack than can kill even immortal zombies! No wonder no Shinobi Country dares to mess with the Land of Iron


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

Chiyo trolled Hanzo.   




Aaaah that good 'ol hag.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Chiyo? what?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

There still Chiyo and that fat Mist ninja I'm sure they wont disappoint


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Whatd chiyo do, attach strings and fk up his movement or something?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

> Han bullshit like an elephant! I'll clean out the samurai Sappariwashi the guys!
> Elephants away! !



   I love Babelfish.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Chiyo? what?



Apparently she spills the beans on Hanzou's abilities to the enemy and Hanzou snaps at her... At least, that's what I can make of the spoiler, I think.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

To be fair, there is only line in the spoiler about Hanzou crumbling. It's the line describing a panel we have a pic of.
He might be regenerating and Ohana might be reading it wrong.

But since both Nagato and Mifune say roughly the same thing, it really looks like a TNJ troll.


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2011)

Chiyo, you bitch. 



A.E.G.I.S said:


> To be fair, there is only line in the spoiler about Hanzou crumbling. It's the line describing a panel we have a pic of.
> He might be regenerating and Ohana might be reading it wrong.
> 
> But since both Nagato and Mifune say roughly the same thing, it really looks like a TNJ troll.



Yeah, it's probably best to catalog it as a TnJ but hope for the best.


----------



## Sorin (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> 1. Hanzou is irrelevant to the plot, and consequently will not be given any special treatment.
> 
> 2. There are three other shinobi that need to fight.
> 
> ...



Yes he is irrelevant but then again so were the Kin/Gin brothers and yet they've lasted more than one chapter.

Not to mention that, at least, hanzou had some encounters with plot important characters like the Sannins or Pain.We knew this from 200 chapters ago.

Kin/Gin seem asspulled compared to Hanzou.

No there's no excuse for Hanzou not showing more than this.



Dolohov27 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Hanzo is getting his ass beat by Mifune. Kishi just when I thought you couldn't top your self after the foolishness of Gin & Kin you pull this shit. Either Mifune is damn good, or the Sannin were having a bad day against Hanzo



Or Mifune is that good *and* the Sannin were green behind the ears at the time.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 9, 2011)

Chiyo.

Most badass old person in Part 2, hands down.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

I hope Chiyo gets solod by konohamaru now


----------



## Egotism (Mar 9, 2011)

Know what, Fuck it, I don't want to see Itachi & Nagato now since this crap happened.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Apparently she spills the beans on Hanzou's abilities to the enemy and Hanzou snaps at her... At least, that's what I can make of the spoiler, I think.



Lol Chiyo.

About the Sannin I agree with Gunners they were "noobs" at that time compared to their prime.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

Someone should siggy ''_Bullshit like an elephant!_!''


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> I hope Chiyo gets solod by konohamaru now



Well he did beat Pain, after all.


----------



## BossofBosses (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzou gets beat in one chapter. Hanzou is literally my favorite character. Has been since the moment he was introduced. This is the first time I honestly think I should take a break from this manga. This is just redonkulous.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 9, 2011)

Greatest war ever.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

More important than Hanzou being defeated in one chapter..I need to know..

Was he defeated with one attack?..a sword slash at that?

if so..Mannnnn that's just nasty.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting chapter (although I wonder if Mifune really stomped Hanzo )


----------



## Selva (Mar 9, 2011)

roflmfao Hanzo :rofl I knew you guys were setting yourself up for some epic major disappointment with him XD Anyhoo, dat Chiyo


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

ElementalShinobi said:


> Hanzou gets beat in one chapter. Hanzou is literally my favorite character. Has been since the moment he was introduced. This is the first time I honestly think I should take a break from this manga. This is just redonkulous.



A guy we knew nothing about- aside from seeing a couple panels of him standing on top of a giant salamander -being your favorite character? THAT'S redonkulous.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 9, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Know what, Fuck it, I don't want to see Itachi & Nagato now since this crap happened.



Itachi and Nagato are far more important than Hanzou, who only ever existed as extra hype for Pain.


----------



## Trent (Mar 9, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Generic samurai sword- the perfect counter to Edo Tensei.



I thought it was a well known fact that Mifune was wielding _*Ridukou's Holy Katana*_™? 

And since it's of the _Holy _element, it's super effective against _zombies_!




Brickhunt said:


> I agree that one of them has to face Naruto, but why Sasuke? Sasuke has absolutely nothing with Nagato and fight Itachi would be redundant (seriously guys, they already had their full battle) and doesn't make any sense (He's not even the target)
> 
> They're likely to fight Bee and Naruto, but not Sasuke.



Naah, I very much doubt that Nagato/Itachi (or any Edo Zombies) will have anything to do with Naruto or Bee.

Bee's next fight probably will be Madara and if Naruto gets involved in the war, it'll be towards the end and Kabuto himself would be a more likely opponent.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Apparently she spills the beans on Hanzou's abilities to the enemy and Hanzou snaps at her... At least, that's what I can make of the spoiler, I think.


GnJ (Gossip no Jutsu)?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Itachi and Nagato are far more important than Hanzou, who only ever existed as extra hype for Pain.



They arent,they have already done their rolles and Kishi can have Konohamaru beat them for all he cares  He doesent consider this trolling since only on NF people take no limits fallacy statements as arguments,anyone can be beaten if the plot demands it.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

Trent said:


> I thought it was a well known fact that Mifune was wielding _*Ridukou's Holy Katana*_™?
> 
> And since it's of the _Holy _element, it's super effective against _zombies_!



Ridukou?  

This thread has already made my day.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm being serious..

From the spoilers..Can anybody make out if that was Mifune's only attack?..Like, all it took was one hit?


----------



## Sorin (Mar 9, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Chiyo.
> 
> Most badass old person in the whole manga, hands down.




Fixed.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

If this happen to Hanzo i feel bad for the Kage group.


----------



## Egotism (Mar 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm being serious..
> 
> From the spoilers..Can anybody make out if that was Mifune's only attack?..Like, all it took was one hit?



I don't think so because Hanzo was having a flashback. So it was likely they were fighting during his flash back. If it was one hit the my god


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> If this happen to Hanzo i feel bad for the Kage group.



Oh God no. A and Bee's dad doesn't deserve this.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

mifune faced him in the past and got injured in the head?
it seems to be a rematch


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzou would be royally pwned in the rematch.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol @ newest pic.

Mifune knows he's about to troll and Hanzo's shitting himself.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Poor Salamander got pwned.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

hanzou was beat in one chapter 

at least we get to see how he died against pain


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2011)

Did Mifune just split Hanzou's Salamander in two?

No-My-God. 

Hanzou is going out like a punk-bitch; UltimateDeadPool will be so disappointed, but slightly happy at the same time.


----------



## RaptorRage (Mar 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> More important than Hanzou being defeated in one chapter..I need to know..
> 
> Was he defeated with one attack?..a sword slash at that?
> 
> if so..Mannnnn that's just nasty.



Minfune pulled a Kenpachi and remembered that using two hands makes a sword strike more powerful...

Kendo>Edo Tensei


----------



## Somnus (Mar 9, 2011)

Well it's better to die in one chapter than being talked-no jutsu'd by Kankuro


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2011)

Somnus said:


> Well it's better to die in one chapter than being talked-no jutsu'd by Kankuro



It really isn't.


----------



## Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzou? That friend ain't shit. Can't wait for the chapter to come out now.


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Did Mifune just split Hanzou's Salamander in two?
> 
> No-My-God.
> 
> Hanzou is going out like a punk-bitch; UltimateDeadPool will be so disappointed, but slightly happy at the same time.


Man...Mifune is definitively not a joke


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*

Holy shit Mifune is really a badass and powerful samurai


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll forever treasure this moment.

Bwahahahahahahahaah


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*

I feel bad for the Kages and Itachi and Nagato


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 9, 2011)

I said all this about Hanzo and Mifune last week. How quickly people start singing different tunes. xD


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> Holy shit Mifune is really a badass and powerful samurai


I'm just now noticing how badass his armor is.


----------



## Egotism (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzo getting KO'ed in one chapter was Kishi's way to saying Fuck You to anyone that talk shit about his Kin & Gin plot


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

All Hanzo did in this fight was '!!'


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Hanzo getting KO'ed in one chapter was Kishi's way to saying Fuck You to anyone that talk shit about his Kin & Gin plot


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mifune just owned Hanzo in one chapter.... Where's your God now?


----------



## Somnus (Mar 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> It really isn't.



Dying like a weakling >>> Becoming a good guy and being beaten by a 3rd rate speech IMO


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

Remember what Shikaku said 

"Legends from the past are always exaggerated..."


----------



## mayumi (Mar 9, 2011)

hanzou, the most trolled character to be introduced perhaps.

milk it naruto
naruto "Sure enough, Im # 1!!"


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzo is still Kage Level, imma take that shit too my grave yo.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*



Egotism said:


> Hanzo getting KO'ed in one chapter was Kishi's way to saying Fuck You to anyone that talk shit about his Kin & Gin plot



this


----------



## Egotism (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzo didn't have enough hatred


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 9, 2011)

We get to see Deva Pain again, sweet.  It's kinda like how I imagined it, there's a knock on Hanzou's door and the 6 paths are standing there, "hi".  

And if Mifune slashed Hanzou's salamander, you guys need to remember that the salamander itself isn't an Edo Tensei, it's a living creature much like the toads and slugs.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2011)

Mifune - *I'm gonna rip you up.*
Hanzo - *!*
Mifune - _*slashes*_
Hanzo - *!!*
Mifune - _*stands there like a badazz and proceeds to TNJ*_
Hanzo - *!!!*

Readers - WTF?
Me - 
Kishi - Trollolol


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 9, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Remember what Shikaku said
> 
> "Legends from the past are always exaggerated..."



unless their name is Namikaze Minato.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*

the Rikudo Pains are just too cool in that page


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzo survived his fight with the Sannin by coincidence. Called it


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

Did Hanzo even throw a punch i mean wth is this lol ??


----------



## HInch (Mar 9, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Chiyo.
> 
> Most badass old person in Part 2, hands down.



Kakuzu disagrees.


----------



## Godammit (Mar 9, 2011)

How the hell did Mifune win ?


----------



## Selva (Mar 9, 2011)

Man oh man oh man  for all the hype Hanzo got on NF, seeing him in this chapter is sure making me lmao.
I almost feel sorry for him... _almost_... but damn, this shit is funny


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 9, 2011)

Godammit said:


> How the hell did Mifune win ?



Very quickly


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

Godammit said:


> How the hell did Mifune win ?


Talk no Jutsu.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2011)

Is Kishi really still able to trick people with his cliff hangers where it looks like one character is dominating only for things to reverse next chapter?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Mifune - *I'm gonna rip you up.*
> Hanzo - *!*
> Mifune - _*slashes*_
> Hanzo - *!!*
> ...




"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to PoinT_BlanK again."


----------



## Unknown (Mar 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Talk no Jutsu.



No, superior kenjutsu.
The reason why Hanzou may not regen is TNJ, but the reason why he was able to damage Hanzou is because since their first encounter Mifune has trainned and grow stronger while Hanzou hasn't gone out of his castle letting all the troubles to his men that were protecting him.


----------



## lathia (Mar 9, 2011)

This is almost as bad as Minato's "He saw through everything!" 

I never hold my breath to anything.. Thanks Kishi..


----------



## Godammit (Mar 9, 2011)

Did he get emowned like Sasori and dissapeeared or did Mifune use some mofo sealing slash or something


----------



## Agony (Mar 9, 2011)

some serious troll going on.lmao.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Is Kishi really still able to trick people with his cliff hangers where it looks like one character is dominating only for things to reverse next chapter?



True. 





But it was still fucking hilarious


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Is Kishi really still able to trick people with his cliff hangers where it looks like one character is dominating only for things to reverse next chapter?



No,sadly Hanzou was outclassed like a mere Chuunin by Mifune


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzo got taken down in one chapter? No, nooo, I refuse to believe it till the spoilers are fully translated.

But it's cool to see Pain again!


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

the great hanzu was trolled by TNJ?


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Is Kishi really still able to trick people with his cliff hangers where it looks like one character is dominating only for things to reverse next chapter?


It only works when the bad guys are winning, when it's the good guys...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

Godammit said:


> Did he get emowned like Sasori and dissapeeared or did Mifune use some mofo sealing slash or something


As Unknown said, Mifune turned out to be the better swordsman. But Hanzou's died because of Talk no Jutsu.

I guess even guys like him can be TnJ'd. Maybe someone will tell Kakuzu that money isn't everything there's to life, he will come to some realization and disappear.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

I would recomend the new term 'Hanzo'd' as a substitute for trolling regarding a manga character


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> No,sadly Hanzou was outclassed like a mere Chuunin by Mifune


Dude we haven't even seen the chapter yet, so how can you say Mifune was outclassing Hanzou like a Chuunin? From what I can tell from the spoiler script it sounds like Hanzou's main form of attack is poisoned based but Mifune and the Samurai are immune and therefore gained the advantage on Kimmimaru, Chiyo, and Hanzou temporarily. Than Mifune landed his attack on Hanzou at the end, but it wasn't an attack that would typically kill Hanzou, it just knocked his mask off and damaged Hanzou in some other areas. 

Lets wait and see the chapter before declaring Mifune owned Hanzou, shall we?



Brickhunt said:


> It only works when the bad guys are winning, when it's the good guys...


It works both ways. SM Naruto was owning Pain Rikudo, only for things to reverse on him in the following chapters. Unless Hanzou disappeared via his own will thanks to Mifune's TNJ, which really isn't Mifune beating him anyway, than Hanzou is not defeated and we can expect more from him in the next chapter.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 9, 2011)

I seen Pain, and fapped so hard


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzou knew shunshin too, why didn't he use that.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Dude we haven't even seen the chapter yet, so how can you say Mifune was outclassing Hanzou like a Chuunin? From what I can tell from the spoiler script it sounds like Hanzou's main form of attack is poisoned based but Mifune and the Samurai are immune and therefore gained the advantage on Kimmimaru, Chiyo, and Hanzou temporarily. Than Mifune landed his attack on Hanzou at the end, but it wasn't an attack that would typically kill Hanzou, it just knocked his mask off and damaged Hanzou in some other areas.
> 
> Lets wait and see the chapter before declaring Mifune owned Hanzou, shall we?



Wtf? If this was a real battle Hanzou would have lost his arm in that attack and i doubt he can regrow it,more like he will die from severe bloodloss. Its over for him,you can see on the last pannel that his face is crumbling.


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 9, 2011)

Guess Mifune wasnt appointed General simply as an gesture to the samurai's


----------



## Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy (Mar 9, 2011)

Tenten trolling Kakuzu doesn't seem so farfetched now


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Dude we haven't even seen the chapter yet, so how can you say Mifune was outclassing Hanzou like a Chuunin? From what I can tell from the spoiler script it sounds like Hanzou's main form of attack is poisoned based but Mifune and the Samurai are immune and therefore gained the advantage on Kimmimaru, Chiyo, and Hanzou temporarily. Than Mifune landed his attack on Hanzou at the end, but it wasn't an attack that would typically kill Hanzou, it just knocked his mask off and damaged Hanzou in some other areas.
> 
> Lets wait and see the chapter before declaring Mifune owned Hanzou, shall we?



Mifune refuses to hide his mustache behind a mask, so he is not immune to poison.
Anyways, when both charged and attacked each others with their weapons, it ended with Mifune cutting Hanzou's scythe and chest and talking down to him.


----------



## Egotism (Mar 9, 2011)

Kishi is starting to lose direction in this war. Brought back to many people, so he has to go through fights quick as hell.


----------



## Unknown (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Wtf? If this was a real battle Hanzou would have lost his arm in that attack and i doubt he can regrow it,more like he will die from severe bloodloss. Its over for him,you can see on the last pannel that his face is crumbling.



He means that you have only see one page out of 18, the battle was probably longer, we just saw the last moment of it where Mifune showed to be above Hanzou in kenjutsu.

Hanzou and Mifune fought before, Mifune finished injured in the head, since then Mifune has probably grow stronger, while Hanzou was inside his casttle protected  by many ninjas without trainning.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Wtf? *If this was a real battle Hanzou would have lost his arm in that attack and i doubt he can regrow it,more like he will die from severe bloodloss. *Its over for him,you can see on the last pannel that his face is crumbling.



Raikage disagrees


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzo should win award for losing in the flashback and in the present in one chapter.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> Raikage disagrees



It was C who stoped the bleeding


----------



## Bakatsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Hanzou knew shunshin too, why didn't he use that.



That was Shunpo, you noob!


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Hanzo should win award for losing in the flashback and in the present in one chapter.



Damn.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Mifune refuses to hide his mustache behind a mask, so he is not immune to poison.
> Anyways, when both charged and attacked each others with their weapons, it ended with Mifune cutting Hanzou's scythe and chest and talking down to him.


Read what Yagami just posted in the spoiler thread, they have medicine to work against the poison which is why its pointless for Hanzou to use Poison attacks. Basically whats happening in this battle is similar to Chiyo and Sakura vs Sasori, except worse because between their masks and the medicine they are completely immune to the poison.

Yes Mifune defeated Hanzou in CQC, but that means all of nothing, unless Hanzou is primarily a CQC fighter, which we don't know yet. If Hanzou isn't a primarily CQC fighter and instead a poison user, the fact that he was able to fight the Chief samuria even a little bit, is dam impressive.

Plus the chapter ends in the typical Samurai cliff hanger, where it looks like one Samurai has won and than it turns out that Samuria is actually damaged worse. So I wouldn't be surprised if next chapter Mifune doubles over and is actually the one defeated and he gets saved by the fact that Hanzou decides to fade away because of Mifune's TNJ.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Bakatsu said:


> That was Shunpo, you noob!



lol. **


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like Turrin is in heavy denial


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

so hanzou and mifune knew each other. and he was the one who injured him in the past. it sucks if hanzou indeed lost in one chapter. but kishi can not spend to much in one fight i guess.


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2011)

28 pages...Guess I'm the only one who liked the dialogue between Asuma and his students.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Read what Yagami just posted in the spoiler thread, they have medicine to work against the poison which is why its pointless for Hanzou to use Poison attacks. Basically whats happening in this battle is similar to Chiyo and Sakura vs Sasori, except worse because between their masks and the medicine they are completely immune to the poison.
> 
> Yes Mifune defeated Hanzou in CQC, but that means all of nothing, unless Hanzou is primarily a CQC fighter, which we don't know yet. If Hanzou isn't a primarily CQC fighter and instead a poison user, the fact that he was able to fight the Chief samuria even a little bit, is dam impressive.
> 
> Plus the chapter ends in the typical Samurai cliff hanger, where it looks like one Samurai has won and than it turns out that Samuria is actually damaged worse. So I wouldn't be surprised if next chapter Mifune doubles over and is actually the one defeated and he gets saved by the fact that Hanzou decides to fade away because of Mifune's TNJ.


Except that not only Hanzou is the injured one, but his weapon was cut by Mifune's sword.


----------



## Syntaxis (Mar 9, 2011)

Ahem, before you all start flaming Hanzou:

He's an undead zombie, perfectly aware that whatever hits him: he will regenerate. This is very likely a major factor in why the edo tenseis are so easily taken out: they have no regard for their own life.

So basically, the alive Hanzou would've done anything to dodge an attack that he now feels comfortable in taking head-on (literally). All of them lost all their incentive to be defensive, so that's probably over half of their arsenal of jutsu's being unused, right there.


----------



## Unknown (Mar 9, 2011)

I predict that Hanzou's jutsu are poison based, and that as Mifune fought him, and Tsunade is with Mifune, most of his ninjutsus were useless aganist mifune this time.
So he had to fight kenjutsu battle aganist someone stronger than him in genjutsu.


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> 28 pages...Guess I'm the only one who liked the dialogue between Asuma and his students.


Folks like to complain about the same thing for about 50 pages before picking up the rest of the chapter.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

Syntaxis said:


> Ahem, before you all start flaming Hanzou:
> 
> He's an undead zombie, perfectly aware that whatever hits him: he will regenerate. This is very likely a major factor in why the edo tenseis are so easily taken out: they have no regard for their own life.
> 
> So basically, the alive Hanzou would've done anything to dodge an attack that he now feels comfortable in taking head-on (literally). All of them lost all their incentive to be defensive, so that's probably over half of their arsenal of jutsu's being unused, right there.


Deidara just stood there doing nothing, while Hanzou and Mifune actually clashed with their swords. It's just that Mifune prooved to be superior and cut through his scyth.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2011)

fodder twins get 3 chapters 
mist shinobi -4 chapters
the overrated hanzou? atmost 2.


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 9, 2011)

I quite like Mifune's little speech to Hanzou


----------



## Btbgfel (Mar 9, 2011)

Kabuto is a idiot

He should use KinGin against Talk-no-Mifune and use hanzo against Kumokids


----------



## Godammit (Mar 9, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> 28 pages...Guess I'm the only one who liked the dialogue between Asuma and his students.



There was no dialogue, he only said hi to his students


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

Godammit said:


> There was no dialogue, he only said hi to his students


There was an exchange:


> Shikamaru : We're already resolved to this. Master, you'd better prepare yourself too.
> Asuma : Chouji, Ino, Shikamaru. You three grew up pretty fine.
> Shikamaru : Yeah ... Thanks to you.
> Shikamaru : Ino, Chouji. Let's charge Asuma full speed !


----------



## Godammit (Mar 9, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> Kabuto is a idiot
> 
> He should use KinGin against Talk-no-Mifune and use hanzo against Kumokids



Or even better, Kabuto should have shut Kin mouth after Darui took the weapons so they won't be able to seal him


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 9, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> 28 pages...Guess I'm the only one who liked the dialogue between Asuma and his students.



I liked it


----------



## Godammit (Mar 9, 2011)

Bild said:


> There was an exchange:



Lol, there really is a dialogue but it sucks, so lets say there was no dialogue.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Kabuto should seal everyones emotions and case close.

but this is not going to happen lol


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

Godammit said:


> Or even better, Kabuto should have shut Kin mouth after Darui took the weapons so they won't be able to seal him


If you don't speak you also get sealed, and a personality-less person is probably even easier for Ino to control so they were fucked anyway


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

Chiyo is funny giving kankoro info about hanzous poison.


----------



## Unknown (Mar 9, 2011)

Godammit said:


> Or even better, Kabuto should have shut Kin mouth after Darui took the weapons so they won't be able to seal him



Or maybe Kabuto should let Tobi lose the war (while trainning with ET jutsu) so he can fight Sasuke without Tobi trying to stop him.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well i guess we could look forward to that (Daunting Person) Muu or not.


----------



## Godammit (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone find this line funny ? 

Samurai B : Good job, Officer Kankuro. Here's a counter poison medecine. Have the members of the Ambush Team tranported to the Healing Team right away !


Sounds to me like , Good job officer Kankuro we knew that Hanzo used a salamander that sprouted unique poison mist so we prepared this counter poison medicine in a instant without having the poison sample . Here


----------



## Unknown (Mar 9, 2011)

Godammit said:


> Does anyone find this line funny ?
> 
> Samurai B : Good job, Officer Kankuro. Here's a counter poison medecine. Have the members of the Ambush Team tranported to the Healing Team right away !
> 
> ...



Except that Mifune fought Hanzou in the past. And Tsunade aswell.
They simply supposed that Hanzou's ET could appear.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2011)

mifune telling his soldiers to back up or get sliced was awesome.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Brickhunt said:


> If you don't speak you also get sealed, and a personality-less person is probably even easier for Ino to control so they were fucked anyway



Personality-less zombies would go bijuu form right away and fuck shit up without asking.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, Kabuto seems to be quite stupid indeed. He can desummon and summon the Edo Tensei anywhere he pleases, yet he lets all of them fight against people who have quite the perfect counters.

Kinkaku would have been a bitch for Mifune, considering the Kyuubi cloak, but Kabuto would rather have Hanzou fight samurai who have always worn a mask. It's all a bit too convenient for the Alliance up to this point if you ask me.


----------



## Godammit (Mar 9, 2011)

Madara should step in and own


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

> Hanzou : Fucking old hag ! Shut yer trap !



Fucking lol


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

So it looks like I was dead-on about Chiyo leaking info on Hanzou's abilities and Hanzou snapping at her for it. Translator turning I???? 

EDIT: But seriously though, I don't get the whole "five minutes" thing yet. Is that how long it takes Hanzou's salamander to produce a batch of poison? If so, that's..._really_ inconvenient.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

chyo just trolled hanzou


----------



## Godammit (Mar 9, 2011)

Chiyo is being an bitch  Don't be snitching on my Hanzo old cunt


----------



## KingBoo (Mar 9, 2011)

I assumed all the zombies will get "trolled" after seeing what happened to Sasori. But seeing what happened to hanzou...there is still some shock value


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

> Yeah, Kabuto seems to be quite stupid indeed. He can desummon and summon the Edo Tensei anywhere he pleases, yet he lets all of them fight against people who have quite the perfect counters.
> 
> Kinkaku would have been a bitch for Mifune, considering the Kyuubi cloak, but Kabuto would rather have Hanzou fight samurai who have always worn a mask. It's all a bit too convenient for the Alliance up to this point if you ask me.



Yah this is more or less what's getting me - every villain is running up agianst thier worst counter. It's extremely convenient, and it's removing all of the tension.

That being said, if Hanzou lost in CQC, that doesn't mean he's beaten. He is an Edo afterall, although he's guaranteed to do a fade away I'll bet he isn't done yet. 

Another important point to remember is Kabuto's forcing his actions. He's lost some of his ability due to age/fear of dying - he secluded himself instead of seeking confrontation like he used to and thus dulled his skills. I do like that Kishi put that excuse in for Hanzou, but it's not good enough - it's all still to convenient, especially with the gas masks and poison antidotes, which are crippling counters for a poison user.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

God this shit sucks.


----------



## Tengu (Mar 9, 2011)

KingBoo said:


> I assumed all the zombies will get "trolled" after seeing what happened to Sasori. But seeing what happened to hanzou...there is still some shock value



Itachi won't get trolled though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2011)

Godammit said:


> Madara should step in and own



Yeah, so Kabuto could dispatch the Zetsu guarding Sasuke and have his way with him.

In fact I think Kabuto is aiming for that.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Kishi shouldn't have had Zabuza summon the other swordsmen.

No he has no excuses as to why the zombies don't summon backup (heck, why Chuukichi went to look for backup instead of summoning it) or go fight where their abilities are best suited.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2011)

i'll laugh if the alliance win without any important casualties.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

> Itachi won't get trolled though.



Itachi and Nagato will both get trolled at this rate


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice to see Chiyo selling out information about her Edo partners to the Alliance. This exact situation is probably the biggest problem with Kabuto letting them have their personalities. I would have been disappointed if no one had done this at some point


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Odlam said:


> Yah this is more or less what's getting me - every villain is running up agianst thier worst counter. It's extremely convenient, and it's removing all of the tension.
> 
> That being said, if Hanzou lost in CQC, that doesn't mean he's beaten. He is an Edo afterall, although he's guaranteed to do a fade away I'll bet he isn't done yet.
> 
> Another important point to remember is Kabuto's forcing his actions. He's lost some of his ability due to age/fear of dying - he secluded himself instead of seeking confrontation like he used to and thus dulled his skills. I do like that Kishi put that excuse in for Hanzou, but it's not good enough - it's all still to convenient, especially with the gas masks and poison antidotes, which are crippling counters for a poison user.



Kishimoto could have reduced the number of zombies...

...and just use them all to their full Edo Tensei potential. Problem is, he has too many zombies to kill off, and the manner in which they're being killed off is less fitting for characters of their stature's...


----------



## Cjones (Mar 9, 2011)

Odlam said:


> Yah this is more or less what's getting me - every villain is running up agianst thier worst counter. It's extremely convenient, and it's removing all of the tension.
> 
> That being said, if Hanzou lost in CQC, that doesn't mean he's beaten. He is an Edo afterall, although he's guaranteed to do a fade away I'll bet he isn't done yet.
> 
> Another important point to remember is Kabuto's forcing his actions. He's lost some of his ability due to age/fear of dying - he secluded himself instead of seeking confrontation like he used to and thus dulled his skills. I do like that Kishi put that excuse in for Hanzou, but it's not good enough - it's all still to convenient, especially with the gas masks and poison antidotes, which are crippling counters for a poison user.



Though it honestly feels like a lazy excuse.

All these legendaries...are being made to look like jokes. Hanzo may not have lost yet, but that honestly doesn't make this feel any better.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> God this shit sucks.



Agreed, the way he's handling this war has been terrible.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yeah, so Kabuto could dispatch the Zetsu guarding Sasuke and have his way with him.
> 
> In fact I think Kabuto is aiming for that.




I don't think there is any Zetsu guarding Sasuke. 
Zetsu is doing something Kabuto isn't aware of for Madara though.

Anyone strong enough to fight Sasuke (even weakened half blind Sasuke) would have a field day with white zetsus guards anyways. (since black and white Zetsu isn't there)


----------



## Btbgfel (Mar 9, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> Itachi won't get trolled though.



It's KISHIT to you,everything is possible.

Itachi-the-blind has sank in the sea with Nagato-the-cripple on his back


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Except that not only Hanzou is the injured one, but his weapon was cut by Mifune's sword.


Who cares if his weapon is cut by Mifune's Sword, that hardly means Hanzou is out of options.

The strongest man in the Iron Country with the perfect counter to Hanzou's poison, chiyo feeding the alliance information, etc... managing to land a hit on Hanzou is something that should be expected. It would be pathetic if Mifune didn't land a hit on Hanzou given the conditions of the match.



Odlam said:


> Yah this is more or less what's getting me - every villain is running up agianst thier worst counter. It's extremely convenient, and it's removing all of the tension.


Welcome to the Naruto manga lol. But in all seriousness its mostly due to the Kage Alliance having a superior Intelligence division, thanks to Shikaku and Inoichi


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

> Nice to see Chiyo selling out information about her Edo partners to the Alliance. This exact situation is probably the biggest problem with Kabuto letting them have their personalities. I would have been disappointed if no one had done this at some point



Yah, Dan's doing the same thing with giving instructions on what kind of seal to place him inside of - they are selling out thier own weaknesses. Which I actually DO like if Kabuto's going to let them keep thier personalities.

Just one more reason why Orochimaru was smart to use the fuuda tags and erase those personalities.

Hanzou's getting too many things against him. He's apparently dulled his own skills due to seclusion. The samurai all have masks so they are immune to his poisons. But even if they do get hit, Chiyo gave away the antidote to his poison anyways and is telling how Hanzou's abilities work.

And you know, I'm fine with nobody dying like in the first Rescue Sasuke arc, but at least the gennins had near deaths and were badly wounded. Nobody's even getting hurt in these fights. It's not that nobody is dying, nobody's even taking injuries. I know it's shonen but the good guys can at least get bloody and the mess beaten out of them in the process of winning, it doesn't have to be so easy every time.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2011)

Odlam said:


> Another important point to remember is Kabuto's forcing his actions. He's lost some of his ability due to age/fear of dying - he secluded himself instead of seeking confrontation like he used to and thus dulled his skills. I do like that Kishi put that excuse in for Hanzou, but it's not good enough - it's all still to convenient, especially with the gas masks and poison antidotes, which are crippling counters for a poison user.



Poison is a common shinobi tool, so does it really surprise anyone that gasmasks and general purpose antidotes are easy to come by? A gasmask and some plain antidote isn't enough to constitute a handicap for a shinobi of Hanzou's stature. That's just laughable.

Mifune tells us the reason Hanzou lost so quickly.


			
				takL said:
			
		

> Mifune: you who vended your convictions, spared pains...and gave up improving yourself lost the edge u used to have in your arts. For that the blade is blunt covered with bloodstains and rust


The same could be said of Sasori and many other Edos and even guys like Oro by the way.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 9, 2011)

people should be use to this by now.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> I don't think there is any Zetsu guarding Sasuke.
> Zetsu is doing something Kabuto isn't aware of for Madara though.
> 
> Anyone strong enough to fight Sasuke (even weakened half blind Sasuke) would have a field day with white zetsus guards anyways. (since black and white Zetsu isn't there)



White Zetsu was last seen watching over Sasuke so he's most likely there.



Anyways, this chapter seems interesting, Mifune is badass just as I predicted when he first appeared back at the Kage Summit. 

No Zetsu again...well there's a bunch of White Zetsu Clones but I want my Black Zetsu.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

kabuto left their personalities for a reason he probably does not want madara to win. he probably just wants to get him out of the way to get sasuke.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Mar 9, 2011)

this sucks ass these powerful zombies are being beaten with little or no effort


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> kabuto left their personalities for a reason he probably does not want madara to win. he probably just wants to get him out of the way to get sasuke.



OMG, someone understands ! It's about time.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> White Zetsu was last seen watching over Sasuke so he's most likely there.



There is no such thing as White Zetsu. There is (Black and White) Zetsu and gazillions of white zetsus clones.

the white zetsus clones are weak as shit. If that's what prevent Kabuto to get Sasuke, then Kabuto should aim lower and target Tenten or Konohamaru.
Well, no, Tenten was seen owning white zetsus ...


----------



## Godammit (Mar 9, 2011)

Atleast now you guys can see how "info" plays a vital role in defeating someone and thus not underestimating someone (*cough*Pain*cough*)


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> kabuto left their personalities for a reason he probably does not want madara to win. he probably just wants to get him out of the way to get sasuke.



The real reason is  Kishimoto knows the manga is in the home stretch, and he wants to give everyone one last big hoorah before it's all over. Well, the problem is, people are getting to see shinobi they've heard about, but they aren't being shown in a way that justifies the hype they received.

I think a full-scale war was a bit much. Maybe a big battle, but I think there are too many zombies, and each take down is becoming more and more facepalm worthy. 

The quality of the war is the biggest problem. 

I feel that if you can't do something properly, don't do it just to say you did it. 

Also, I used to respect Kabuto's intelligence, but he is either sabotaging, or dumber than a box of shit stained rocks.


----------



## Godammit (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> There is no such thing as White Zetsu. There is Black and White Zetsu and gazillions of white zetsus
> 
> the white zetsus are weak as shit. If that's what prevent Kabuto to get Sasuke, then Kabuto should aim lower and target Tenten or Konohamaru.
> Well, no, Tenten was seen owning white zetsus ...



Clones =/= white zetsu


If you don't see a venus flytrap then it's failclone


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Godammit said:


> Clones =/= white zetsu
> 
> 
> If you don't see a venus flytrap then it's failclone



That's my point. Only the real black and white zetsu has the flytrap, right ?
And he is hunting for the daimyos ...

So all what's left are the failclones and Kabuto can't possibly be bothered by them guarding Sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

the war seems that it will only last a day because all the fights have happened so far in the same day as far as we know. wonder if the entire war will just be a one day thing.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

Godammit said:


> Clones =/= white zetsu
> 
> 
> If you don't see a venus flytrap then it's failclone


The white Zetsu that appeared in the Kage meeting had a venus flytrap and he was killed by the Raikage, he was a clone.

Either way, it was already said that the white Zetsu isn't suited for battle, and black Zetsu isn't anywhere near Sasuke and he shouldn't come back anytime soon.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 9, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> kabuto left their personalities for a reason he probably does not want madara to win. he probably just wants to get him out of the way to get sasuke.


Nail, hit, head. Kabuto is only in it for himself. He knows exactly what he's doing.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

I personally do not feel Kishimoto is motivated to write the war to the best of his abilities. There are SO many characters on the battlefield that, unless he's willing to just lower his head, and write the best fucking war ever, many people are going to be underwhelmed by it. 

Period.

Frankly, he doesn't have to do that, because will still buy his work. Sometimes, yes, authors cut corners. It's not unbelievable to think he doesn't place the same level of importance on every thing he draw and write.


----------



## Topher (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm pretty confident in saying that both itachi and nagato will get trolled. Now the question is will kishi have some character we thought was weaker than them do the trollling
. That's another troll in and of itself.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

> I personally do not feel Kishimoto is motivated to write the war to the best of his abilities. There are SO many characters on the battlefield that, unless he's willing to just lower his head, and write the best fucking war ever, many people are going to be underwhelmed by it.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Frankly, he doesn't have to do that, because will still buy his work. Sometimes, yes, authors cut corners. It's not unbelievable to think that they don't place the same level of importance on every he draw and write.



That's my main issue with it - it's not so much that people aren't dying, it's that people aren't even really getting hurt. Named people anyways. 

Let there be some injuries - during the Sound 4 arc, nearly every gennin took almost fatal injuries or got saved fighting superior opponents, and even though they pulled out the victories and there were no deaths, it didn't feel nearly as "scripted" to me because the wins were so imperfect, because they got the shit kicked out of them in the process.

And let's be real - these guys are immortal versions of kage level individuals. Just fighting and winning against these guys in life should be impressive, as zombies almost impossible. It shouldn't be this easy no matter what excuses get thrown out. Hopefully Hanzou will get a comeback of sorts next issue before he finally fades out.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Topher said:


> I'm pretty confident in saying that both Hitachi and nagato will get trolley. Now the question is will have some character we thought was weaker than them troll them. That's another troll in and of itself.



Maybe they will...

...but why not have them fighting now?

There is no reason, with as many shinobi as there are on the Alliance side, for all of the zombies to not be fighting at the same time. 

Clearly they're being saved for something more important than what's been going on up until this point.


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2011)

I am not surprised at how this chapter is.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

I still can't figure those two out

I'm fairly sure that the Edo Jinchuuriki's will all be sent to get Naruto/Bee and they'll fight them 6 on 2.


----------



## Godammit (Mar 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> The white Zetsu that appeared in the Kage meeting had a venus flytrap and he was killed by the Raikage, he was a clone.
> 
> Either way, it was already said that the white Zetsu isn't suited for battle, and black Zetsu isn't anywhere near Sasuke and he shouldn't come back anytime soon.



But did he really got killed ? I vaguely remembered Karin saying something about feeling something/chakra when she was seeing the "zetsu" body


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Odlam said:


> I still can't figure those two out
> 
> I'm fairly sure that the Edo Jinchuuriki's will all be sent to get Naruto/Bee and they'll fight them 6 on 2.



Either that or Itachi and Nagato are send after Bee and Naruto or they are send after the Kages. There is no other choise. Either way better have them loose against Naruto and Bee then A and Tsunade.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

well hanzou has the excuse of being as mifune said a blunt sword that lost its edge.
so you can argue its not prime hanzou.and chyo selling his secrets dosnet help either.
but still i hope he will make a comeback the next chapter,i mean being defeated in one chapter without having any real impact......


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> Itachi won't get trolled though.


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Topher (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Maybe they will...
> 
> ...but why not have them fighting now?
> 
> ...


Lol I doubt that's relevant. You're only making yourself more vulnerable to kishi's epic troll.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Odlam said:


> That's my main issue with it - it's not so much that people aren't dying, it's that people aren't even really getting hurt. Named people anyways.
> 
> Let there be some injuries - during the Sound 4 arc, nearly every gennin took almost fatal injuries or got saved fighting superior opponents, and even though they pulled out the victories and there were no deaths, it didn't feel nearly as "scripted" to me because the wins were so imperfect, because they got the shit kicked out of them in the process.
> 
> And let's be real - these guys are immortal versions of kage level individuals.* Just fighting and winning against these guys in life should be impressive, as zombies almost impossible.* It shouldn't be this easy no matter what excuses get thrown out. Hopefully Hanzou will get a comeback of sorts next issue before he finally fades out.



This line stuck out to me the most. 

It is my firm believe that the larger the number of enemies, the less one should expect from them individual.

Remember when it was nine Akatsuki against the WORLD? Well, that suggests Akatsuki were all extremely powerful shinobi to be a nine man organization bent on world domination. However, because the numbers even out more for this war, and there are clearly time restraints/lack of motivation on Kishimoto's parts, the numbers pretty much guarantee that each zombie will not be given the same time and effort that Kishimoto gave them when they were alive. 

There is simply too much to accomplish.

My belief is Nagato and Itachi will be saved for later simply because to showcase them now is to diminish the impact that they'll have because of how much time the author wishes to devote to each battle.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

What I see here are impatient people who build up expectations based on personal fantasies.

The war is just at its inception. Yet people don't find it ridiculous to say that the war is already crappy and rushed. See, I'm not saying this to complain about complainers. I'm trying to put things into perspective and give my own observation on how I view things on these boards.

Each and every Edo Tensei has a particular purpose that contributes to the overall plot, whether it is to be a simple plot device to show characteristics of a jutsu and/or the development of a character (Shin, Sasori), to confirm/demystify legends and past hypes (7 SoTM, Hanzo, Kin-Gin bros) or to expand our knowledge on the shinobi world and its past glories (previous kage, KKgenkai shinobi).

Go with the flow, people. You will get your casualties and well deserved developments. Kishi will deliver. You know he will.


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> ...all that's left now is for one of the samurai to TNJ him into the afterlife.





Jin-E said:


> ....Or the skin is regenerating from where he was cut.



OR he's already been talked to death...


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2011)

> Let there be some injuries - during the Sound 4 arc, nearly every gennin took almost fatal injuries or got saved fighting superior opponents, and even though they pulled out the victories and there were no deaths, it didn't feel nearly as "scripted" to me because the wins were so imperfect, because they got the shit kicked out of them in the process.



Kishi seems to have lost interest in the series by this point and as a result he isn't putting much effort into it.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Topher said:


> Lol I doubt that's relevant. You're only making yourself more vulnerable to kishi's epic troll.



Well, you don't like Nagato or Itachi, so you have no reason to expect what I'm expecting.

At the end of the day, it is very 'coincidental' that the two most important characters of all the zombies summoned are missing from action. If that doesn't suggest they'll get better treatment, then I don't know what will. It may not be the treatment I think they should get...

...but to think Itachi will not be handled different than Sasori and the others that have been defeated is ridiculous.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

> Well, you don't like Nagato or Itachi, so you have no reason to expect what I'm expecting.
> 
> At the end of the day, it is very 'coincidental' that the two most important characters of all the zombies summoned are missing from action. If that doesn't suggest they'll get better treatment, then I don't know what will. It may not be the treatment I think they should get...
> 
> ...but to think Itachi will not be handled different than Sasori and the others that have been defeated is ridiculous.



I do more or less agree with this - as the # of Edo's dwindle, the treatment will improve. I'm expecting the Nagato/Itachi and the Jinchuuriki battles to be two of the more fleshed out fights of the war.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

So Hanzou went from trying to conquer the 5 nations as the leader of a minor village to hiding in a closet ?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 9, 2011)

Odlam said:


> That's my main issue with it - it's not so much that people aren't dying, it's that people aren't even really getting hurt. Named people anyways.
> 
> Let there be some injuries - during the Sound 4 arc, nearly every gennin took almost fatal injuries or got saved fighting superior opponents, and even though they pulled out the victories and there were no deaths, it didn't feel nearly as "scripted" to me because the wins were so imperfect, because they got the shit kicked out of them in the process.
> 
> And let's be real - these guys are immortal versions of kage level individuals. Just fighting and winning against these guys in life should be impressive, as zombies almost impossible. It shouldn't be this easy no matter what excuses get thrown out. Hopefully Hanzou will get a comeback of sorts next issue before he finally fades out.



You shouldn't expect named characters to get hurt or die right away. I mean, the war's still less than 20 chapters in, and I don't think it'll start picking up until it reaches the 25-chapter mark. Maybe by then, we'll start seeing some support character casualties, but the rookies are almost guaranteed to be spared given the "next generation" theme. Said theme could also explain why some of the Edos didn't live up to their hype, and would justify Shikaku's statement that legends of the past are exaggerated. Case in point, the KinGin bros.



Odlam said:


> I'm fairly sure that the Edo Jinchuuriki's will all be sent to get Naruto/Bee and they'll fight them 6 on 2.



I personally think they split up by now. They've been off-panel long enough for this to occur.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

> So Hanzou went from trying to conquer the 5 nations to hiding in a closet ?



After the Akatsuki confrontation, he had too many enemies. Surrounded by all 5 nations and he had a civil war with Pain going on. I'd say he had reasons to be paranoid really.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> So Hanzou went from trying to conquer the 5 nations as the leader of a minor village to hiding in a closet ?



i guess that was mifunes point.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> What I see here are impatient people who build up expectations based on personal fantasies.
> 
> The war is just at its inception. Yet people don't find it ridiculous to say that the war is already crappy and rushed. See, I'm not saying this to complain about complainers. I'm trying to put things into perspective and give my own observation on how I view things on these boards.
> 
> ...



Dude, everyone has different expectations, and everyone will voice their their opinions. 

There are many people reading this story who also post on this forum, and it is abundantly clear that we all have different preferences and expectations. When someone is pleased with the way things are going, and they voice their opinion - they're no different than someone who does the opposite. 

Arguing with someone because  they're enjoying it, or because they're disappointed with it is pointless. What if someone went off on people who were enjoying it because they weren't? Doesn't make much sense does it? Some of us read this story because it sucked us in at some point, and it's simply not easy to walk away from something that captured your attention for an extended period of time. It's no difference than a relationship that isn't as good as it once was, but you're attached to the person now, which makes leaving it hard to do. 

Also,  those who are displeased with the way things are always have hope that things will return to the level of writing that made them appreciate the manga to begin with. You have to block out the posters that annoy you, because they have every right to their pov, no matter what it is. For instance, the posters that annoy the most are on ignore, and I never have to see what they say ever again.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Man Hanzo. Kishi making him look bad


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 9, 2011)

The question now is what will Kishimoto do to make this war less of a roflstomp for the Alliance. Thus far the Alliance is dropping the enemies like flies with no loss of momentum.

At some point the villains should look somewhat scary, shouldn't they? Or will the Alliance continue to steamroll until the end of this Happy, Hug-Hug War?


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I personally think they split up by now. They've been off-panel long enough for this to occur.



Well, every division has been attacked by zombies now.

Unless Kabuto gives them more targets (Zetsu is already after the daimyos, so I don't think Kabuto will bother), all what's left is the medic division (and they won't fight Itachi / Nagato and the jins), the kages group and Naruto / Bee.


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Mar 9, 2011)

hanzo=fodder. 

that is my prediction. sadly kishi wont have tym for him.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

The alliance will rape this war it's not even funny


----------



## Topher (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Well, you don't like Nagato or Itachi, so you have no reason to expect what I'm expecting.
> 
> At the end of the day, it is very 'coincidental' that the two most important characters of all the zombies summoned are missing from action. If that doesn't suggest they'll get better treatment, then I don't know what will. It may not be the treatment I think they should get...
> 
> ...but to think Itachi will not be handled different than Sasori and the others that have been defeated is ridiculous.



Who told you I don't like Hitachi or nagato? This has nothing to do with who I like or dislike. So far in this war kishi is placing more importance on building the legendary status of the cookies and ninja on the alliance. Read the manga and battles of the war thus far, and step out of the fantasy you're stuck in for a moment. The reason they are kept from the war may have more to do with who they are fighting. If they are matched up against stunned, A, naruto, bee, or sasuke, I would understand why they are kept from the battle. The battle be hyping itachi and nagato's opponents not them.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> The question now is what will Kishimoto do to make this war less of a roflstomp for the Alliance. Thus far the Alliance is dropping the enemies like flies with no loss of momentum.
> 
> At some point the villains should look somewhat scary, shouldn't they? Or will the Alliance continue to steamroll until the end of this Happy, Hug-Hug War?



I am curious about this too, the good guys are winning to easily......I guess  and hope that when Madara, Itachi, Nagato and maybe the Jinchurikis step in this would change.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

> The question now is what will Kishimoto do to make this war less of a roflstomp for the Alliance. Thus far the Alliance dropping the enemies like flies with no loss of momentum.
> 
> At some point the villains should look somewhat scary, shouldn't they. Or will the Alliance continue to steamroll until the end of this Happy, Hug-Hug War?



Well I still have hope for the war for this reason at least

In all of Kishi's fights, he does them in waves or turns. The good guy usually does well off the bat, then the bad guy breaks out something really impressive and the tide turns. (Hiruko gets smashed, Kazekage puppet comes out) - that's where the real fight starts. The good guys usually hold thier own for awhile, then the game gets upped again ( 100 puppet army) and then things look really bad, only for the good guy to pull out the win.

So the tides shift in his fights a couple times, with the bad guys gradually looking more and more menacing as it goes on. So I'm hoping this war is a larger scale version of his smaller scale fights, and it's actually going to turn against the good guys here eventually and add some tension back in.

He's got to add some tension back in though.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Chiyo sure fucked Hanzo over.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

Always nice to get color pages.

So Chiyo told Mifune how to defeat Hanzou? Kabuto should've removed her personality in that case. The Pain-Hanzou flashback looks interesting.

I think this time Hanzou is indeed done for. Not only his weapon was destroyed but also his mask fell, that kinda symbolizes he lost the "duel" against Mifune. But someone that was a bastard enough to backstab Yahiko's truce by kidnapping Konan and making Nagato kill him shouldn't be TNJ'ed, that only works with zombies that were either good (Asuma) or had sad pasts (Sasori) in their living days. That's why Kabuto didn't remove Hanzou's personality, he was fine as he was.

There should be a sealer samurai somewhere in Mifune's division to seal Hanzou now that he is weak. And if it does turn out that Chiyo sold Hanzou out then a page where Kabuto realizes this and removes her conciousness is mandatory in the next chapter.

Other than that, the spread of Mifune vs Hanzou looks epic and Kimimaro seems to be raping some samurais. Wonder how much Mifune's kenjutsu can do against Kimimaro's Kekkei Genkai and CS.



Bild said:


> Here: http://read.mangashare.com/Naruto/chapter-317/page016.html
> 
> He talks about the scarcity of Wind Release users, and it's effectiveness in close to mid combat.



Thanks! 

Asuma can be very dangerous as long as Kabuto is smart enough to remove his conciousness and make him spam Fuutons. It's already too difficult for Team 10 to charge at him, seeing their sensei fighting back without holding back would be quite mindraping.



Rod said:


> Btw notice how the Mifune vs. Hanzou is themed more like an Honor Duel (notice the charactheristic of an unique Sword lethal slash after calm and long studying of adversary behaviour) rather than a war fight per se (non organized fast block, fast attack, block, attack, attack, block, etc..) seems it was intentional by Kishi I'd suspect to evidentiate some differences, etc..
> 
> .



Interesting info, could be.



Final Jutsu said:


> Same.. wtf isnt kabuto supposed to be stopping this retarded shit from happening?



He should apply it with Asuma, Dan, Hizashi, Chiyo and some other villains such as Sasori that either lived good lives when they were alive or had troubled pasts/problems that tormented them, thus having this ending of finding peace at the end.

It's weird to see something like this happening to Hanzou, I admit.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Frankly, I do not see all the jinchuuriki getting the royal treatment, either.

Their are simply too many of them, and taking them down will be repetitive because they have nothing left to offer the story other than a fight. To see meaningless battles one after the other will  cause the attention span of the readers to wane, unless they are doing it in the most entertaining way possible. 

I know Kishimoto CAN write exceptionally well when properly inspired and/or motivated, but I do not know if he deems the jinchuuriki important enough to spend that kind of time on them.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Dude, everyone has different expectations, and everyone will voice their their opinions.
> 
> There are many people reading this story who also post on this forum, and it is abundantly clear that we all have different preferences and expectations. When someone is pleased with the way things are going, and they voice their opinion - they're no different than someone who does the opposite.
> 
> ...




I understand what you are saying, Divin. 

I just voiced out my own opinion based on the comments stipulating that the war is rushed when it's only at the beginning (still over 30 zombies roaming free like there's no tomorrow). I'm not trying to judge people's opinions per se. I honestly believe that although subjectivity is important in a social context like that of a forum, some objectivity is vital as well.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Frankly, I do not see all the jinchuuriki getting the royal treatment, either.
> 
> Their are simply too many of them, and taking them down will be repetitive because they have nothing left to offer the story other than a fight. To see meaningless battles one after the other will start to cause the attention span of the readers to wane, unless they are doing in the most exceptional way possible.
> 
> I know Kishimoto CAN write exceptionally well when properly inspired and/or motivated, but I do not know if he deems the jinchuuriki important enough to spend that kind of time on them.



You have a point there...maybe the kages that are a smaller group and seem to be pretty powerful.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 9, 2011)

wow... 

so mifune > oro + tsunade+ jiraiya


GTFO


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> wow...
> 
> so mifune > oro + tsunade+ jiraiya
> 
> ...



1. Hanzo is old like both Mifune and Chiyo said

2. He fought a weaker sannins


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> wow...
> 
> so mifune > oro + tsunade+ jiraiya
> 
> ...



WTF.

Where have YOU been?


----------



## Hazuki (Mar 9, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> wow...
> 
> so mifune > oro + tsunade+ jiraiya
> 
> ...



yes and zabuza > naruto sm + Sasuke ems+ sakura prime

because he beat them in part 1

seriously is it so difficult to understand that hanzou edo tensei is a old ninja who is no way near  his prime 30 yearls ago

Is it also so difficult to understand that prime hanzou beat  teenager jiraiya oro and tsunade who weren't even sannin at that time

pain killed hanzou and all his village without probleme
while he almost lost against jiraiya who was alone


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2011)

Odlam said:


> That's my main issue with it - it's not so much that people aren't dying, it's that people aren't even really getting hurt. Named people anyways.
> 
> Let there be some injuries - during the Sound 4 arc, nearly every gennin took almost fatal injuries or got saved fighting superior opponents, and even though they pulled out the victories and there were no deaths, it didn't feel nearly as "scripted" to me because the wins were so imperfect, because they got the shit kicked out of them in the process.



Dramatic as the Sound 4 arc was, it certainly was stupid as well. From a professional point of view the mission was utter lunacy in every regard. 
The shinobi aren't playing around. This is a war and in a war you take every advantage you can get. You make best possible use of intel and try to make each fight as quick as possible. 

If the war progressed as you envision it half of the shinobi army would die in this battle. This would be a debacle. And against nothing but throwaway pieces neither Kabuto nor Madara will bat an eyelash at losing.
To me such a progress of the war would mean that the shinobi are a bunch of amateurs who are only playing at war. 



> And let's be real - these guys are immortal versions of kage level individuals. Just fighting and winning against these guys in life should be impressive, as zombies almost impossible. It shouldn't be this easy no matter what excuses get thrown out. Hopefully Hanzou will get a comeback of sorts next issue before he finally fades out.



You still haven't understood Kishi's message that the zombies aren't as strong as when they were alive, have you? They may possess the same abilities, but their lack of humanity has weakened them. 




Icegaze said:


> What I see here are impatient people who build up expectations based on personal fantasies.
> 
> The war is just at its inception. Yet people don't find it ridiculous to say that the war is already crappy and rushed. See, I'm not saying this to complain about complainers. I'm trying to put things into perspective and give my own observation on how I view things on these boards.
> 
> ...



True. This is only the first phase of the war. Nothing the shinobi alliance does right now is of any use in preventing Madara's plan.



Divinstrosity said:


> This line stuck out to me the most.
> 
> It is my firm believe that the larger the number of enemies, the less one should expect from them individual.
> 
> Remember when it was nine Akatsuki against the WORLD? Well, that suggests Akatsuki were all extremely powerful shinobi to be a nine man organization bent on world domination.



What this lead to was that Akatsuki was overrated to ridiculous levels. They were strong, but aside from Pain nothing the five countries needed to fear. Most of their success was because of their excellent intelligence and stealth which allowed them to strike at their targets with the advantage of surprise and a well thought out battleplan.


----------



## Unknown (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> 1. Hanzo is old like both Mifune and Chiyo said
> 
> 2. He fought a weaker sannins



3. They didn't have an antidote for the poison

4. Hanzou may had prep to use the incredible explosive tag jutsu he used aganist Nagato.

5. Mifune is Kage level as he fought Hanzou in the past and survived with minor damage.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe the 6 Jinchuurikis will be splitted in teams of 2 while being accompany by the usual White Zetsu squad. That could work.

Just read the script and yep, Chiyo sold out Hanzou. And I am pretty sure that the speech Mifune gives at the end to Hanzou will revolve about harmony, it's a word that appears all over the translation around Mifune and Hanzou's dialogue.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, Yagura from the jin team should stand out a little.

He is semi-important plotwise actually, since he should tell what the fuck Madara was doing in the Mist.

But it means he should confront Mei, even though Zetsu is the one after her actually ?


----------



## gambrick (Mar 9, 2011)

I do not like Naruto's finger on the cover page--it is making me uncomfortable


----------



## shintebukuro (Mar 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:
			
		

> The quality of the war is the biggest problem.
> 
> I feel that if you can't do something properly, don't do it just to say you did it.



Believe me, when this manga is over, you will be glad he addressed Hanzou/KinGin brothers/7 mist swordsmen/etc even if he didn't make them epic fights.



			
				Hazuki said:
			
		

> pain killed hanzou and all his village without probleme
> while he almost lost against jiraiya who was alone



Pain didn't "almost lose" against Jiraiya.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Unknown said:


> 3. They didn't have an antidote for the poison
> 
> 4. Hanzou may had prep to use the incredible explosive tag jutsu he used aganist Nagato.
> 
> 5. Mifune is Kage level as he fought Hanzou in the past and survived with minor damage.



Tsunade most likely had a antidote seeing as they weren't affected.

This isn't the same Hanzo that beat them and it wasn't the sannins today that fought him.


----------



## best Kage ever (Mar 9, 2011)

some fodder samurai slashed trough Kimimaro's bones and stopped his horny rush with 0 kills and injuries


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> There is no such thing as White Zetsu. There is (Black and White) Zetsu and gazillions of white zetsus clones.
> 
> the white zetsus clones are weak as shit. If that's what prevent Kabuto to get Sasuke, then Kabuto should aim lower and target Tenten or Konohamaru.
> Well, no, Tenten was seen owning white zetsus ...



There is a White Zetsu. Zetsu can split into two, one is Black and the other is White. Each is basically like a different person. Madara acknowledges them as White Zetsu and Black Zetsu when they are not connected to each other. 

The White Zetsu clones aren't weak at all, they have been giving difficult to people, Neji and Kiba sure seemed a little worry about them, plus we have no idea what they really can do or if they are even being serious. 

And Tenten hit one Zetsu and it just looked like it was questioning what the fuck Tenten thought she was doing.


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Chiyo sure fucked Hanzo over.





Dark Uchiha said:


> wow...
> 
> so mifune > oro + tsunade+ jiraiya
> 
> ...



As great as they are, I told you they aren't the standard, anymore...


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Dramatic as the Sound 4 arc was, it certainly was stupid as well. From a professional point of view the mission was utter lunacy in every regard.
> The shinobi aren't playing around. This is a war and in a war you take every advantage you can get. You make best possible use of intel and try to make each fight as quick as possible.
> 
> If the war progressed as you envision it half of the shinobi army would die in this battle. This would be a debacle. And against nothing but throwaway pieces neither Kabuto nor Madara will bat an eyelash at losing.
> ...



No.

Notice, the Rock Kage spoke of how great AND reasonable they were. 

Only when they started fighting Konohan shinobi did they become less troublesome. At the end of the day, when the author is not going to kill certain character, he will ultimately limit their opponents. However, when they were traveling around the world, and doing missions that didn't involve Konoha, they were kicking serious ass.

Just the way shit is. 

The structure and style of Kishimoto's writing is far more favorable to the protagonist of the story.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

wll it seems that mifune also prevented hanzou from using ninjutsu.mifune seemed quicker than the hanzou.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

Man, just checked the chapter's pages and damn, lots of epic panels.

Looking forward to this week's best panel thread.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL there's so much bitching in here! LOL


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking at the pages doesn't seem like Hanzou was TNJ, it looks like he is regenerating from the slash......but I might be wrong.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

At least Kishi emphasized Hanzou's loss of edge by showing he fought Mifune in CQC in the past and did the exact same clash, and he only got a scar on his cheek. This time he got run through.

But why go through all the trouble to finally show us Hanzou after all the hype, and then make it a depowered/rusty Hanzou. He's all around slower and less effective then he used to be. I mean a rusty Tsunade got beat up by Kabuto.

Yah he's regenerating from the slash, but the TnJ is coming.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Why didn't Hanzo use Ninjutsu


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 9, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> The question now is what will Kishimoto do to make this war less of a roflstomp for the Alliance. Thus far the Alliance is dropping the enemies like flies with no loss of momentum.
> 
> At some point the villains should look somewhat scary, shouldn't they? Or will the Alliance continue to steamroll until the end of this Happy, Hug-Hug War?



I think there's like 40 or so Edo's running around. I think about 6 or 7 have been sealed?


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

So basically Chiyo gives the antidote recipe AFTER the samurais used antidotes to save the ambush squad ?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> LOL there's so much bitching in here! LOL



Just another week in the telegrams hahaha...it's sad really 



Mifune is such a badass, it was obvious since the Kage Summit. Mifune clearly is going to kill Kabuto and Madara and then become final villain, while working with Zetsu. He just can't be beat. 

It seems we got some Hanzou history this chapter, that's nice. 

Asuma vs Ino, Shikamaru, and Choji is going to happen soon...maybe...

I hope the chapter comes out soon like last week.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 9, 2011)

Matter fact... None of the Kages, None of the Jins, and top tear Atkasuki haven't moved an inch... also the Bijus... Its like good will always come out on top at first... But war momentum always swings... Madara hasn't fought a soul... and Sasuke's still in the cut.


----------



## Unknown (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Why didn't Hanzo use Ninjutsu



He does try it, but Mifune is too fast to let him do it:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm so glad that Kishi painted a pretty picture for those who still believe that the zombies measure up to how they were when they were alive. Hanzou was Mifune's equal in their previous bout and now Mifune cuts straight through him.



Divinstrosity said:


> No.
> 
> Notice, the Rock Kage spoke of how great AND reasonable they were.
> 
> ...



When I was talking about overrating I meant the people on the forum and not in the Narutoverse.

Akatsuki were shown their limits when they lost their initiative. When Konoha started to target them consciously they quickly lost a number of them and that frustrated people, because that didn't match up to their perception of them as neigh invincible shinobi.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

hanzou was really rust and slow and thats the reason he lost.he also couldnt use his jutsud due to mifune being too quick.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Kishi showed us a weaken Hanzo who didn't even use Ninjutsu. I expected more.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

The part where Hanzou talks about harmony never being real and just war being followed by death is (I think) focused on that panel where Kimimaro is taking down the Samurais. Nice choice of panel to accompany the message IMO.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 9, 2011)

i loved how they turned into younger versions of themselves. lots of cool panels this chapter.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

> I'm so glad that Kishi painted a pretty picture for those who still believe that the zombies measure up to how they were when they were alive. Hanzou was Mifune's equal in their previous bout and now Mifune cuts straight through him.



The zombies are equal. That's what the Pain flashback was about, Hanzou's loss of edge was while he was still alive, and it carried over into his zombie when he was revived. He wasn't as good as he used to be when he was younger and ready to taken on the world, he'd dulled himself in his paranoia. Mifune on the other hand had stayed sharp.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

so we got the whole raw it has been a while since this has happened. nice to see all the 6 paths of pain


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 9, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Just another week in the telegrams hahaha...it's sad really
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Mifune showed off in this chapter.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 9, 2011)

Hazuki said:


> yes and zabuza > naruto sm + Sasuke ems+ sakura prime
> 
> because he beat them in part 1
> 
> ...



pain fought hanzou with all 6 pains as illustrated in which jiraiya wasnt even afforded the same respect and fought only using 3 bodies untill the end of the fight.

But the point remains, 6 bodies of pain was used to take out hanzo as was jman.

and we got a mifune who soloed the salamander.

please spar me, DO YOU UNDERSTAND


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

I still don't get why Hanzou didn't use any jutsu, is it because Mifune was too fast or because Mifune did some technique to prevent this?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> so we got the whole raw it has been a while since this has happened.



Happened last week I think. Chinese Scan or something.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Vered

proofs this wasn't the Hanzo that fought the sannin. Freaking kishi


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:
			
		

> Myself in the past I was try to maintain harmony. I tried to conquer the 5 contries to make them one. But I quickly realised my mistake, there's no such thing as harmony.



I think now we know who may have started the second shinobi world war


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Love how the Kimi who ran through Gaara's sand defenses is being casually stopped by a fodder samurai.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> I still don't get why Hanzou didn't use any jutsu, is it because Mifune was too fast or because Mifune did some technique to prevent this?



hanzou was too slow to use the handsigns.mifune quickly attacked him and basicly prevented him from even trying to use jutsus which basicy takes away hanzou main power.
as mifune said himself hanzou was rusty and lost his edge.in the past hanzou was  quick enough to injure mifune in their previous encounter,this time he was too slow.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> hanzou was too slow to use the handsigns.mifune quickly attacked him and basicly prevented him from even trying to use jutsus which basicy takes away hanzou main power.
> as mifune said himself hanzou was rusty and lost his edge.in the past hanzou was  quick enough to injure mifune in their previous encounter,this time he was too slow.



Thats why its handy to have jutsu which dont require handseals like Rasengan or some dojutsu.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> hanzou was too slow to use the handsigns.mifune quickly attacked him and basicly prevented him from even trying to use jutsus which basicy takes away hanzou main power.
> as mifune said himself hanzou was rusty and lost his edge.in the past hanzou was  quick enough to injure mifune in their previous encounter,this time he was too slow.



I don't even get it, what's the point of showing a old and weaken Hanzo.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> hanzou was too slow to use the handsigns.mifune quickly attacked him and basicly prevented him from even trying to use jutsus which basicy takes away hanzou main power.
> as mifune said himself hanzou was rusty and lost his edge.in the past hanzou was  quick enough to injure mifune in their previous encounter,this time he was too slow.



I see, thanks.

Kabuto should have make this dudes train before this war


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Love how the Kimi who ran through Gaara's sand defenses is being casually stopped by a fodder samurai.



lovely aint it.

scaling in this war seem out of wack


----------



## shintebukuro (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I don't even get it, what's the point of showing a old and weaken Hanzo.



So that we can see his fighting style without having him own everyone.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

I love the last pages, showing younger Hanzou and Mifune about to slash each other and then it switches back to the present. Neat.

But they were fighting near a waterfall in their younger days. Wonder where? VoTe perhaps?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Love how the Kimi who ran through Gaara's sand defenses is being casually stopped by a fodder samurai.



No offence but Kimmi was strong for part1 right now he is complete fodder at this point below TenTen. Im not surprised that a fodder Samurai can stop him.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Love how the Kimi who ran through Gaara's sand defenses is being casually stopped by a fodder samurai.


And the Samurai aren't even using chakra flow to make their swords stronger


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

i dont like that.really why kishi keeps diluting the edos powers .


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Love how the Kimi who ran through Gaara's sand defenses is being casually stopped by a fodder samurai.



Part 1 Gaara

he was freaking 12


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I don't even get it, what's the point of showing a old and weaken Hanzo.



i guess to show how a once feared and powerful shinobie can fall and became weak when he loses his edge and becomes paranoid. he was so scared about being killed that he had surveillance all the time. he probably stopped training and just stayed hidden.


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> I said all this about Hanzo and Mifune last week. How quickly people start singing different tunes. xD



Although I still don't completely agree with your methods in determining what is literally "common sense", but there is no denying that your thread last week was completely on point where it concerns Hanzou.

You were right, he's not the same guy - but it wasn't due to age, as "common sense" would state, it was because he didn't keep himself sharp, supposedly.
_
Age didn't affect Tsuchikage Oonoki's speed much either._

On another note, I can't even being to describe how disappointed I am that you were on the money you were with Hanzou. An opportunity to see one of the shinobi world's greatest legends was completely blown.

In spite of that, it's nice to receive confirmation on his current ability, as well as his motives for peace and other background information.

But still, what a waste.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

seems hanzou lacked purpose and conviction.

also it seems he also wanted peace that is why he wanted to take over all the countries and make it one. then he lost hope about their ever being peace and that changed him. to the one we see now.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> And the Samurai aren't even using chakra flow to make their swords stronger



Not defending Kimimaro but:



They are making their swords stronger.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 9, 2011)

so will everyone finally agree that Sarutobi fiought weak ass versions of the first and second Hokages?


edo tensei is fundamentally flawed


----------



## Btbgfel (Mar 9, 2011)

So,still a off-panel fight between pain and hanzo

Nevermind,it isn't worth my time regarding this shit


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

son_michael said:


> so will everyone finally agree that Sarutobi fiought weak ass versions of the first and second Hokages?
> 
> 
> edo tensei is fundamentally flawed



How? Kabuto already confirmed this

And Mifune and Chiyo also confirmed this is a weaker hanzo.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I think now we know who may have started the second shinobi world war


 According to Pain Konoha instigated it.


----------



## Unknown (Mar 9, 2011)

I see more impresive that Kimimaro is able to pierce an sword with wind or raiton chakra on it without using any chakra, just his bones.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

To me it looks more like Kimimaro stomping the Samurais, just that the panel itself is too small.

Kimimaro will perform better than Hanzou, I am sure of that.

And what's with Chuukishi? He went to hide behind the trees before the fight started.

This is fishy...


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 9, 2011)

son_michael said:


> so will everyone finally agree that Sarutobi fiought weak ass versions of the first and second Hokages?
> 
> 
> edo tensei is fundamentally flawed



Hanzo got weak in his old age, got dulled over the years and lost his edge.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2011)

Odlam said:


> The zombies are equal. That's what the Pain flashback was about, Hanzou's loss of edge was while he was still alive, and it carried over into his zombie when he was revived. He wasn't as good as he used to be when he was younger and ready to taken on the world, he'd dulled himself in his paranoia. Mifune on the other hand had stayed sharp.



You really think what Mifune said doesn't apply to the other Edo Tensei as well?

Deidara who put everything into an artisitic victory when he was alive now immediately thought of repeatively suicide bombing the Ambush company, where's the art in that?
Sasori who had prided himself in being the greatest puppeteer had become a mere puppet himself.
All those good guys who were ressurected and who are giving the alliance tips in how to beat them.
Not just Hanzou, all of them have lost their edge. 

The only one who seems to be properly motivated to fight is Kimimaro because he thinks he is fighting for Orochimaru and that has always been his dream.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

nagato may be the same after his fight with naruto. he wanted pace and did horrible things to attain them. but changed his view after fighting naruto. maybe he will have to desire to fight if his personality will be kept intact.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

son_michael said:


> so will everyone finally agree that Sarutobi fiought weak ass versions of the first and second Hokages?
> 
> 
> edo tensei is fundamentally flawed


Do you even trying to understand the chapter? They said he was weaker not because he's an Edo Tensei but because he secluded himself for years.
Hashirama and Tobirama weren't weakened.



> Sasori who had prided himself in being the greatest puppeteer had become a mere puppet himself.


So...? Doesn't mean he's weakened because of THAT. He's weakened because he doesn't have his puppets.



> Deidara who put everything into an artisitic victory when he was alive now immediately thought of repeatively suicide bombing the Ambush company, where's the art in that?


Because he didn't bother actually fighting, he knew that they cannot hurt him. It was an excuse for him not to rape the ambush team, but his strength wasn't nerfed.


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> i dont like that.really why kishi keeps diluting the edos powers .



If Hanzou falls fine; let one of the shinobi or samuari seal his movements, but don't let TnJ be the cause of his departure.

Like, what was this talk of Kabuto's superior binding power about again? The Edo's still can't move how they want, but are still able to be TnJ'ed?

Ah, okay.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 9, 2011)

I find it pretty cool that the white Zetsu are actually like a light teal color.  Kishimoto clearly sat down, asked himself "what color should I use for the white Zetsu?", and made the right decision.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 9, 2011)

Are we really sure that Hanzou is dying ?


----------



## ajinko (Mar 9, 2011)

mifune was badass this chapter.


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> So,still a off-panel fight between pain and hanzo
> 
> Nevermind,it isn't worth my time regarding this shit



Nope, it wasn't a fight-dat mofo practically got slaughtered in his sleep...



UltimateDeadpool said:


> Hanzo got weak in his old age, got dulled over the years and lost his edge.



Textbook TRUTH...



bearzerger said:


> You really think what Mifune said doesn't apply to the other Edo Tensei as well?
> 
> Deidara who put everything into an artisitic victory when he was alive now immediately thought of repeatively suicide bombing the Ambush company, where's the art in that?
> Sasori who had prided himself in being the greatest puppeteer had become a mere puppet himself.
> ...



I see what *you're* saying, though...


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

looks like shikamaru has one of asuma chakra blade on his had in the color picture.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2011)

son_michael said:


> so will everyone finally agree that Sarutobi fiought weak ass versions of the first and second Hokages?
> 
> 
> edo tensei is fundamentally flawed


As if there could be any doubt that the Shodai and Niidaime Sarutobi faced didn't measure up to when they were alive.

The flaw is that the zombies don't have the drive to excel they had when they were alive. That should be obvious, but most wouldn't get that fact even if Kishi were to engrave it on the sky.



Dolohov27 said:


> According to Pain Konoha instigated it.



I can't recall Nagato ever saying anything like that. Besides, with Hiruzen in charge that is unlikely to say the least.


----------



## shintebukuro (Mar 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> You really think what Mifune said doesn't apply to the other Edo Tensei as well?
> 
> Deidara who put everything into an artisitic victory when he was alive now immediately thought of repeatively suicide bombing the Ambush company, where's the art in that?
> Sasori who had prided himself in being the greatest puppeteer had become a mere puppet himself.
> ...



They're not as driven as before, but it seems Hanzou is weakened mainly due to being secluded and not keeping sharp. Deidara and Sasori were improving right up until their deaths.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

Apparently Hanzo was a coward in the later years of his life and died like one, fitting end i say.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

The chinese pics have great quality. The last page


----------



## Reddan (Mar 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> You really think what Mifune said doesn't apply to the other Edo Tensei as well?
> 
> Deidara who put everything into an artisitic victory when he was alive now immediately thought of repeatively suicide bombing the Ambush company, where's the art in that?
> Sasori who had prided himself in being the greatest puppeteer had become a mere puppet himself.
> ...



It is true Sasori had just become a puppet, but I feel Deidara simply lacked the right motivation. Put him against Onoki, Sasuke or even Kakashi and he will get his fire back.



> The only one who seems to be properly motivated to fight is Kimimaro because he thinks he is fighting for Orochimaru and that has always been his dream.


As I said previously if Deidara is freed, give him a fight against one of the people he has a grudge against and he will perform significantly better. I think the younger Edo Tensei will outperform the older ones as well. 

I think the Jinchuriki may have a lot of anger against the 5 nations and will want revenge.


The war does put into perspective what Sasuke did in the kage summit. Yes he would have died, but he still clashed with 5 kage level opponets, a squadron of samurai and 4 of their elite guard back to back.


----------



## Lord Stark (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn you know shits bad when even the spoiler translators say. "Mifune roflstomps"


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Do you even trying to understand the chapter? They said he was weaker not because he's an Edo Tensei but because he secluded himself for years.
> Hashirama and Tobirama weren't weakened.
> 
> 
> ...



You just don't get it, do you. This isn't about their jutsu or their physical strength or speed or anything so superficial. In terms of abilities they are equal to how they were when they were alive. But nonetheless they are weaker. Their weakness is on the inside. 

Think sports. A 100m race, two guys, both are just as fast, one however has always dreamed of winning this race and the other couldn't care less. Now who will win the race?
The answer should be obvious. While both are just as fast, one is fully concentrating and will be a fraction of a second quicker to respond to the starting signal and he will continue to push himself even when his legs start burning to finish the race, while the other will unconsciously limit himself, because he doesn't want his legs to hurt. 
That's the difference between the Edos and living shinobi.


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2011)

This chapter proves Asuma's chakra blades can cut through Kimimaro's bones no problem. That fodder samurai chipped some of Kimi's bones without even infusing chakra into his sword.


----------



## ? (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, this has to be the biggest troll ever. The guy who soloed Sannin got one chaptered by a fodder like Mifune. I am greatly disappointed.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 9, 2011)

The chapter looks good. Hanzou's skills have dulled explaining Mifune winning relatively easily. Well, 'winning' might not be the correct word, as I'm unsure if Hanzou's really finished now. It does seem like it. Anyway, it's not like Hanzou is that important. We got to see some of his abilities and powers, so I guess that's enough. I just hope the other Edo Tensei can push the Alliance into a corner for once.


I wonder if the Fat Edo Tensei will ambush the medic squad who are taking Kankurou away and frees Deidara. Deidara ranked #6 in the poll after all. 

Deidara being freed and exploding near the fight would allow for some severe casulties. Maybe even Mifune. Then Chiyo and Kimimaro can move to Kakashi's location and fight Sakura and Lee respectively.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Did people even read the spoiler


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> This chapter proves Asuma's chakra blades can cut through Kimimaro's bones no problem. That fodder samurai chipped some of Kimi's bones without even infusing chakra into his sword.



For the second time their swords are being infused by chakra:



The image is pretty clear.


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> For the second time their swords are being infused by chakra:
> 
> 
> 
> The image is pretty clear.



SHHHHHHH!  They won't listen...


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> This chapter proves Asuma's chakra blades can cut through Kimimaro's bones no problem. That fodder samurai chipped some of Kimi's bones without even infusing chakra into his sword.



lol, check again.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> The chapter looks good. Hanzou's skills have dulled explaining Mifune winning relatively easily. Well, 'winning' might not be the correct word, as I'm unsure if Hanzou's really finished now. It does seem like it. Anyway, it's not like Hanzou is that important. We got to see some of his abilities and powers, so I guess that's enough. I just hope the other Edo Tensei can push the Alliance into a corner for once.
> 
> I wonder if the Fat Edo Tensei will ambush the medic squad who are taking Kankurou away and frees Deidara. Deidara ranked #6 in the poll after all.
> 
> Deidara being freed and exploding near the fight would allow for some severe casulties. Maybe even Mifune. Then Chiyo and Kimimaro can move to Kakashi's location and fight Sakura and Lee respectively.



C0 exploding and killing an entire division would be the best thing ever.



Penance said:


> SHHHHHHH!  They won't listen...



Guess you are right


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh FFFFFF-

I'm going blind!  Thanks for correcting me guys.  But even still, now we know his bones can break with enough force, and Asuma has that kind of force with those blades. A lot of people argued in every Asuma vs. Kimimaro BD thread that he wouldn't be able to break Kimi's bones.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> C0 exploding and killing an entire division would be the best thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you are right



 i agree and it can give the bad side a win.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> They're not as driven as before, but it seems Hanzou is weakened mainly due to being secluded and not keeping sharp. Deidara and Sasori were improving right up until their deaths.



But they aren't driven as corpses



arednad said:


> It is true Sasori had just become a puppet, but I feel Deidara simply lacked the right motivation. Put him against Onoki, Sasuke or even Kakashi and he will get his fire back.
> 
> 
> As I said previously if Deidara is freed, give him a fight against one of the people he has a grudge against and he will perform significantly better. I think the younger Edo Tensei will outperform the older ones as well.
> ...



True, a few among the Edos may have had strong enough feelings about an opponent they would do their best should they face them again. That wouldn't contradict my opinion of them.



> The war does put into perspective what Sasuke did in the kage summit. Yes he would have died, but he still clashed with 5 kage level opponets, a squadron of samurai and 4 of their elite guard back to back.



If anything it makes him even more stupid. To even try to attack there, the mission was doomed from the start. He did well, afterall he is an extraordinary shinobi, but only because the kages were unorganized. Had they been able to move in concert, without Danzou's treachery and Zetsu's appearance to distract them Taka would have been easy pickings.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> i agree and it can give the bad side a win.



We need the top dogs to come and start making some massive destruction so the alliance can go from  to be like wtf did just happen!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

Chaper better be here when I get back. 



Majin Lu said:


> The chinese pics have great quality. The last page



Yeah, that is why I said the best panel thread would be great this week. 



Sniffers said:


> Deidara being freed and exploding near the fight would allow for some severe casulties. Maybe even Mifune. Then Chiyo and Kimimaro can move to Kakashi's location and fight Sakura and Lee respectively.



Yeah. I know the moment he is freed he will suicide-bomb himself and take down the Kankurou's and Mifune's company, depending of the explosion's scale.


----------



## geminis (Mar 9, 2011)

Buahahaah...Mifune owned Hanzou just like I was saying since last week.....


Mifune/Danzou are the best.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

kimimmaro bones are durrable even the chakra flow on a blade don't completely cut through it


----------



## Deadway (Mar 9, 2011)

WHAT.THE.FUCK
ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME? HANZO PULLED A LEE AND WENT TAIJUTSU ONLY AGAINST A SAMURAI WHAT THE SHIT KISHI? Whatever he got his hype, took 6 pains to bring him down. Good enough he is the old generation anyway.
question.....

***Is Hanzo like,dead? Gone? He just get's slashed across but he is an edo tensei?


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

there goes kimimaro and hanzou being so strong 

sasuke took out mifun, and samurai............. many samurai


----------



## Agony (Mar 9, 2011)

just finished reading the whole chapter in chinese,if u guys want me to translate the whole chapter,just quote me.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

Agony said:


> just finished reading the whole chapter in chinese,if u guys want me to translate the whole chapter,just quote me.



unless you think there in a diference in what you read and what is translated, then don't bother yourself.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Il Void said:


> WHAT.THE.FUCK
> ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME? HANZO PULLED A LEE AND WENT TAIJUTSU ONLY AGAINST A SAMURAI WHAT THE SHIT KISHI? Whatever he got his hype, took 6 pains to bring him down. Good enough he is the old generation anyway.
> question.....
> 
> ***Is Hanzo like,dead? Gone? He just get's slashed across but he is an edo tensei?



Did you even read the spoiler?


----------



## Deadway (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Did you even read the spoiler?



Yea? What did I miss other then TnJ.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 9, 2011)

Il Void said:


> ***Is Hanzo like,dead? Gone? He just get's slashed across but he is an edo tensei?



Yes, Hanzou's an Edo, bust I think he has discovered the meaning of his life while fighting with Mifune, so next chapter he will evaporate like Sasori


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm joking of course


*Spoiler*: __ 



Evertything is possible with Kishi, though


----------



## jdbzkh (Mar 9, 2011)

Mifune was a bad ass this chap the way he just cut right through that summon was simply


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

> Mifune: he who sticks to his convictions, goes through hardships to cultivate himself will
> become a hero and a legend to be passed down from generation to generation to stay.


itachi disagrees with you there


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Il Void said:


> Yea? What did I miss other then TnJ.



Idk maybe the fact that this is a weaken and old Hanzo

just maybe


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

so according to mifun, a man should not change his convictions........... in that case, sasuke is just sticking to what he believes 

and people change their convections


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

awesome and badass 6 pains and deva panels.
damn i miss pain in the manga.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

Lots of potential in the panels I dare say.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> awesome and badass 6 pains and deva panels.
> damn i miss pain in the manga.



me too. maybe nagato will be like him since he is a killing machine now


----------



## Deadway (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Idk maybe the fact that this is a weaken and old Hanzo
> 
> just maybe



Yea that's why I asked is he actually done for like did kishi kill him off? If not he could make a come back and kill everyone.


----------



## Rowel (Mar 9, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> The chapter looks good. Hanzou's skills have dulled explaining Mifune winning relatively easily. Well, 'winning' might not be the correct word, as I'm unsure if Hanzou's really finished now. It does seem like it. Anyway, it's not like Hanzou is that important. We got to see some of his abilities and powers, so I guess that's enough. I just hope the other Edo Tensei can push the Alliance into a corner for once.
> 
> 
> I wonder if the Fat Edo Tensei will ambush the medic squad who are taking Kankurou away and frees Deidara. Deidara ranked #6 in the poll after all.
> ...



i'm so glad people can see that. this whole tensei thing makes the zombies weaker than they were...in zabuza's case its like wtf!? cuz he got stronger!! lols even able to keep up with a post time skip kakashi..smh
hopefully kishi doesnt drag the zabuza fight any longer cuz that would tarnish kakashi's name...

the other thing i wanted to know is Were the samurais able to cut/split kimi's bones with the lightning powered swords? because that part of the fight was too blurry to me


----------



## ashher (Mar 9, 2011)

I think i understand the hypes surrounding hanzo better now. Here is the possible scenario: Hanzo's win against 3 sanins came with the use of the gas. They were supposed to die, but tsunade managed to make an antidote, or came up with some other treatment then and there. Of course the effect still made the 3 really weak (remember how weak jiraya was after tsunade's trick). Still they managed to hold their own against hanzo, hence the high praise they earned from him. Then the jiraya comment on how he couldn't believe anyone alone could take hanzo. That's gotta be because of hanzo's cowardly way of fighting from behind the skirts of his soldiers. Reaching him itself must have taken a lot of effort for one person (in the sanin flashback, only hanzo stood on the enemy side, so the 3 must had to take on the whole army before reaching him). So jiraya rightly deduced that pain must have some WMD level crazy jutsu to reach and kill danzo single-handedly.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

mifun could have had badass lines but what he is saying is wrong and has proven in hte manga more than once.

it's a betty  i guess only kakuza, diedara, and sasori ar ehte only characters in this arc with awesome one liners.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 9, 2011)

Il Void said:


> WHAT.THE.FUCK
> ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME? HANZO PULLED A LEE AND WENT TAIJUTSU ONLY AGAINST A SAMURAI WHAT THE SHIT KISHI? Whatever he got his hype, took 6 pains to bring him down. Good enough he is the old generation anyway.
> question.....
> 
> ***Is Hanzo like,dead? Gone? He just get's slashed across but he is an edo tensei?



I read the chinise scans, even tho. I understood nothing of it hanzou was only recuperating from a slash


----------



## G-Man (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Did you even read the spoiler?



Obviously he didn't, otherwise he'd know Mifune just flat out blitzed Hanzou before he could even perform any ninjutsu (which he tried to do)!

That said, that was pretty damn epic of Mifune, but I am still horribly disappointed.  While I don't think Hanzou is done just yet (unless Mifune telling him why he died like a punk counts as the TnJ needed to help his spirit pass on), I seriously doubt he's going to show us anything else impressive unless the next chapter starts with Hanzou telling Mifune his words have helped him find his old self and now he will fight seriously (but, hey, a man can dream)!

A legend with massive hype one-chapter'ed for absolutely no real purpose!  And please don't hand me that "its to show how even legends lose their edge when they lose themselves" bushido BS!  I mean Hanzou being WTFstomped has no real purpose in terms of the plot!  You might as well have had him offpaneled!  Anyone with an ounce of sense knows the Edo's were brought back as they were at the time of death (hence Chiyo being an old hag), and as such any who died old might have lost the strength they had in their youth.  We all know some of them don't want to fight and that lack of motivation is making them half-ass things so the good guys can win.  You might as well have had Hanzou offpaneled or not had him show up at all!

If all the fights are going to go down like this its going to be pathetic!  Honestly, I'm glad I read this manga online for free, cuz' if I had to pay for it I'd feel like I had been ripped off!  This is not how you write a war in fiction.  If all you are willing to do is kill off nameless grunts who may not even be from the hero's hometown, then you have to do a lot better to sell the impact of war.  As it is, the whole "war is horrible" lesson seems silly.  This war is hardly horrible (as long as you aren't nameless fodder), and if it weren't for the Edo's the Alliance probably wouldn't have taken any casualties at all yet (I have yet to see one of the supposedly powered-up Zetsu clones take down a single Alliance soldier).  As it is, this arc almost glorifies war (you don't feel anything for the opposing side but embarrassment and no one you care about on the 'good guys' side dies)!


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

> i'm so glad people can see that. this whole tensei thing makes the zombies weaker than they were...in zabuza's case its like wtf!? cuz he got stronger!! lols even able to keep up with a post time skip kakashi..smh
> hopefully kishi doesnt drag the zabuza fight any longer cuz that would tarnish kakashi's name...



It has to do with the personality suppression in Zabuza's case. The personality is left intact if Kabuto thinks it will give a psychological advantage, but it's removed if he wants them to be a killing machine - that's why Zabuza cut Kakashi after he impaled Haku this time, whereas before he was effected by Haku's death and slowed considerably down after the impaling.

Hanzou being weaker was primarily his softening/dulling with paranoia/age though, Edo Tensei had nothing to do with it, he was plenty worked up to fight Mifune. Even Pain said "You don't understand why you're losing to me now, you've become pathetic" - which indicated, to me at least, that even Pain thought a sharper/honed Hanzou would have given a much better fight.

Jiraiya's statement is easier to qualify now too because we know not only did Hanzou have a ton of bodyguards, Jiraiya also didn't know Hanzou had lost so much of his game. He was still thinking about Hanzou prime.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 9, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I read the chinise scans, even tho. I understood nothing of it hanzou was only recuperating from a slash



So I guess he isn't done for yet. He can make a comeback.


----------



## G-Man (Mar 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> itachi disagrees with you there



Debateable.  Itachi may have sided with Konoha over his clan, a hard sacrifice to make indeed, but unless each and every last member of the clan save Sasuke was a traitor then he betrayed his convictions by slaughtering the innocent along wth the guilty.  Itachi's final revelation (the crow thing he put in Naruto) may make his actions even worse later on.

That said, its almost guaranteed that if Sasuke is redeemed then Itachi's true story will be told and he will become legend of sorts.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 9, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> White Zetsu was last seen watching over Sasuke so he's most likely there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont worry black zetsu will be the one to fightmei and get melted


----------



## m1cojakle (Mar 9, 2011)

wow! Great! Hanzou gets plot no jutsu'd by a fucking lame ass samurai.  Hanzou didn't even get to use a jutsu.  Who didn't see that commin!?  frigin Kishi acting more like Kubo with every passing week.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 9, 2011)

Il Void said:


> So I guess he isn't done for yet. He can make a comeback.



HE BETTER MAKE A COMEBACK


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2011)

G-Man said:


> Debateable.  Itachi may have sided with Konoha over his clan, a hard sacrifice to make indeed, but unless each and every last member of the clan save Sasuke was a traitor then he betrayed his convictions by slaughtering the innocent along wth the guilty.  Itachi's final revelation (the crow thing he put in Naruto) may make his actions even worse later on.
> 
> That said, its almost guaranteed that if Sasuke is redeemed then Itachi's true story will be told and he will become legend of sorts.



itachi's conviction was to do everything for peace. he proved that. 

same goes for oro. he sticked to his convection but he will be remembered as a villain.

mifun's statement is too general and people change their convictions as they grow up.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> me too. maybe nagato will be like him since he is a killing machine now



unfortunatly i doubt that.he is good now he was redempt by naruto so he wont act wilingly like a killing machine.the only option for that is for kabuto to take complete control over him.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 9, 2011)

Sannin > Hanzo

Hanzo protected by bodyguards couldn't even scratch Pain. Jiraiya alone killed 3 bodies and even before Frog Song he was able to deal some damage to the bodies.

Jiraiya simply underestimated himself given his only memory about Hanzo was when he was beaten as kid.  If Mifune was so fucking great then Jiraiya should know there was someone capable to beat Hanzo. 

Pain > Sannin = or > Mifune > Hanzo = 3 mid/high level jounins.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 9, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Sannin > Hanzo
> 
> Hanzo guarded by bodyguards couldn't even scratch Pain. Jiraiya alone killed 3 bodies and even before Frog Song he was able to deal some damage to the bodies.



Pain openly stated that he could have lost to Hanzo but he was pathetic at that time. So.........shit.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> unfortunatly i doubt that.he is good now he was redempt by naruto so he wont act wilingly like a killing machine.



It's not so impossible: Nagato just needs to know that Naruto -instead of giving peace to the world- is going to kill himself with Sasuke, and:

Nagato: -NARUTO I BELIEVED IN YOU WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Mar 9, 2011)

hanzo better be back the chapter after this 
all this hype kishi gave us better not be for nothing


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

FearTear said:


> It's not so impossible: Nagato just needs to know that Naruto -instead of giving peace to the world- is going to kill himself with Sasuke, and:
> 
> Nagato: -NARUTO I BELIEVED IN YOU WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



he never said he was going to kill himself along with sasuke he said if they fought the likely result would be death for both. no suicide.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 9, 2011)

Il Void said:


> Pain openly stated that he could have lost to Hanzo but he was pathetic at that time. So.........shit.



He didn't "openly" stated that. He was just talking about Hanzo losing his pride and becoming paranoid and coward having protection all the time.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzou was shitting his pants, while Pain apparently killed him effortlessly. "Took 10 years to kill Hanzou'' my ass.

I don't even remember such thing being said in the manga. And if it was, it didn't mean he took 10 years to accomplish it, but only that he did it 10 years later.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

vagnard said:


> He didn't "openly" stated that. He was just talking about Hanzo losing his pride and becoming paranoid and coward having protection all the time.



Even Chiyo and Mifune this isn't the same hanzo

him and Mifune once fought and all he got was a scratch.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Il Void
> Pain openly stated that he *could have lost* to Hanzo but he was pathetic at that time. So.........shit.



He never said that.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol, and people whined about me making a thread named "who will troll who next chapter?"  Hanzou got 1 chapped


----------



## FearTear (Mar 9, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> he never said he was going to kill himself along with sasuke he said if they fought the likely result would be death for both. no suicide.



Oh 

Well that doesn't change the fact that Naruto's priority is "save Sasuke or die trying", which overshadows his promise to lead the entire world to true peace


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2011)

Il Void said:


> Pain openly stated that he could have lost to Hanzo but he was pathetic at that time. So.........shit.



He said that about Jiraya.

Itachi use the transcription seal


----------



## Deadway (Mar 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> He never said that.



"pain Yahiko: And you don't even know why you?re losing to me anymore... Vanish hanzo"

Yeah, he kinda did.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree with Jiraiya>Hanzo

even when he knew Pain beat hanzo he thought he could beat pain  :datJman


----------



## vagnard (Mar 9, 2011)

Il Void said:


> "pain Yahiko: And you don't even know why you’re losing to me anymore... Vanish hanzo"
> 
> Yeah, he kinda did.



No, he didn't. Stop lying. He never said he could have lost against him. 

Pain didn't just defeated Hanzo... he beat the shit out of him. At last Jiraiya managed to kill 3 bodies and even before Frog Song he managed to damage him. 


This is the same Jiraiya who couldn't beat Oro or KN4. Hanzo seems to be far weaker than any current kage given Mifune never received hype on par with them.

This also put into perspective the difference between Pain and other Akatsuki members given Pain never defeated someone who was stronger than "3 sannin at the same time" like many thought at beginning. From this chapter Hanzo hasn't show strength even above Tsunade.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> True, a few among the Edos may have had strong enough feelings about an opponent they would do their best should they face them again. That wouldn't contradict my opinion of them.


I agree with you, but just pointing out that it does not apply to all the Edo Tensei. However, when there body emotions are suppressed I think the gap between the unmotivated Edo Tensei and his living motivated self closes.


> If anything it makes him even more stupid. To even try to attack there, the mission was doomed from the start. He did well, afterall he is an extraordinary shinobi, but only because the kages were unorganized. Had they been able to move in concert, without Danzou's treachery and Zetsu's appearance to distract them Taka would have been easy pickings.


To be fair to him he never planned on attacking the meeting, but was given away by Zetsu. 

Still he marched his way through all those ninjas until exhaustion caused him to collapse. SM Naruto, Itachi and Nagato were supposed to be at the same level as Sasuke. Everything we have seen at the war so far is at a much lower level than Sasuke vs Bee, Naruto vs Pain, Itachi vs Sasuke and even Jiraiya vs Pain.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

Il Void said:


> "pain Yahiko: And you don't even know why you?re losing to me anymore... Vanish hanzo"
> 
> Yeah, he kinda did.



He doesn't know why did Pain come after him.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

wonder if shikamaru and the other will defeat asuma next chapter. should be soon.


----------



## Unknown (Mar 9, 2011)

vagnard said:


> No, he didn't. Stop lying. He never said he could have lost against him.
> 
> Pain didn't just defeated Hanzo... he beat the shit out of him. At last Jiraiya managed to kill 3 bodies and even before Frog Song he managed to damage him.
> 
> ...



I disagree. Hanzou passed 10 years hidded in his castle without training, the Hanzou Pain defeated wasn't anywhere near his prime.
Pain pointed that prime Hanzou would have been able to do something.
Also Mifune was able to fight with prime Hanzou, something the teenage Sannin couldn't do, Mifune is clearly Kage level.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

vagnard said:


> No, he didn't. Stop lying. He never said he could have lost against him.
> 
> Pain didn't just defeated Hanzo... he beat the shit out of him. At last Jiraiya managed to kill 3 bodies and even before Frog Song he managed to damage him.
> 
> ...



Be fair to Hanzou's "true level" though

The best way to understand Hanzou's weakening is to look at Tsunade pretimeskip. When she had become rusty and was having difficulty with Kabuto.

Pain made clear mention that the Hanzou he was killing was considerably duller/rusty/weaker (pick your word) than he had been before.

I keep thinking Star Wars with Darth Vader to Obi-wan, just swap out Pain and Hanzou

"Your powers have grown weak old man"


----------



## Deadway (Mar 9, 2011)

vagnard said:


> No, he didn't. Stop lying. He never said he could have lost against him.
> *First, calm your hormones it's a manga don't cry on me. Second reading comprehension is needed here.*
> Pain didn't just defeated Hanzo... he beat the shit out of him. At last Jiraiya managed to kill 3 bodies and even before Frog Song he managed to damage him.
> *J-man fought 3 bodies then got dropped by 6. All we saw was 6 bodies on his doorstep so you can't use that as an argument.*
> ...


*Even a shitty hanzo that kishi displayed this chapter can still beat Tsunade.*


----------



## Bringer (Mar 9, 2011)

guys good news I found the chapter but its all in a other language but still its the whole chapter

aegon-rokudo


----------



## Ichiurto (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone want to explain to me what the difference is between Ninja and Samurai in the context of this manga and historically?

I mean.. It seems like, in this manga, Samurai are ninjas who can't use Ninjutsu or chakra in anyway outside of running it through their weapons.

Basically, they're looking like some broke down, homeless Ninjas that dropped outta Genin academy.


----------



## takL (Mar 9, 2011)

pain, j man and mifune had/have worked hard to improve themselves since they encountered hanzo. hanzo didn't.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 9, 2011)

takL said:


> pain, j man and mifune had/have worked hard to improve themselves since they encountered hanzo. hanzo didn't.



This this this this this.

This.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

takL said:


> pain, j man and mifune had/have worked hard to improve themselves since they encountered hanzo. hanzo didn't.



yeah this seems to be the case


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzou was exactly as Mifune/Pain described him, he had become a rusty dull sword. He took on all 5 nations and the land of iron and had made a legend of himself and honed himself to an incredible level of skill.

Then as he aged, he became paranoid and reclusive, hid behind his elite guard, and weary of all the wars he'd started or been involved in. It wasn't age, because Mifune had aged as much as Hanzou had, it was inactivity. He no longer took to the frontlines.

Again, look at Tsunade in the pretimeskip and her difficulty in keeping up with an elite jounnin. And Orochimaru actually commented that she was in better condition than he thought she'd be in.

It is frustrating though because just like Sarutobi Prime, we're never gonna get to see Hanzou Prime either.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 9, 2011)

guys the battle is not over go to my link that was a couple post ago its chapter 531 but its raw in japanise or Chinese and in the end hanzo is about to use a jutsu


----------



## Reddan (Mar 9, 2011)

takL said:


> pain, j man and mifune had/have worked hard to improve themselves since they encountered hanzo. hanzo didn't.



I think this is the best response. It is not just that Hanzou declined it is others improved. He was too confident in his position as one of the strongest ninjas in the world and lost the drive to keep on improving consequently other ninjas surpassed him. 

This is a bit like the Kakashi scenario. His laziness and lack of motivation led to people like Gai surpassing him in part 1.


----------



## ashher (Mar 9, 2011)

So pain (=nagato) did inherit the belief of his master that 'guts' or in other words 'conviction' is where the true strength lies. No wonder that he tried to prove desperately that his conviction> naruto's conviction. Also it makes sense now as to why pain considered jiraya to be capable of beating him, had he prep. Its not because of simple power scaling ppl, its because he feared jiraya's 'guts'/'conviction'. (same must be true between itachi and jiraya, but that's off topic)


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

Roxeme 2123 said:


> guys the battle is not over go to my link that was a couple post ago its chapter 531 but its raw in japanise or Chinese and in the end hanzo is about to use a jutsu



we had already seen the raws they where in the spoiler section


----------



## Bringer (Mar 9, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> we had already seen the raws they where in the spoiler section




then how come people be getting mad saying hanzo getting on chaptered and is going down in one hit and didnt pull off a fight?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

Roxeme 2123 said:


> then how come people be getting mad saying hanzo getting on chaptered and is going down in one hit and didnt pull off a fight?



becasue he did not mifune stopped him from using ninjutsu


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2011)

Odlam said:


> Hanzou was exactly as Mifune/Pain described him, he had become a rusty dull sword. He took on all 5 nations and the land of iron and had made a legend of himself and honed himself to an incredible level of skill.
> 
> Then as he aged, he became paranoid and reclusive, hid behind his elite guard, and weary of all the wars he'd started or been involved in. It wasn't age, because Mifune had aged as much as Hanzou had, it was inactivity. He no longer took to the frontlines.
> 
> ...



Why must I run out of rep now of all times?

FUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Anyone want to explain to me what the difference is between Ninja and Samurai in the context of this manga and historically?
> 
> I mean.. It seems like, in this manga, Samurai are ninjas who can't use Ninjutsu or chakra in anyway outside of running it through their weapons.
> 
> Basically, they're looking like some broke down, homeless Ninjas that dropped outta Genin academy.



In this manga, seems like Ninja are Mages, and Samurai are Templars (Dragon Age)...


----------



## Agony (Mar 9, 2011)

don get this wrong people.u guys should read finish the chapter before concluding the sannins>hanzou.after reading the chapter in chinese,it says that hanzou lost to mifune is because he doesnt have faith in anything anymore that's why he lost.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pain was a badass this chapter. The manga hasn't been the same since he died and got converted.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Anyone want to explain to me what the difference is between Ninja and Samurai in the context of this manga and historically?
> 
> I mean.. It seems like, in this manga, Samurai are ninjas who can't use Ninjutsu or chakra in anyway outside of running it through their weapons.
> 
> Basically, they're looking like some broke down, homeless Ninjas that dropped outta Genin academy.



That would explain why the ninja system dominates and has thrived more than that of the samurai. Rikudo Sennin and the art of ninjutsu in general are what gave shinobi an edge as warriors I want to believe.


----------



## CandleGuy (Mar 9, 2011)

Odlam said:


> Hanzou was exactly as Mifune/Pain described him, he had become a rusty dull sword. He took on all 5 nations and the land of iron and had made a legend of himself and honed himself to an incredible level of skill.
> 
> Then as he aged, he became paranoid and reclusive, hid behind his elite guard, and weary of all the wars he'd started or been involved in. It wasn't age, because Mifune had aged as much as Hanzou had, it was inactivity. He no longer took to the frontlines.
> 
> ...



Logic in a sea of knee-jerking. I commend you sir


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> i dont like that.really why kishi keeps diluting the edos powers .


its sucks ass but look who there up against the rookies & fodder if kishi didnt nerf them they would annihilate the entire alliance


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Mar 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> That would explain why the ninja system dominates and has thrived more than that of the samurai. Rikudo Sennin and the art of ninjutsu in general are what gave shinobi an edge as warriors I want to believe.



^ This

very plausible and agood theory my friend


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzou turned into a broken down vagina, apparently. I don't even want to imagine how the 6 Paths obliterated him in the final days. There was no epic-ness, there was just rape. 

In terms of power, it's clear it declined. He lost the motivation to grow stronger/refine skills. Now we have a Haznou prime. 

I appreciate his defeat at Mifune's hands. It highlights Hanzou's prowess(in the sense that he's battled so much he couldn't be arsed to remember Mifune), and showcases Mifune's ideology. It's not a gimmick, Mifune has crucial knowledge to make this defeat possible. 

Excellent chapter.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 9, 2011)

Penance said:


> Nope, it wasn't a fight-dat mofo practically got slaughtered in his sleep...
> 
> 
> 
> Textbook TRUTH...



Yeah, it looked like Hanzo got ambushed while he was asleep or something. He looked like he was in his pajamas and didn't even see who it was that attacked him.



GoDMasteR said:


> Are we really sure that Hanzou is dying ?



I don't see how he could be dying.


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> Logic in a sea of knee-jerking. I commend you sir



It ain't the knees being jerked...


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 9, 2011)

What an awesome chapter.
While there wasn't a big jutsu exhibition, Hanzo and Mifune kicked each others asses.
Young Mifune


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2011)

arednad said:


> I agree with you, but just pointing out that it does not apply to all the Edo Tensei. However, when there body emotions are suppressed I think the gap between the unmotivated Edo Tensei and his living motivated self closes.



They would any trace of hesitation I give you that, however Kabuto called them mindless killing machines or something like that in that state as I recall. They would be good for wanton destruction, but in a fight with multiple opponents that would negate a lot of the experience the shinobi had gained in his lifetime. He wouldn't be able to fight smart, he'd be easy to trick and distract.



> To be fair to him he never planned on attacking the meeting, but was given away by Zetsu.



I give you that, but with as many sensors as there were it was only a matter of time before he was found out. His chakra is hardly inconspicuous.



> Still he marched his way through all those ninjas until exhaustion caused him to collapse. SM Naruto, Itachi and Nagato were supposed to be at the same level as Sasuke. Everything we have seen at the war so far is at a much lower level than Sasuke vs Bee, Naruto vs Pain, Itachi vs Sasuke and even Jiraiya vs Pain.



His partial success doesn't make it any less stupid, does it? 

You can't compare those high level duels with fights on a battlefield. Besides all those you mentioned are far stronger than any of those who have taken the stage in this war so far. Wait for Muu vs Onoki and Gaara vs his father, those fights should be of a higher level, though they'll be a lot more condensed than the fights of the two main charas were.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Yeah, it looked like Hanzo got ambushed while he was asleep or something. He looked like he was in his pajamas and didn't even see who it was that attacked him.



That's not an ambush. Pain merely attacked the place where Hanzou hid 24/7.

Itachi use the transcription seal


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't understand this, how come Hanzou is this weak? He has been praised quiet a lot by Jiraiya and this is all we got to see? This is worse then Sasori's death, atleast Sasori had like 2 chapters...i'm sad


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I don't see how he could be dying.



TNJ
In the last page, Hanzou started crumbling fast.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> I don't understand this, how come Hanzou is this weak? He has been praised quiet a lot by Jiraiya and this is all we got to see? This is worse then Sasori's death, atleast Sasori had like 2 chapters...i'm sad



hanzou was just old and rusty he neglected himself by secluding himself.
its not the same hanzou who beat mifune years ago.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Mar 9, 2011)

why didnt hanzo use ninjusu?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> hanzou was just old and rusty he neglected himself by secluding himself.
> its not the same hanzou who beat mifune years ago.



Yeah but this is Edo Tensei...he shouldn't be able to feel anything. And why can't he use ninjutsu? There has to more to this, surely Kishi doesn't want to end Hanzou in one friggin chapter, because then there's no point of bringing him back.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> TNJ
> In the last page, Hanzou started crumbling fast.



It looks more like he is just regenrating from the slash.


----------



## sadino (Mar 9, 2011)

Badass young Mifune was badass.

Hanzou didn't did shit simply cause Mifune is too beastly for him.Look at how he pwned that salamander...


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> why didnt hanzo use ninjusu?



Is not that he can't, is that Mifune blitzed his rusty ass before he did.


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> I don't understand this, how come Hanzou is this weak? He has been praised quiet a lot by Jiraiya and this is all we got to see? This is worse then Sasori's death, atleast Sasori had like 2 chapters...i'm sad



It's all he could do since Pain was "born"...

Boss level up till then (Sannin declaration, Samurai showdown pt. 1, up until he sold out to the leaf and almost got his ass handed to him by Nagato)



Grαhf said:


> Is not that he can't, is that Mifune blitzed his rusty ass before he did.



A strong samurai's entire body is supposed to match of be faster than hand seals, I would think...


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Is not that he can't, is that Mifune blitzed his rusty ass before he did.



   Sh!!!!t 



That said, Mifune is climbing the ranks in my bad@ss-'o'-meter. 


Gosh, that Kimi panel is just...


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Mar 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Is not that he can't, is that Mifune blitzed his rusty ass before he did.


wow.... thats disappointing


----------



## vagnard (Mar 9, 2011)

Unknown said:


> I disagree. Hanzou passed 10 years hidded in his castle without training, the Hanzou Pain defeated *wasn't anywhere near* his prime.



This was never stated.



Unknown said:


> Pain pointed that prime Hanzou would have been able to do something.



No, he just said he wasn't the man he once respected. He never said something close to "you would be able to beat me"



Unknown said:


> Also Mifune was able to fight with prime Hanzou, something the teenage Sannin couldn't do, Mifune is clearly Kage level.



Prove teenage sannin were even close to kage level. Oro said Sasuke was much stronger than him at the same age. (He was talking about Hebi Sasuke)




Odlam said:


> Be fair to Hanzou's "true level" though
> 
> The best way to understand Hanzou's weakening is to look at Tsunade pretimeskip. When she had become rusty and was having difficulty with Kabuto.
> 
> ...



Pain never directly said Hanzo was much stronger before. He said he wasn't the man he "looked up". It could be just the fact Pain grow much stronger than before (like Sannin) or Hanzo simply became a pathetic man that lived guarded in his tower. 



Il Void said:


> First, calm your hormones it's a manga don't cry on me. Second reading comprehension is needed here.



Reading comprehension = /= making up shit without any basis. 



Il Void said:


> J-man fought 3 bodies then got dropped by 6. All we saw was 6 bodies on his doorstep so you can't use that as an argument.



Uh. Jiraiya fighting against 6 bodies at the same time and without an arm managed to kill Animal Path. He could even escaped if he wanted but he sacrificed himself to deliver the secret of Pain to Konoha. Do you even read the manga?. 




Il Void said:


> Many factors put down Hanzo
> -Chiyo gave them a hint



To Kankuro. 



Il Void said:


> -His salamander was on cooldown



What?



Il Void said:


> He and mifune fought long time ago and hanzo always ended up only gaining a scratch.



Mifune could grow stronger. Did you forget that?. 



Il Void said:


> -He's an edo tensei..



So infinite regeneration plus being younger than Mifune is now a disadvantage? lol



Il Void said:


> Even a shitty hanzo that kishi displayed this chapter can still beat Tsunade..



Lifting Gamabunta's knife >> a rip off of Shizune's attack.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Yeah but this is Edo Tensei...he shouldn't be able to feel anything. And why can't he use ninjutsu? There has to more to this, surely Kishi doesn't want to end Hanzou in one friggin chapter, because then there's no point of bringing him back.



hanzou was too slow in using the handsigns and mifune was too quick. he blitzed him and prevented him from using any jutsu.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 9, 2011)

Inu said:


> Wow, this has to be the biggest troll ever. The guy who soloed Sannin got one chaptered by a fodder like Mifune. I am greatly disappointed.



Mifune is turning out to be a total badass, and Hanzo was holding his own against him... until Mifune cut through his blade. 

It's also explained that Hanzo got lazy over the years and weaker, while Mifune apparently trains religiously. And the Sannin were far weaker in their youth, roughly around pre-Hebi/pre-Taka Sasuke's league (according to Orochimaru). 

Hanzo's also not done yet, a sword slash isn't going to stop him in his current state. This showed off their mutual speed and taijutsu, now hopefully in the next chapter(s) Hanzo uses a couple jutsus to satisfy my curiosity. So far all we really know about him is: master of exploding seals, unrivaled speed in water, summons salamanders, and the salamander can exhale poison and travel underground. It's probably enough for the Colosseum, but I need more! Hanzo wasn't "invincible" just because of those few things.



A.E.G.I.S said:


> That's not an ambush. Pain merely attacked the place where Hanzou hid 24/7.
> 
> Itachi use the transcription seal



Hanzo didn't see Pein before it happened, which means it was an ambush.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2011)

Did anybody think that flashback Mifune looked a lot like Hashirama Senju? At first I thought Hanzo was having a flashback of him fighting the 1st Hokage.

Dat Mifune.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 9, 2011)

i guess hanzo "prime" would have been too haxx for this war so there needed to be an excuse to nerf him... big time!

this is probably one of the biggest nerfs in the manga.

i'm a hanzo fan and i'm not at all dissapointed in what has happened in this chapter (as much as much as i wanted to see hanzo fight in his prime). in fact, it just proves how much of a beast he must have been in his A-game days.


----------



## Orofan (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't tell if Hanzou is being trolled or Mifune is being pimped ...???


----------



## Deadway (Mar 9, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Reading comprehension = /= making up shit without any basis.
> 
> *I'm not making up any shit buddy.*
> 
> ...


*
lol'd. Tsunade has no way to evade the large aoe of the gas and will go numb. When she does, I'd love to see how she can counter hanzo charging her.*


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 9, 2011)

What a way to waste Hanzou's potential like this. Bring him back from the dead and he can't use any ninjutsu...wow. Here I thought we were going to see a nice battle, fucking hate the gimps Kishi places on his own characters. Why couldn't he just place this stupid gimp after the fight, maybe when he's about to kill Mifune or something. 

And how the hell was he able to summon then if his ninjutsu abilities were magically taken away? 

I need to read the damn chapter when it comes out... but this is just stupid. Wasting good characters for no reason. At least old people were still able to fight and show a good performance, this is just retarded.

End rant..off to watch the champiosn league.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Did anybody think that flashback Mifune looked a lot like Hashirama Senju? At first I thought Hanzo was having a flashback of him fighting the 1st Hokage.
> 
> Dat Mifune.



i thought so too at first sight.he resembled hashirama.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 9, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> It's also explained that Hanzo got lazy over the years and weaker, while Mifune apparently trains religiously. *And the Sannin were far weaker in their youth, roughly around pre-Hebi/pre-Taka Sasuke's league (according to Orochimaru)*.



In fact they were way weaker than Pre-Hebi Sasuke. Orochimaru stated he was WAY WEAKER than Sasuke at his same age. 

So the guys Hanzo defeated at best were pre-timeskip Kakashi's level. The same guy who was shitting in his pants by the mere thought of facing Oro. 

In my opinion Sannin surpassed Hanzo by far. Jiraiya without an arm did much better against the six paths than Hanzo displayed here.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Did anybody think that flashback Mifune looked a lot like Hashirama Senju? At first I thought Hanzo was having a flashback of him fighting the 1st Hokage.
> 
> Dat Mifune.



I did at first too. 



Jizznificent said:


> i guess hanzo "prime" would have been too  haxx for this war so there needed to be an excuse to nerf him... big  time!
> 
> this is probably one of the biggest nerfs in the manga.
> 
> i'm a hanzo fan and i'm not at all dissapointed in what has happened in  this chapter (as much as much as i wanted to see hanzo fight in his  prime). in fact, it just proves how much of a beast he must have been in  his A-game days.



Hanzo prime would had been too hax, and I wasn't expecting to see him. I  already had my mind made up that he was too old, like Hiruzen was. Infact, look at how thin Hanzo looked when Pein attacked him, and how beefy he looked when he was younger fighting Mifune.

I'm not disappointed either. He has a reason to be nerfed, and even  though Mifune's turning out to be a major badass, Hanzo was able to hold  his own (until his sickle was sliced off). I will however be  disappointed if we don't see a couple jutsus from him. I also want to know why his eyes look like that.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> It looks more like he is just regenrating from the slash.



Clearly not.


It's exactly the same thing that happened to Shin :
Itachi use the transcription seal

Next chapter, all what will be left of him will be a little paper heap like Shin
Itachi use the transcription seal


It's not like Hanzou has anything left anyways.
He lost his salamander, he lost his scythe and as this chapter proved, he is too slow to perform handseals in front of Mifune.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 9, 2011)

This war is a joke, period.

There's no way i can take the villains side seriously when kishimoto foderizes them in one/two chapters.

Seriously, just bring sasuke vs naruto and end this shithole of a manga.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Hanzo didn't see Pein before it happened, which means it was an ambush.



That was not a ambush / surprise attack. Pain merely stormed Hanzou's hideout. Jeez.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Clearly not.
> 
> 
> It's exactly the same thing that happened to Shin :
> ...






last three panels of Hanzou show how he regenerates, and the last one shows there is no debris around him anymore like the first panel.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Did anybody think that flashback Mifune looked a lot like Hashirama Senju? At first I thought Hanzo was having a flashback of him fighting the 1st Hokage.
> 
> Dat Mifune.



Actually yah. That's exactly what I thought, I was questioning what it was about. 

So I guess Mifune and Hanzou knew each other personally before, sure seemed like last chapter it was Mifune's first time seeing Hanzou, odd.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> That was not a ambush / surprise attack. Pain merely stormed Hanzou's hideout. Jeez.



He stormed Hanzo's hideout... with a surprise attack. Hanzo wasn't in his gear or even see the face of his attacker. That was an ambush.


----------



## sadino (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Clearly not.
> 
> 
> It's exactly the same thing that happened to Shin :
> ...



Actually he's almost done,Hanzo is in a similar situation to Haku when Zabuza slashed him in two,he's still regenerating his body so he can move again.The Alliance guys just need to seal or lock him before he regens.So,Hanzo is pretty much screwed now.Like some guy said,Fatso,Kimimaro and Chiyo will release Deidara and shit's gonna happen.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> last three panels of Hanzou show how he regenerates, and the last one shows there is no debris around him anymore like the first panel.



Jeez ... Last panel is Mifune and the last panel showing Hanzou's face show debris and the biggest crack ever seen on Hanzou's face. A crack that isn't a scar by the way ...


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 9, 2011)

WTF, Hanzou? All the hype. All the speculation, and he gets beaten by Mifune??????? I think I'm about done with this war BS, if supposedly more powerful edo's are being trolled by Samurai of all people.

Nagato/Pain murdering Hanzou in his pajamis, was the saving grace of this chapter. That picture that showed the original 6 path of pain was like .

I don't understand though. If Pain knew of Danzou why didn't he ever bother to go after him as well? The manga stated that Pain went after anyone who had even remote ties to Hanzou. If God knows fear when he sees it.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Mar 9, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> What a way to waste Hanzou's potential like this. Bring him back from the dead and he can't use any ninjutsu...wow. Here I thought we were going to see a nice battle, fucking hate the gimps Kishi places on his own characters. Why couldn't he just place this stupid gimp after the fight, maybe when he's about to kill Mifune or something.
> 
> And how the hell was he able to summon then if his ninjutsu abilities were magically taken away?
> 
> ...


yo took the words right out of my mouth man why would you hype a character weave never seen in action and bring him back with almost no power? seriously this war is sad


----------



## ZE (Mar 9, 2011)

vagnard said:


> In fact they were way weaker than Pre-Hebi Sasuke. Orochimaru stated he was WAY WEAKER than Sasuke at his same age.
> 
> So the guys Hanzo defeated at best were pre-timeskip Kakashi's level. The same guy who was shitting in his pants by the mere thought of facing Oro.
> 
> In my opinion Sannin surpassed Hanzo by far. Jiraiya without an arm did much better against the six paths than Hanzo displayed here.



Sasuke was 13 at the time. Can you prove the sannin were 13 when they fought Hanzou? You can't.

Anyway, your simplistic way of looking at this fight is almost as ridiculous as stating Kankuro+Omoi>Sasori and Deidara. 

This chapter just stated that Hanzou tried to conquer the whole ninja world. You think someone weaker than a sannin can conquer the world? Give me a break. Like the manga said, Hanzou was known throughout the world as a legend. In fact, he's one of the few to be described as such.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Jeez ... Last panel is Mifune and the last panel showing Hanzou's face show debris and the biggest crack ever seen on Hanzou's face. A crack that isn't a scar by the way ...



w/e this isn't really important.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

This chapter doesn't show how strong Hanzou was, it shows how far he'd fallen. There's no other way to take it. People thinking they can judge Hanzou's level from this in his glory days are way mistaken.

He was without a doubt high-kage level in his prime, he took on all 5 countries and the land of Iron at one point. You don't do that if you aren't boss.

Mifune commented on how Hanzou was a dull sword now, and Pain pointed out that Hanzou's performance was poor as well. He'd built a legendary name, and his skills declined while the "invincible" title still carried on in people's minds.

But look at old Sarutobi. "God of all Shinobi" anyone? Time and tide and all that.


----------



## Sorin (Mar 9, 2011)

Even though i'm frustrated that hanzou didn't get to show his true power, i rather like his fighting style with that weapon(dk the name).

It reminds me of hidan and his scythe.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> yo took the words right out of my mouth man why would you hype a character weave never seen in action and bring him back with almost no power? seriously this war is sad



seems like its almost the same that happened with kinkaku and ginkaku.characters that we heared of but never saw them fight.
at least with itachi and nagato we have actual fights that show their relative power even if not most of it.i think the other kages will suffer the same fate,they will fight the current kages and be surpassed by them.and also the jins.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> What a way to waste Hanzou's potential like this. Bring him back from the dead and he can't use any ninjutsu...wow. Here I thought we were going to see a nice battle, fucking hate the gimps Kishi places on his own characters. Why couldn't he just place this stupid gimp after the fight, maybe when he's about to kill Mifune or something.
> 
> And how the hell was he able to summon then if his ninjutsu abilities were magically taken away?
> 
> ...



his ninjutsu was not taken away mifune was just to fast for hanzou and prevented bim from using ninjutsu. you can see him making hand signs but mifune stopped him.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 9, 2011)

Everyone should have expected there to be complaining about this chapter. And hell, Hanzo isn't finished yet, he's already starting to regenerate on the last page. He beat the YOUNG SANNIN, before they had became legends and got their upgrades. Its like everyone hyping up someone for beating 13 year old Naruto. 

Hanzo's paranoia made him train less, so his skills weakened over the years. Mifune trained religiously keeping his body in its prime longer.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Odlam said:


> This chapter doesn't show how strong Hanzou was, it shows how far he'd fallen. There's no other way to take it. People thinking they can judge Hanzou's level from this in his glory days are way mistaken.
> 
> He was without a doubt high-kage level in his prime, he took on all 5 countries and the land of Iron at one point. You don't do that if you aren't boss.
> 
> ...



This. What's so hard to freaking understand


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 9, 2011)

vagnard said:


> This is the same Jiraiya who couldn't beat Oro or KN4. Hanzo seems to be far weaker than any current kage given Mifune never received hype on par with them.
> 
> This also put into perspective the difference between Pain and other Akatsuki members given Pain never defeated someone who was stronger than "3 sannin at the same time" like many thought at beginning. From this chapter Hanzo hasn't show strength even above Tsunade.



Jiraiya did beat KN4, and in Base Mode since Fukasaku and Shima didn't know anything about Naruto. For Orochimaru, Jiraiya likely wasn't fighting to kill, and probably didn't use Sage Mode then either (if he had it). 

That's true. The Hanzo Pein beat was much weaker. 



Unknown said:


> I disagree. Hanzou passed 10 years hidded in his  castle without training, the Hanzou Pain defeated wasn't anywhere near  his prime.
> Pain pointed that prime Hanzou would have been able to do something.
> Also Mifune was able to fight with prime Hanzou, something the teenage Sannin couldn't do, Mifune is clearly Kage level.



That's an interesting observation. Mifune fought Hanzo prime and lived.  Jeez, now I wanna know how that fight worked out. Did Hanzo spare his  life too? Did they draw? Did one of them lose but manage to get away?



Odlam said:


> This chapter doesn't show how strong Hanzou was,  it shows how far he'd fallen. There's no other way to take it. People  thinking they can judge Hanzou's level from this in his glory days are  way mistaken.
> 
> He was without a doubt high-kage level in his prime, he took on all 5  countries and the land of Iron at one point. You don't do that if you  aren't boss.
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> This. What's so hard to freaking understand


People want some ROLFSTOMPS of the good guys I guess. 

And how many times does it have to be said that the Allies aren't having an easy time at all?



UltimateDeadpool said:


> That's an interesting observation. Mifune fought Hanzo prime and lived.  Jeez, now I wanna know how that fight worked out. Did Hanzo spare his  life too? Did they draw? Did one of them lose but manage to get away?


Possibly a draw or reinforcements arrived. Mifune did give Hanzo Prime that scar on his face.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

It all depends - if Hanzou fades away now, the anger will be great

If it's just explained that Hanzou's slower/soft with inactivity, so he loses in CQC, but still can go on to display poweful jutsus, all will be well because we'll know he still had those powerful jutsus when he was alive, and much better reflexes.

We've firmly established he's lost alot of steps in reflexes/speed, but an Edo body should make up for those things IFFFFF the fight keeps going. But if it stops here it's going to be generally disappointing. He clearly has much more to him, and not being able to see a single ninjutsu of his would be a let down.

I'm more or less fine with the fight, the reasons are good ones for it, but he does need to bust out a few ninjutsu. It doesn't help the plot, but I want to see it anyways. Just a few suitons or something please.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 9, 2011)

MifuneXHashirama Senju FC: Chopping the morning wood.

Let thy will be done


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

Odlam said:


> It all depends - if Hanzou fades away now, the anger will be great
> 
> If it's just explained that Hanzou's slower/soft with inactivity, so he loses in CQC, but still can go on to display poweful jutsus, all will be well because we'll know he still had those powerful jutsus when he was alive, and much better reflexes.
> 
> ...





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Odlam again



Good posts one after another, someone rep this man.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> That's an interesting observation. Mifune fought Hanzo prime and lived.  Jeez, now I wanna know how that fight worked out. Did Hanzo spare his  life too? Did they draw? Did one of them lose but manage to get away?
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.



hanzou said he was surprised mifune survived he is the translation by takl "Hanzo: was that so...youre that samurai...unexpectedly still alive. then, this time ill erase you for real."

looks like he did not even remember mifune was the samurai he fought


----------



## Orofan (Mar 9, 2011)

So Pain beat a gimped Hanzou as well? Which takes away some of his juice. Guess it doesn't matter much anymore since he's dead. But still.


----------



## ZE (Mar 9, 2011)

Odlam said:


> It all depends - if Hanzou fades away now, the anger will be great



I don't think it will change much because we get an idea of why Hanzou was such a legend. He tried to conquer the ninja world when he was at his best. To do that you have to be very strong and whiling to fight anyone and survive tough battles.... his first fight against Mifume was just one of those battles.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

I hate the fact that Hanzou was wasted like that. We could get a much better fight. Still, he's no Deidara so I feel better with his defeat. He's not very good at Taijutsu in his current state, but his Ninjutsu should be as good as ever.

I guess we can't expect good fights in this war from characters that aren't Naruto and Sasuke... Kishi was rushed to end Kakuzu and Hidan's arc (why is beyond me, there's no deadline or anything), so no wonder that he just won't show better fights here.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 9, 2011)

Odlam said:


> It all depends - if Hanzou fades away now, the anger will be great
> 
> If it's just explained that Hanzou's slower/soft with inactivity, so he loses in CQC, but still can go on to display poweful jutsus, all will be well because we'll know he still had those powerful jutsus when he was alive, and much better reflexes.
> 
> ...



Agreed!!! Hanzo needs to bust out a few jutsus in the next chapter. I'm not expecting an exhibition, just something to wet my whistle! He lost the close range battle, now it's time to fall back and fight from a distance. 

If he gets TnJ'd now, all we'll know of Hanzo is that he's has an exploding seals trap, is blindingly fast in water, and has poisonous salamanders. He'll remain a huge mystery. 



~Ageha~ said:


> hanzou said he was surprised mifune survived he  is the translation by takl "Hanzo: was that so...youre that  samurai...unexpectedly still alive. then, this time ill erase you for  real."
> 
> looks like he did not even remember mifune was the samurai he fought



Ahh, ok. So Hanzo must had thought he killed him.


----------



## Cyclonic (Mar 9, 2011)

why is everyon saying hanzo was gimped?    from what I gathered he was just surpassed and never improved.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I hate the fact that Hanzou was wasted like that. We could get a much better fight. Still, he's no Deidara so I feel better with his defeat. He's not very good at Taijutsu in his current state, but his Ninjutsu should be as good as ever.


Kabuto should be listening to Mifune and Hanzō's discussion and planning to erase Hanzō's personality, basically giving him renewed conviction.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I hate the fact that Hanzou was wasted like that. We could get a much better fight. Still, he's no Deidara so I feel better with his defeat. He's not very good at Taijutsu in his current state, but his Ninjutsu should be as good as ever.
> 
> I guess we can't expect good fights in this war from characters that aren't Naruto and Sasuke... Kishi was rushed to end Kakuzu and Hidan's arc (why is beyond me, there's no deadline or anything), so no wonder that he just won't show better fights here.


Hanzo is living up to the reputation. Remember, he one-shotted all of Kankuro's team. Mifune is just better at CQC than Hanzo since he kept on training while Hanzo let himself get weaker due to his paranoia.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Even before this chapter we knew that Hanzou is weaker then the Naruto who fought Pain,since Pain said that Naruto is the one who gave him most trouble. So we have a prety good idea how strong Hanzou was  Id say at his best he was around part1 Kakashi level.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Agreed!!! Hanzo needs to bust out a few jutsus in the next chapter. I'm not expecting an exhibition, just something to wet my whistle! He lost the close range battle, now it's time to fall back and fight from a distance.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, ok. So Hanzo must had thought he killed him.



look at takl trans.it seems that trying to use jutsus against mifune is useless because of his samurai sword tech. he wont let him use his hands.
it seems hanzou abbility with his weapon wained.he who in the past defeated mifune with his combo weapon moves couldnt do it again.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hanzo is living up to the reputation. Remember, he one-shotted all of Kankuro's team. Mifune is just better at CQC than Hanzo since he kept on training while Hanzo let himself get weaker due to his paranoia.


Defeating Kankuro and his fodder team is not such a great feat for someone like him 
And I know why he became weaker. That's why I feel better about his defeat, atleast he had a normal explanation unlike Deidara. It's just that Kishi could easily made the fight much better if he wanted to.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Even before this chapter we knew that Hanzou is weaker then the Naruto who fought Pain,since Pain said that Naruto is the one who gave him most trouble. So we have a prety good idea how strong Hanzou was  Id say at his best he was around part1 Kakashi level.



Hanzo was in his pj's


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 9, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Hanzo prime would had been too hax, and I wasn't expecting to see him. I  already had my mind made up that he was too old, like Hiruzen was. Infact, look at how thin Hanzo looked when Pein attacked him, and how beefy he looked when he was younger fighting Mifune.
> 
> I'm not disappointed either. He has a reason to be nerfed, and even  though Mifune's turning out to be a major badass, Hanzo was able to hold  his own (until his sickle was sliced off). I will however be  disappointed if we don't see a couple jutsus from him. I also want to know why his eyes look like that.


i wasn't expecting to see "him" as well. for one, hanzo's roll in the story isn't major so i'm not expecting kishi to focus on him that much.

second of all, the way kishi hyped hanzo, he would need to give hanzo a whole arc or so to justify the amount of hype he gave him. so far, the fights in this war only last about 2-5 chapters. there's no way kishi could justify hanzo's hype in only 2-5 chapter. hence why i decided to keep my expectations low. 

thankfully, kishi also played it smart by giving an excuse for hanzo's lack of performance in this fight, to compensate for the fact that he can't possibly show the hanzo that we were expecting (in only 2-5 chapter).  

however, i do hope that this isn't the end for hanzo and that he gives mifune (his division, and the ambush squad) some more trouble and displays a few more powerful jutsus before being taken out.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 9, 2011)

Erm.. All I read is that Hanzou didn't improve anymore. He lacked the conviction Mifune has. So where exactly is it stated/implied Hanzou's gotten worse? Did I miss anything?


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 9, 2011)

Odlam said:


> This chapter doesn't show how strong Hanzou was, it shows how far he'd fallen. There's no other way to take it. People thinking they can judge Hanzou's level from this in his glory days are way mistaken.
> 
> He was without a doubt high-kage level in his prime, he took on all 5 countries and the land of Iron at one point. You don't do that if you aren't boss.
> 
> ...



I think Kishi is a bit inconsequent though

When Danzou was fighting those assasins on his way to the Kage meeting, he effortlessly raped them and later pushed Sasuke to his limits, despite the fact that he said he was out of practice and hadn't fought anyone for a good while.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

Il Void said:


> Hanzo was in his pj's



i dont think it matters.hanzou himself asked pain how can he have so much power.that is hanzou own opinion.
anyway the point of it was to show hanzou own degregation,him bringing himself to this pitifull state that pain himself called upon.


----------



## Sagitta (Mar 9, 2011)

I predict Hanzou actually goes to fight Naruto and beat him. Durp.

Danzou has a way with his sword


----------



## Deadway (Mar 9, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> I think Kishi is a bit inconsequent though
> 
> When Danzou was fighting those assasins on his way to the Kage meeting, he effortlessly raped them and later pushed Sasuke to his limits, despite the fact that he said he was out of practice and hadn't fought anyone for a good while.



This man brings up a good point...Although Danzo is more plot related then Hanzo.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> look at takl trans.it seems that trying to use jutsus against mifune is useless because of his samurai sword tech. he wont let him use his hands.
> it seems hanzou abbility with his weapon wained.he who in the past defeated mifune with his combo weapon moves couldnt do it again.


yeah, not only that but mifune also honed his own skills.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> I think Kishi is a bit inconsequent though
> 
> When Danzou was fighting those assasins on his way to the Kage meeting, he effortlessly raped them and later pushed Sasuke to his limits, despite the fact that he said he was out of practice and hadn't fought anyone for a good while.


Yes, but you can't compare it to Hanzou who didn't fight for around 25 years (the same for Tsunade, but in Orochimaru's eyes she turned out to be better than he expected her to be). Of course, I'm just taking a guess here and it could be less, but that's around the time he fought the Sannin, so...


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Even before this chapter we knew that Hanzou is weaker then the Naruto who fought Pain,since Pain said that Naruto is the one who gave him most trouble. So we have a prety good idea how strong Hanzou was  Id say at his best he was around part1 Kakashi level.


right because part 1 kakashi could take on the ninja world and attempt to conquer the great nations


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Jin-E
> I think Kishi is a bit inconsequent though
> 
> When Danzou was fighting those assasins on his way to the Kage meeting, he effortlessly raped them and later pushed Sasuke to his limits, despite the fact that he said he was out of practice and hadn't fought anyone for a good while.



Well the assassins were just fodder, Hanzou would have just smoked them even in his pitiful state and it'd be the same result

And Danzou had countered his age with Senju DNA, a dozen Uchiha eyes, and Izanagi. Sasuke technically killed him like a dozen times. I'd like to think the younger Danzou wouldn't have needed Izanagi to last more than 5 seconds against Sasuke if he really was Sarutobi's rival.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I hate the fact that Hanzou was wasted like that. We could get a much better fight. Still, he's no Deidara so I feel better with his defeat. He's not very good at Taijutsu in his current state, but his Ninjutsu should be as good as ever.
> 
> I guess we can't expect good fights in this war from characters that aren't Naruto and Sasuke... Kishi was rushed to end Kakuzu and Hidan's arc (why is beyond me, there's no deadline or anything), so no wonder that he just won't show better fights here.



his arms will grow back. he's an edo, and he's evil. he'll show more techniques next week. stop dissing kishi before the fights over.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

though i would like to see hanzou using ninjutsu it seems he might fall victim to TNJ.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 9, 2011)

The only good thing about this whole war was the haku and zabuza bit, giving some problems to the alliance forces. The idiot brothers, deidara anda sasori, hanzou, all those were fodderized.


This war not only sucks for the lack of emotion and will of the bad side, it also sucks that it's just an excuse for kishi to give some time panel to the rookies and other fodders.


At this point, i won't be surprised if kabuto gets down after a chapter and a half against tentei and tonton.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 9, 2011)

So this is why Hanzo and Danzo were allied? Since both of them planned to unite all five nations, were they planning a co-rule?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

crystalblade13 said:


> his arms will grow back. he's an edo, and he's evil. he'll show more techniques next week. stop dissing kishi before the fights over.


The fight went the same way Kankuro vs Sasori went. Both Mifune and Kankuro talked about Hanzou/Sasori life or whatever and the first scene of the next chapter was Sasori disappearing. Hanzou's done for.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 9, 2011)

> though i would like to see hanzou using ninjutsu it seems he might fall victim to TNJ.



Yah, this is my fear. I'm perfectly fine with this fight up to this point - but I'm in great anticipation to see does Hanzou just dissolve away now, or does he get to break out a new ninjutsu first.

The strength of his ninjutsu shouldn't be effected no matter how slow or rusty he's gotten. Deidara could be a fat 400 lb. slob, but C4 would still be C4. Same applies to Hanzou, we've established he's rusty and off of his game like Tsunade was in the pretimeskip, but the jutsus are still there, and he needs to break them out.

He almost has to succumb to TnJ though, because Mifune really has no way to finish him off otherwise. I just want the battle to keep going, and you know what? I want Mifune to show more too. He's looking boss but I'm still not entirely sure what "the best samurai" is capable of - he hasn't really shown anything Hebi Sasuke couldn't have done with shunshin and his kusanagi.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> Shikaku was right, legend of the past is always overrated.


No there not thats just kishi's excuse to make them beatable by his undeveloped line of side characters


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 9, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> So this is why Hanzo and Danzo were allied? Since both of them planned to unite all five nations, were they planning a co-rule?




Funny how both got treated like shit by Kishi, especially Danzou who had tons of potencial for this story.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> Shikaku was right, legend of the past is always overrated.



i dont think thats the massage in this chapter.hanzou was as strong as he was said to be.mifune even praised him as such.the point was to show how loosing one conviction and ways(as hanzou had) can result in losing onself and one own power.


----------



## geminis (Mar 9, 2011)

why are ya shitting on Hanzou now? The man is still a beast...it's just that Mifune is that badass.

ever since I saw him I knew he wasn't a push-over just like Danzou/Itachi.

They seem like real Samurai/Shinobi.

Mifune didn't even embue his blade with chakra he straight raw dicked Hanzou with no lube.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 9, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Erm.. All I read is that Hanzou didn't improve anymore. He lacked the conviction Mifune has. So where exactly is it stated/implied Hanzou's gotten worse? Did I miss anything?



If you don't use your muscles, you lose them. You can't get ripped and decide to stop working out. 

It was also implied that Hanzo has gotten worse because of both Mifune's and Pein's comments. Pein said that "You don't even know why you're losing to me anymore." and Mifune used a sword metaphor to call Hanzo dull and rusty since he didn't keep himself sharp with training.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2011)

So hanzou forgot to lvl up ?


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2011)

Hanzou was unfortunately nerfed; there is probably no way we would have been satisfied with his powers anyway.

Oh well.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> Shikaku was right, legend of the past is always overrated.



Not always.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> Shikaku was right, legend of the past is always overrated.



unless it is minato their talking about


----------



## Hexa (Mar 9, 2011)

Mifune's comment that Hanzou's sword has weathered with age while his is still honed by his convictions, other than clearly being a phallic reference, sort of means that Hanzou has became worse.  I'd actually say it's not so clear from the text that Mifune became better--though I'd say he did.  He's just explaining that his blade is "still sharp" while Hanzou's has become rusted and blunt.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

Hexa said:


> *Mifune's comment that Hanzou's sword has weathered with age while his is still honed by his convictions, other than clearly being a phallic reference*, sort of means that Hanzou has became worse.  I'd actually say it's not so clear from the text that Mifune became better--though I'd say he did.  He's just explaining that his blade is "still sharp" while Hanzou's has become rusted and blunt.


And Mifune didn't even need viagra.

Jesus, what a boss


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 9, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> If you don't use your muscles, you lose them. You can't get ripped and decide to stop working out.
> 
> It was also implied that Hanzo has gotten worse because of both Mifune's and Pein's comments. Pein said that "You don't even know why you're losing." and Mifune used a sword metaphor to call Hanzo dull and rusty since he didn't keep himself sharp with training.


It seems Hanzou didn't improve. From what I gather it is Hanzou's conviction, that is lacking. It is because of this mind set he's not as fearsome as he used to be. So yeah, I guess I do see Hanzou's worse now. 

Curse you, Kishi! Why always nerf the bad guys?


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> And Mifune didn't even need viagra.
> 
> Jesus, what a boss



Juss sayin'...


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2011)

I actually think Hanzou was very impressive given the conditions of the match. Hanzou effortlessly took out an entire Division with his Salamander's poison, it just to bad for him that the Samurai had previous knowledge of Hanzou's abilities and were totally prepared for that. Than the Salmander needed time to recharge his ability and Mifune forced Hanzou into a CQC battle and Hanzou put up a dam good fight against some one who is probably one of the best CQC/Kenjutsu users in the entire manga, than ultimately in their final attacks Hanzou was defeated because he was weaker than when he was in his Prime, while Mifune had become stronger. 

The only problem here would be if Hanzou losses to TNJ, but if he doesn't and gets back up next chapter and uses a few more impressive Jutsu he could still validate his hype.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 9, 2011)

ZE said:


> Sasuke was 13 at the time. Can you prove the sannin were 13 when they fought Hanzou? You can't.



Uh. Sasuke was 16 years old when Oro said that. It was post-timeskip.



ZE said:


> Anyway, your simplistic way of looking at this fight is almost as ridiculous as stating Kankuro+Omoi>Sasori and Deidara.



How it's the same. Your comparison is ridiculous. Hanzo didn't lacked his main arsenal last time I checked and Mifune`s level wasn't set on stone like Kankuro. 



ZE said:


> This chapter just stated that Hanzou tried to conquer the whole ninja world. You think someone weaker than a sannin can conquer the world? Give me a break. Like the manga said, Hanzou was known throughout the world as a legend. In fact, he's one of the few to be described as such.



Hanzo was the freaking leader of a village. It's so hard to understand that?. It wouldn't be Hanzo alone against the whole fucking world. Why do you think he was making alliance with Danzo in first place?.


----------



## geminis (Mar 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I actually think Hanzou was very impressive given the conditions of the match. Hanzou effortlessly took out an entire Division with his Salamander's poison, it just to bad for him that the Samurai had previous knowledge of Hanzou's abilities and were totally prepared for that. Than the Salmander needed time to recharge his ability and Mifune forced Hanzou into a CQC battle and Hanzou put up a dam good fight against some one who is probably one of the best CQC/Kenjutsu users in the entire manga, than ultimately in their final attacks Hanzou was defeated because he was weaker than when he was in his Prime, while Mifune had become stronger.
> 
> The only problem here would be if Hanzou losses to TNJ, but if he doesn't and gets back up next chapter and uses a few more impressive Jutsu he could still validate his hype.



I agree, that'll be good to see...since Mifune will bust out some chakra based attacks as well.

Fuck fireballs and magical shit I want to see Mifune gut Hanzou like a karp.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Is the fight over?


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Mar 9, 2011)

Did Hanzou lose the fight or did he just get his ass kicked a bit but the fight still goes on?


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Is the fight over?


I'm wondering the exact same thing. Everyone takes for granted the fight is over when there's no indication of that.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Is the fight over?


There's still a chance that Hanzou will get up and keep fighting, but I doubt it. As I said, it's probably going to be the same as Kankuro vs Sasori. Hanzou will come to some realization at the start of the next chapter and disappear. After all, just like Kankuro talked to Sasori, Mifune did the same with Hanzou.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I actually think Hanzou was very impressive given the conditions of the match. Hanzou effortlessly took out an entire Division with his Salamander's poison, it just to bad for him that the Samurai had previous knowledge of Hanzou's abilities and were totally prepared for that. Than the Salmander needed time to recharge his ability and Mifune forced Hanzou into a CQC battle and Hanzou put up a dam good fight against some one who is probably one of the best CQC/Kenjutsu users in the entire manga, than ultimately in their final attacks Hanzou was defeated because he was weaker than when he was in his Prime, while Mifune had become stronger.
> 
> The only problem here would be if Hanzou losses to TNJ, but if he doesn't and gets back up next chapter and uses a few more impressive Jutsu he could still validate his hype.



the probleme is with kishis decision.obviously hanzou power is in his ninjutsu and a good ex is what he used against nagato with the bomb trap  and the shunshin afterwards with gedou mazou.
hanzou deserves a better ending i agree.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 9, 2011)

I dont see how it's over. Hanzou isn't defeated (sealed/immobilized/disappear), he just lost that round. He can still regenerate. Mifune and Hanzou still have more to show. Too bad the Salamander was taking out in 1 blow? Wouldve loved to see it breathe/shoot fire.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Sadly Edo Hanzou forgot he can use basic ninjutsu the same way Deidara forgot he can spam C0


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Mifune isn't impressing me really.  He got chiyo to spill beans on Hanzou, and hanzou's rusty.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol @ Hanzo thank god i wasn't expecting anything.


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)

> Sadly Edo Hanzou forgot he can use basic ninjutsu the same way Deidara forgot he can spam C0


Well this isnt a PIS but more likely a plot device to show a parallel between their fight in Hanzous "prime" and now.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 9, 2011)

The more I think about it, Hanzo is basically Danzo's opposite as far as how their lives went:

Danzo - hid anonymously in the shadows for 70 years, then came into the spotlight as Hokage and almost directly after got killed by Akatsuki while on the run from the Ninja Alliance in samurai country.

Hanzo - legendary enemy of the five ninja nations, samurai, and Akatsuki, who became a paranoid recluse later in life and was unceremoniously offed in his room.


----------



## DiScO (Mar 9, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Sadly Edo Hanzou forgot he can use basic ninjutsu the same way Deidara forgot he can spam C0



 Sadly this war isn´t really about real fighting but about talking


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 9, 2011)

FreeCow said:


> *Sasuke confirmed to be weaker than TenTen when he looses his hatred.
> *
> Inappropriate stat allocation.
> 
> He focused too much on poison skills and neglected his tanking.



LMFAO.  Just imagine, TenTen would've been ruling the shinobi world if she didn't lack hatred.  



Edward Newgate said:


> And Mifune didn't even need viagra.
> 
> Jesus, what a boss



Boss indeed.  

Take note of two things you guys, when Hanzou fought the Sannin, Hanzou was most likely at his prime while the Sannin were just starting out, not even close to their peak.  Orochimaru was without WhiteSnake/Kinjutsu, Jiraiya was without Hermit Mode, and Tsunade was without genesis rebirth seal.  

Fast forward 11-12 years later, (3 years of Jiraiya's training + 8 years till the Rain Trio were all 18) Hanzou then teamed up with Danzou in order to remove the threat of Akatsuki.  The fact that he couldn't do it alone showed that he wasn't at his full strength at that time, that's why he had to rely on betrayal/strategy in order to win.  He would've been decimated by Nagato had yahiko not died due to konan being kidnapped.  

It was prolly another couple of years when Pain went and killed him.  During those years, Hanzou would've eased up on his training thinking that the greatest threat to his power, Akatsuki, was dealt with.  Edo Tensei summons the soul at the age of which the person died, and the condition of their body at that time.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

So who else do you guys think is going to get the Hanzo treatment ? Me personally i think the Kage group is next especially Gaara's dad, i shudder to think what going to happen to him Lmao.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 9, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Sadly Edo Hanzou forgot he can use basic ninjutsu the same way Deidara forgot he can spam C0


Mifune slashed at him before he could even make one seal. Ninjutsu isn't an option.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2011)

vered said:


> the probleme is with kishis decision.obviously hanzou power is in his ninjutsu and a good ex is what he used against nagato with the bomb trap  and the shunshin afterwards with gedou mazou.
> hanzou deserves a better ending i agree.


We don't know what Hanzou's power is in. To me it looks like Hanzou's power comes from his CQC skills and his Salamander Summon. His Salmander Summon was rendered useless in his fight against Mifune because of the Samurai's masks, antidotes, and the Salmander having to recharge its ability and ultimately Mifune's CQC proved superior because he had been training constantly for years, while Hanzou had actually become weaker since his Prime.

At least thats the way it seems from what's been shown so far. If Hanzou busts out a couple of powerful Ninjutsu next chapter, than obviously things may change.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Mar 9, 2011)

Folks should prepare themselves when Nagato and Itachi get taken out by what seems to be inferior ninjas.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 9, 2011)

You think he'd catch up to be able to spam.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Waiting for Itachi


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Tsunade defeats Itachi. Hard to think of a bigger possible shitstorm in this war.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 9, 2011)

The only Edo that Tsunade should fight is Dan.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> The only Edo that Tsunade should fight is Dan.




Hell no.  She needs a real opponent.  Dan wasnt that weak (31 or so in DB), but c'mon.. Oro fought KN4 + sarutobi.. Jiraiya fought Pain.. Tsunade fought DAN.  Nah.......One of the past kage's or jinchuuriki's seems a more believable win for her though.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> The only Edo that Tsunade should fight is Dan.



The chances of that happening is 5% atm.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 9, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Tsunade defeats Itachi. Hard to think of a bigger possible shitstorm in this war.



This  The shitstorm and butthurtness will be epic


----------



## sadino (Mar 9, 2011)

To me it seems that Hanzo power relied basely on deception.He's not that much a front line fighter, so he has his entire array of skills to put his opponents in lose-lose situations.

"Hey i got a hostage,if u come here and rescue him/her i have a trap waiting to cripple you for life.kthx"
"Hey dis is ma summon aaaaand...you're poisoned."

Basically he's powerful cause he's a friend.A very good one at that.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nejii vs Nagato, epic fight in the making.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Mar 9, 2011)

sadino said:


> To me it seems that Hanzo power relied basely on deception.He's not that much a front line fighter, so he has his entire array of skills to put his opponents in lose-lose situations.
> 
> "Hey i got a hostage,if u come here and rescue him/her i have a trap waiting to cripple you for life."
> "Hey dis is ma summon aaaaand...you're poisoned."
> ...



hehehe i guess thats the way he rolls


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm expecting a fucking Hanzou Gaiden if Hanzou is gonna go down like this Kishi  Hanzou has had battles with Mifune, 3 Sannin and Pain in the past. We gotta know his damn powers...


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Mar 9, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> I'm expecting a fucking Hanzou Gaiden if Hanzou is gonna go down like this Kishi  Hanzou has had battles with Mifune, 3 Sannin and Pain in the past. We gotta know his damn powers...



hell yeah 

if kishi disappoints me with hanzo, he is gonna get a serious butt whooping


----------



## Deadway (Mar 9, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> hell yeah
> 
> if kishi disappoints me with hanzo, he is gonna get a serious butt whooping



True dat


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 9, 2011)

Hopefully this fight gets ended quickly, I'd like to see the good Edo's.


----------



## ZE (Mar 9, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Uh. Sasuke was 16 years old when Oro said that. It was post-timeskip.


13 years old or not, the sannin look way older than 16 when they fought Hanzou.



> How it's the same. Your comparison is ridiculous. Hanzo didn't lacked his main arsenal last time I checked and Mifune`s level wasn't set on stone like Kankuro.


Hanzou defeated the same Kankuru who along with Omoi defeated Sasori and Deidara. And by the way, Deidara had access to all of his jutsus, including C0. 



> Hanzo was the freaking leader of a village. It's so hard to understand that?. It wouldn't be Hanzo alone against the whole fucking world. Why do you think he was making alliance with Danzo in first place?.



Hanzou is a legend. The same can’t be said about the thousands of men that followed him.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 9, 2011)

Hopefully Kimimaro destroys Mifune and his team.

What's Mifune gonna do when he gets boned?


----------



## Greedy master (Mar 9, 2011)

hanzo is like those athletes who mess with women and alcohol and lose their skills , i dont see anything wrong with him losing , mifune is just awesome , i guess with those lines kishi gives credit to sasuke's hatred as well , sasuke without hatred= fodder anbu lvl.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I actually think Hanzou was very impressive given the conditions of the match. Hanzou effortlessly took out an entire Division with his Salamander's poison, it just to bad for him that the Samurai had previous knowledge of Hanzou's abilities and were totally prepared for that. Than the Salmander needed time to recharge his ability and Mifune forced Hanzou into a CQC battle and Hanzou put up a dam good fight against some one who is probably one of the best CQC/Kenjutsu users in the entire manga, than ultimately in their final attacks Hanzou was defeated because he was weaker than when he was in his Prime, while Mifune had become stronger.
> 
> The only problem here would be if Hanzou losses to TNJ, but if he doesn't and gets back up next chapter and uses a few more impressive Jutsu he could still validate his hype.



Well stated.  Totally Agree. 



vagnard said:


> Uh. Sasuke was 16 years old when Oro said that. It was post-timeskip.
> How it's the same. Your comparison is ridiculous. Hanzo didn't lacked his main arsenal last time I checked and Mifune`s level wasn't set on stone like Kankuro.
> Hanzo was the freaking leader of a village. It's so hard to understand that?. It wouldn't be Hanzo alone against the whole fucking world. Why do you think he was making alliance with Danzo in first place?.



One of the few times when I agree absolutely with everything you said.  



Bild said:


> I'm wondering the exact same thing. Everyone takes for granted the fight is over when there's no indication of that.



I doubt it's over, unless Mifune has a sealing jutsu for Hanzou's soul, the Edo Hanzou should get back up for round 2.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 9, 2011)

I like how Hanzo fans are making tons of excuses for this pathetic performance. Even Kin and Gin brothers who were pulled from Kishi's ass did better than this. 

Teen Sasuke (pre-Oro's absorption) was stated to be FAR STRONGER THAN Orochimaru. Teen sannin were nothing compared to their current self.


----------



## geminis (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Waiting for Itachi



Amen to that....we should have a countdown and prediction thread as to when Itachi/Nagato show up.


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

Wouldn't it be amazing if Team 10 vs. Asuma unfolded like this:


> Shikamaru: _"Sensei..."_
> 
> Asuma: _"Yes, Shikamaru, I know what you're going to say: 'this is troublesome'."_
> 
> ...


----------



## vagnard (Mar 9, 2011)

ZE said:


> 13 years old or not, the sannin look way older than 16 when they fought Hanzou.



Not that older considering Ame orphans were kids at that moment and it's heavily implied it was during the Second Ninja War. 




ZE said:


> Hanzou defeated the same Kankuru who along with Omoi defeated Sasori and Deidara. And by the way, Deidara had access to all of his jutsus, including C0.



Yeah. Because Kankuro's squad was in perfect condition in that moment. They weren't tired at all. 



ZE said:


> Hanzou is a legend. The same can’t be said about the thousands of men that followed him.



Legend of not he had a village to back up his ass. Plus Danzo.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 9, 2011)

> Teen Sasuke (pre-Oro's absorption) was stated to be FAR STRONGER THAN Orochimaru



You mean the sick bed ridden Oro that could have killed him if he hadn't been intending to take over his body?


----------



## sadino (Mar 9, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> You mean the sick bed ridden Oro that could have killed him if he hadn't been intending to take over his body?



No,he means the 16 yr old Oro which we don't know shit about to compare to other chars.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 9, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> You mean the sick bed ridden Oro that could have killed him if he hadn't been intending to take over his body?



No he meant Sasuke at the start of Part 2 was much, much stronger than Orochimaru at the same age.

*"Not a drop of blood on him...They called me a genius, but compared to him..." *


----------



## ZE (Mar 9, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Not that older considering Ame orphans were kids at that moment and it's heavily implied it was during the Second Ninja War.


They look like they were adults back then. We already saw the sannin when they were kids... and they certainly weren't kids when they fought Hanzou.




> Yeah. Because Kankuro's squad was in perfect condition in that moment. They weren't tired at all.


They beat Deidara and Sasori in 2 chapters without taking any hits nor did they waste much chakra because not much was needed in order to win. 



> Legend of not he had a village to back up his ass. Plus Danzo.


Still a legend. Many people who had a village as back up didn't manage to be legends like Hanzou.



vagnard said:


> I like how Hanzo fans are making tons of excuses for this pathetic performance. Even Kin and Gin brothers who were pulled from Kishi's ass did better than this.
> 
> Teen Sasuke (pre-Oro's absorption) was stated to be FAR STRONGER THAN Orochimaru. Teen sannin were nothing compared to their current self.



Current Sasuke is a teenager.


----------



## bill1228 (Mar 9, 2011)

sadino said:


> No,he means the 16 yr old Oro which we don't know shit about to compare to other chars.



Regardless of what else we know about 16 yr old Oro, we know for a fact he was weaker than Sasuke at 16.  Manga states it outright.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm liking the fact Mifune and the samurai are being talked about. I was wondering where more info on them was going to appear, databook 4 should give more than that. It's pretty good.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 9, 2011)

ZE said:


> They look like they were adults back then. We already saw the sannin when they were kids... and they certainly weren't kids when they fought Hanzou.



They probably were not that old. Nagato, Yahiko and Konan were only 7 when the Sannin fought the Hanzo.

Yahiko died between 25 and 30, which is between 23 and 18 years after the Sannin fought Hanzo.

The Sannin were about 37 when the third great ninja war took place. Consequently they should have been between 21 and 16 when they fought Hanzo.

Even if the war lasted for several lets say 4 years and Yahiko died right at the start. The oldest the Sannin would be is about 25.


----------



## sadino (Mar 9, 2011)

bill1228 said:


> Regardless of what else we know about 16 yr old Oro, we know for a fact he was weaker than Sasuke at 16.  Manga states it outright.



Probably all freaking shinobis on these manga older than 16yr were weaker than Sasuke at the same age.This point is damn useless.It doesn hold shit to the context of what Vagnard and ZE are arguing about.

I agree that the Sannins were weaker at the time they fought Hanzo but THAT argument isn't between my reasons to believe it.

Omg i just typed "believe it".


----------



## Reddan (Mar 9, 2011)

sadino said:


> Probably all freaking shinobis on these manga older than 16yr were weaker than Sasuke at the same age.This point is damn useless.It doesn hold shit to the context of what Vagnard and ZE are arguing about.
> 
> I agree that the Sannins were weaker at the time they fought Hanzo but THAT argument isn't between my reasons to believe it.
> 
> Omg i just typed "believe it".



Not at the beginning of Part 2. Itachi for one was stronger. Gaara was stronger and most likely Nagato was as well. It is possible Kimimaru was on the same level, whilst Bee and other Jinchuriki may be stronger.

The reason it is a valid point, because it puts into perspective how strong the Sannin were. If they were around the same age as Sasuke then they each individually would have been much weaker. Therefore Hanzo defeating all three of them is not as impressive as it first appeared. I would imagine quite a few top ninjas could defeat three people on the same level as Sasuke. 

Nagato did, Itachi did it, Bee did it and Sasuke did it.


----------



## bill1228 (Mar 9, 2011)

sadino said:


> Probably all freaking shinobis on these manga older than 16yr were weaker than Sasuke at the same age.This point is damn useless.It doesn hold shit to the context of what Vagnard and ZE are arguing about.
> 
> I agree that the Sannins were weaker at the time they fought Hanzo but THAT argument isn't between my reasons to believe it.
> 
> Omg i just typed "believe it".



I guess the point is sort of moot without a definite timeline, but all the info points to Oro being young enough at the time of the fight for that comparison to matter.


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

Guys, since the RAW came out, aren't we allowed to make threads now?


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

We don't even have a full translation, so no.........


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 9, 2011)

Kimimaro will own all. Mifune got hype with kenjutu. Kimimaro cqc genius its gonna be those two. Who go at.


----------



## timmysblood (Mar 9, 2011)

This Mifune guy is the shit I like em.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 9, 2011)

Brickhunt said:


> Guys, since the RAW came out, aren't we allowed to make threads now?



Not everyone can read japanese.


----------



## Evil (Mar 9, 2011)

vagnard said:


> In fact they were way weaker than Pre-Hebi Sasuke. Orochimaru stated he was WAY WEAKER than Sasuke at his same age.



When did this happen? There is a quote where Orochimaru says that the idea that he was called a genius seems pathetic in light of Sasuke's genius. But that's not the same thing as what you're trying to say.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 9, 2011)

lol hanzou.

I can't wait until Itachi/Nagato are fodderized and the board goes apeshit.


----------



## Egotism (Mar 9, 2011)

lol this was a big Fuck You by Kishi


----------



## Godammit (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, Naruto is dying

only 828 posts 


There was min of 1500 posts per chapter average


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 9, 2011)

Kishi's getting lazy. He just doesn't want to either bother with Hanzou or he doesn't know what abilities he would give to Hanzou. Just wants the war to be preety much done with. At first I didnt' believe Kishi was getting lazy but seeing Hanzou getting fodderized in one chapter...wow.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Glad that Hanzo is put in place. Got tired after last chap when people were fapping over poison gas from a salamander. Here Mifune one-panels that summon. 

Still think that Hanzo could roughly equal a single Sannin. But no way that he is much more superior then a single one.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 9, 2011)

Supa Swag said:


> lol hanzou.
> 
> I can't wait until Itachi/Nagato are fodderized and the board goes apeshit.



Pluck their fucking eyes out. 

/end


----------



## Dark Red Z (Mar 9, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Pluck their fucking eyes out.
> 
> /end



And they turn to dust and go back to their sockets in their heads, as ET regen is wont to do.


----------



## takL (Mar 9, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Not everyone can read japanese.



needless to say the most of these scans are chinese


----------



## sadino (Mar 9, 2011)

arednad said:


> Not at the beginning of Part 2. Itachi for one was stronger. Gaara was stronger and most likely Nagato was as well. It is possible Kimimaru was on the same level, whilst Bee and other Jinchuriki may be stronger.
> 
> The reason it is a valid point, because it puts into perspective how strong the Sannin were. If they were around the same age as Sasuke then they each individually would have been much weaker. Therefore Hanzo defeating all three of them is not as impressive as it first appeared. I would imagine quite a few top ninjas could defeat three people on the same level as Sasuke.
> 
> Nagato did, Itachi did it, Bee did it and Sasuke did it.



You're talking like u know the strenght of the Sannin when they were 16yr.We don't know shit about those.Don't forget the same Oro who praised Sasuke totaly understimated him when he did the body transfer ritual.Oro itself knows that he wasn't big shit on his 16yrs and aparently the Sannin fought Hanzo on their mid 20s.

Age and potential guidelines are bullshit too,who can say for sure when Orochimaru for example started being serious trouble?He could've been Konohamaru level at that point.Naruto went from rasengan-spammer-with-a-S-class-jutsu-full-of-flaws to better-than-freaking Jiraya-at-Sage-Mode in what, two weeks?Sasuke went from barely using Susano to fully releasing it in just a several minutes,barely a few hours.


----------



## CHEH (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank goodness Hanzo is done already, hopefully the same will happen with Assuma


----------



## Reddan (Mar 9, 2011)

sadino said:


> You're talking like u know the strenght of the Sannin when they were 16yr.We don't know shit about those.Don't forget the same Oro who praised Sasuke totaly understimated him when he did the body transfer ritual.Oro itself knows that he wasn't big shit on his 16yrs and aparently the Sannin fought Hanzo on their mid 20s.


We know Orochimaru at that age at least was considered the best out of them with the most potential. If preskip Sasuke was much stronger than Orochimaru at the same age then we can judge that all of the Sannin were weaker that post skip Sasuke. Now it is true not even Orochimaru was actually aware of just how strong Sasuke had grown at that point, which makes the comment even more damning. We as a reader, however, know Orochimaru at 16 had to be much weaker than Sasuke.



> Age and potential guidelines are bullshit too,who can say for sure when Orochimaru for example started being serious trouble?Naruto went from rasengan-spammer-with-a-S-class-jutsu-full-of-flaws to better-than-freaking Jiraya-at-Sage-Mode in what, two weeks?


Naruto was around the same level as Kakashi before SM training. The jump was not as big as people like to believe. Apart from Tsunade and Danzou, Naruto was quite possibly the strongest ninja in the village already.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 9, 2011)

It's just edo - tensei guys, relaxxx. We've seen how the most powerful/respected ninja of his era performed through edo tensei..you know who I'm talking about.


----------



## sadino (Mar 9, 2011)

arednad said:


> We know Orochimaru at that age at least was considered the best out of them with the most potential. If preskip Sasuke was much stronger than Orochimaru at the same age then we can judge that all of the Sannin were weaker that post skip Sasuke. Now it is true not even Orochimaru was actually aware of just how strong Sasuke had grown at that point, which makes the comment even more damning. We as a reader, however, know Orochimaru at 16 had to be much weaker than Sasuke.
> 
> 
> Naruto was around the same level as Kakashi before SM training. The jump was not as big as people like to believe. Apart from Tsunade and Danzou, Naruto was quite possibly the strongest ninja in the village already.



That's the problem,u guys take hype statements too literally.Only because a master shinobi like Sandaime/Jiraya/Orochimaru praised 13 yr pre skip Sasuke doesn't mean he was great shit at that time.It's really obvious that they meant his potential,not actual strenght.The same can be said about Sandaime praising kid Oro.

Can u prove me how it is relevant if we don't really now at which point of their lives the Sannin grewn up to their potentials?There's a 10(estimate) year gap between 16 yr Oro and the same Oro who fought Hanzo.

And also, fresh FRS Naruto= Kakashi is just plain bullshit.People just think that cause they Hype Hebi Sasuke too much and need to get Naruto on the same shoes as him.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 9, 2011)

Meh. Chapter seems kind of boring.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mifune: Long ago, i had a fight with you...not that i expect you to remember that...

Hanzo: Oh did you now? If so, why aren't you dead?

^^Hanzo is a boss 
(Would have been a little more epic if we didn't witness him lose the clash moments later )


----------



## Reddan (Mar 9, 2011)

sadino said:


> That's the problem,u guys take hype statements too literally.Only because a master shinobi like Sandaime/Jiraya/Orochimaru praised 13 yr pre skip Sasuke doesn't mean he was great shit at that time.It's really obvious that they meant his potential,not actual strenght.The same can be said about Sandaime praising kid Oro.
> 
> Can u prove me how it is relevant if we don't really now at which point of their lives the Sannin grewn up to their potentials?There's a 10(estimate) year gap between 16 yr Oro and the same Oro who fought Hanzo.



No the older guys praise the younger generation, because they are progressing faster than they did or are better at the same age.  Orochimaru clearly considered Sasuke to be far superior to him at the same age.



> And also, fresh FRS Naruto= Kakashi is just plain bullshit.People just think that cause they Hype Hebi Sasuke too much and need to get Naruto on the same shoes as him.



No Hebi Sasuke was still stronger then FRS Naruto. Naruto was as strong as Kakashi. Kakashi knows his own strength better than anyone and he admits it.

*"You're strong, Naruto. You may even surpass me."*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

This whole talk about "rusty" characters makes me think that Hanzou would've perform better if he had died during his prime days. But I don't see a the deal with Hiruzen, he was awesome even at his age.

Bleach and OP are already out, Naruto shouldn't take long.



vered said:


> awesome and badass 6 pains and deva panels.
> damn i miss pain in the manga.



I share that feeling.



Icegaze said:


> Gosh, that Kimi panel is just...



I expect to see it in your upcoming thread. 



Icegaze said:


> Did anybody think that flashback Mifune looked a lot like Hashirama Senju? At first I thought Hanzo was having a flashback of him fighting the 1st Hokage.
> 
> Dat Mifune.



Yeah.  Too bad we didn't get to see Hanzou without his mask in that flashback to see how he looked. But I like him more with his mask/helmet, makes him look badass.



Odlam said:


> It all depends - if Hanzou fades away now, the anger will be great
> 
> If it's just explained that Hanzou's slower/soft with inactivity, so he loses in CQC, but still can go on to display poweful jutsus, all will be well because we'll know he still had those powerful jutsus when he was alive, and much better reflexes.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Now it's 50/50 regarding his defeat.

Even if he is defeated, the battle against his team isn't over. Kimimaro is rampaging and Chuukishi's attitude is fishy. Plus, there must be a reason why Kishi made them chase after Kankurou's team while having captured Deidara.



Board Foot said:


> Kabuto should be listening to Mifune and Hanzō's discussion and planning to erase Hanzō's personality, basically giving him renewed conviction.



That would be awesome.


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2011)

CHEH said:


> Thank goodness Hanzo is done already, hopefully the same will happen with Assuma


Well obviously Asuma is going to go at some point since he's a edo. That's a given. I just hope it isn't soon.


----------



## Pendulum (Mar 9, 2011)

Apparently, Kishimoto is having a hard time naming all of Kakashi's 1000 copied techniques. That's why he's been postponing the fight for so long.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 9, 2011)

LovelyComplex said:


> Meh. Chapter seems kind of boring.


I agree. Team 10 scene is moving so slow. I think most will be off-panel. Hanzou vs Mifune fight wasnt interesting. Nothing special shown. Chiyo, Kimimaro, Samurai, etc parts weren't that much. Anticlimatic. The other parts/devisions of the war are much more serious and exciting feeling. This is just side-bit until Sakura and Lee or Kiba and Shino get involved.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pendulum said:


> Apparently, Kishimoto is having a hard time naming all of Kakashi's 1000 copied techniques. That's why he's been postponing the fight for so long.



He should just call them Kakashi's You Dead no jutsu version 1-1000


----------



## Nic (Mar 9, 2011)

well nice to know that Hanzou was basic fodder for Pain.  Definitely the best part of this chapter.


----------



## Nic (Mar 9, 2011)

Mercury Smile said:


> I agree. Team 10 scene is moving so slow. I think most will be off-panel. Hanzou vs Mifune fight wasnt interesting. Nothing special shown. Chiyo, Kimimaro, Samurai, etc parts weren't that much. Anticlimatic. The other parts/devisions of the war are much more serious and exciting feeling. This is just side-bit until Sakura and Lee or Kiba and Shino get involved.


Shikamaru having a big fight off-panel with Kishi?  Not happening.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 9, 2011)

CHEH said:


> Thank goodness Hanzo is done already, hopefully the same will happen with Assuma



Hanzo isn't done yet, hopefully round 2 of the fight will be him using some jutsus. Only then will I be satisfied when he exits the manga.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Mar 9, 2011)

arednad said:


> Naruto was around the same level as Kakashi before SM training. The jump was not as big as people like to believe. Apart from Tsunade and Danzou, Naruto was quite possibly the strongest ninja in the village already.



Before SM all naruto knew was a self destructing rasenshuriken. He wasn't better than kakashi. 



arednad said:


> No Hebi Sasuke was still stronger then FRS Naruto. Naruto was as strong as Kakashi. Kakashi knows his own strength better than anyone and he admits it.



You are joking right?


----------



## Nic (Mar 9, 2011)

Pendulum said:


> Apparently, Kishimoto is having a hard time naming all of Kakashi's 1000 copied techniques. That's why he's been postponing the fight for so long.


come on, give him credit for saving the best for last.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

In fact, Kakashi's division vs Swordsmen & Gaara's team + Oonoki vs Past Kages are kinda being saved for the last.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

This is why we need Naruto and sasuke, without them the manga is filler


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 9, 2011)

arednad said:


> The reason it is a valid point, because it puts into perspective how strong the Sannin were. If they were around the same age as Sasuke then they each individually would have been much weaker. Therefore Hanzo defeating all three of them is not as impressive as it first appeared. I would imagine quite a few top ninjas could defeat three people on the same level as Sasuke.



Agreed. It still makes Hanzo very powerful, just not as unbelievably powerful. But I do have to say that the most impressive thing to me is that the Sannin were famed for their teamwork, not their individual power.


----------



## Lord Stark (Mar 9, 2011)

arednad said:


> We know Orochimaru at that age at least was considered the best out of them with the most potential. If preskip Sasuke was much stronger than Orochimaru at the same age then we can judge that all of the Sannin were weaker that post skip Sasuke. Now it is true not even Orochimaru was actually aware of just how strong Sasuke had grown at that point, which makes the comment even more damning. We as a reader, however, know Orochimaru at 16 had to be much weaker than Sasuke.
> 
> 
> Naruto was around the same level as Kakashi before SM training. The jump was not as big as people like to believe. Apart from Tsunade and Danzou, Naruto was quite possibly the strongest ninja in the village already.



You think that Naruto was> Kakashi and Gai pre-SM.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 9, 2011)

I think Kakashi's team may take on Itachi. Other than Sasuke or Naruto, the specific characters on the squad will be able to relate to him more.


----------



## daschysta (Mar 9, 2011)

Kakashi vs Itachi would be megafap.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 9, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Hanzo isn't done yet, hopefully round 2 of the fight will be him using some jutsus. Only then will I be satisfied when he exits the manga.


Ya, it can't be one sided. If Mifune won the first round, I assume Hanzou will win the next. Tho I think Mifune will win overall, or it could be a draw. The first was just kenjutsu. Hanzou will manage to do some ninjutsu and Mifune will have to use chakra. I think Hanzou is more strategic than ppl think. I think the Samurai fighting style is straightforward, which gives Hanzou an advantage for more sneak attacks like that Salamander did. I hope he uses his doton exploding tag jutsu again.


----------



## Sesha (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank fuck that we got 3-4 chapters worth of fighting about two characters who were invented last Thursday; But Hanzou, who fought the young Sannin to a stalemate, was introduced over 150 chapters ago and gets his ass handed to him and with nothing to show for it. 
I was worried that this war would be boring and redundant, but Kishi turned my expectations around. Thank you Kishi now my life is supa konpriito thanks to you!



Superstars said:


> Still sounds better than one piece and bleach.
> 
> NARUTO IS NUMBA 1!!!
> 
> Not saskue



But nothing beats Dragonball, right? Eh Phenom, old boy?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 9, 2011)

Tired of Team 10.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 9, 2011)

Mercury Smile said:


> Ya, it can't be one sided. If Mifune won the first round, I assume Hanzou will win the next. Tho I think Mifune will win overall, or it could be a draw. The first was just kenjutsu. Hanzou will manage to do some ninjutsu and Mifune will have to use chakra. I think Hanzou is more strategic than ppl think. I think the Samurai fighting style is straightforward, which gives Hanzou an advantage for more sneak attacks like that Salamander did. I hope he uses his doton exploding tag jutsu again.



That is the typical writing style. Mifune gained the first advantage, then it'll flip to Hanzo for a moment, and then back to Mifune since we know he's going to win.


----------



## Nic (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> This is why we need Naruto and sasuke, without them the manga is filler


as bad as that sound, you're right.  I'm just waiting for something big to happen now. lol  Still i expect another 6months of these side character fights before the main characters get back into the action.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Mar 9, 2011)

sadino said:


> To me it seems that Hanzo power relied basely on deception.He's not that much a front line fighter, so he has his entire array of skills to put his opponents in lose-lose situations.
> 
> "Hey i got a hostage,if u come here and rescue him/her i have a trap waiting to cripple you for life.kthx"
> "Hey dis is ma summon aaaaand...you're poisoned."
> ...



they don't make guys like him anymore rare breed.Nowadays guys have flashbacks about their emotional trauma then let themselves be killed.

Cats like hanzou rare breed.


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 9, 2011)

LovelyComplex said:


> I think Kakashi's team may take on Itachi. Other than Sasuke or Naruto, the specific characters on the squad will be able to relate to him more.


Ignoring that Kakashi is anywhere close to Itachi's level... Itachi departed together with Nagato and Kakuzu, later Kakuzu appears on the coast of the land of lightning and far away from Kakashi's division, it's likely that Nagato and Itachi are still heading for Kumo and are too far away from Kakashi for any match up between them to happen.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> This is why we need Naruto and sasuke, without them the manga is filler



Yeah cause watching Naruto train or Sasuke talk about hatred for a dozen or so chapters is so much more interesting


----------



## BroKage (Mar 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> This is why we need Naruto and sasuke, without them the manga is filler


Filler > hax and tnj.

...Wait, we still get that without them.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 9, 2011)

another snoozer..get back to naruto and sasuke please.


----------



## sadino (Mar 9, 2011)

Since people are talking about future match ups:

How the hell Tsunade's gonna join Darui's division to fight Dan?Can Mabui teleport people too(and that was the way Raikage would've joined the fray to fight Kin/Gin)?Omg.

Well that means Chouza/Darui's gonna get screwed...


----------



## G-Man (Mar 9, 2011)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> You think that Naruto was> Kakashi and Gai pre-SM.



Nope, he said "around Kakashi's level" which is actually a fair assessment.  Kakashi's only answer for summoning 'Bunta or any ridiculously large toads is Kamui after all and that was supposed to be seriously draining, to say nothing of how Naruto outmanuvered Kakuzu with around a mere five clones (would have killed him had he been a second faster too) whereas Kakuzu kept up with Kakashi well enough once Kakashi lost the element of surprise (some would say he was dominating given Kakashi's reluctance to use Kamui).

I'd say KN4 could arguably beat Gai using anything less than 7 Gates (he might even need 8, essentially committing suicide, depending on how KN4 tanks Noon Tiger)!  If it weren't for Gates I'd say Naruto could defeat Gai pre-SM rather handidly and at the very least he could give Kakashi a devil of a time unless Kakashi wised up and Kamui-sniped him at the very beginning of the battle (otherwise its Kakashi vs 1000+ clones, any one of which can apparently go KN4, without plot armor; not good odds and he needs to be sneaky as hell to win).

That's the two best Jounin in the village (barring Jiraiya and Tsunade), and the kid was at least strong eough to force them to go all out to win at the age of 16.  That's pretty damn impressive for someone whose arsenal is really just one strong close-range attack (counting Rasengan, Oodama, and incomplete FRS as one cuz' they are essentially the same jutsu powered up), two force multipliers (KB for multiplying number of attacks + Kyuubi chakra for multiplying all base stats to sometimes obscene levels), and a utility spell that summons allies who may or may not be cooperative (Kuchiyose)!

Sasuke's greatest advantage isn't his speed nor is it the fact that he has haxxed jutsu (almost any jutsu can potentially one-shot someone) nor is it his skill/intelligence (which deserts him at times), its the fact that his haxxed jutsu can be launched so quickly with little to no set up (save Kirin which is ridiculously impractical most of the time but would be almost instantaneous and make Sasuke damn near invincible during an actual thunderstorm).  Take away just one jutsu of his Mangekyou, be it the genjutsu, Amaterasu, or Susanoo (especially Susanoo), and suddenly he goes down a tier fast (take away one of the last two and he would have needed to be rescued by Madara a whole lot sooner at the Kage Summit).  He lucked out in that his bloodline affords him some seriously powerful versatility (you can base almost an entire move set off of just Susanoo)!

That's Naruto's greatest weakness.  He isn't versatile.  He's a "hit it hard and if that doesn't work hit it HARDER!" kind of guy and he relies on the toads for actualy versatility.  SM just gave him such a huge boost in stats (without losing his reason like the KN forms) plus the enhanced sensory abilities to better read attacks, that it finally put him at the level where even Kakashi would be in serious trouble 9/10 (as long as he can sense the build up for Kamui so that he can take action before Kakashi actually fires the damn thing).


----------



## Egotism (Mar 9, 2011)

At least give us a Madara sighting, or switch back to Kakashi's fight. This war is shitty.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hopefully next chapter Mifune loses and commits Seppuku. That should be a awesome sight.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 9, 2011)

Kakashi said Naruto surpassed him during the Kakazu fight though


----------



## Nic (Mar 9, 2011)

sadino said:


> Since people are talking about future match ups:
> 
> How the hell Tsunade's gonna join Darui's division to fight Dan?Can Mabui teleport people too(and that was the way Raikage would've joined the fray to fight Kin/Gin)?Omg.
> 
> Well that means Chouza/Darui's gonna get screwed...


Kishi can make it happen if he wants which he will. No point in trying to find logic to it.


----------



## G-Man (Mar 9, 2011)

sadino said:


> Since people are talking about future match ups:
> 
> How the hell Tsunade's gonna join Darui's division to fight Dan?Can Mabui teleport people too(and that was the way Raikage would've joined the fray to fight Kin/Gin)?Omg.
> 
> Well that means Chouza/Darui's gonna get screwed...



Good.  It'd be nice to see some of the named good guys actually losing and Tsunade actually getting a semi-real fight where she hopefully doesn't look like a tool would be a nice change of pace.  Now if we could just give Mei a proper fight and have her kick some ass I could be totally set for the year!


----------



## Dashido (Mar 9, 2011)

We see some samurai ablilities, alittle TnJ with asuma and team 10 and we will see Darui and those chunin begin the battle against kakuzu hopefully. If it doesn't go down like this then i just wanna see nothing but Darui and team vs kakuzu and or Mifune vs Hanzuo that would be pure


----------



## Superstars (Mar 9, 2011)

G-Man said:


> Good.  It'd be nice to see some of the named good guys actually losing and Tsunade actually getting a semi-real fight where she hopefully doesn't look like a tool would be a nice change of pace.  Now if we could just give Mei a proper fight and have her kick some ass I could be totally set for the year!


Love the females.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, this chapter looks nice.  Mifune brought his badass with him this week, I see.


----------



## 24 Hours (Mar 9, 2011)

Kabuto must be pissed that his zombies got troll one by one


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 9, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> Kabuto must be pissed that his zombies got troll one by one



Meh, he still have his strongest cards intact. And it's not like he didn't expect that some of them would be defeated and sealed.


----------



## 24 Hours (Mar 9, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Meh, he still have his strongest cards intact. And it's not like he didn't expect that some of them would be defeated and sealed.



His 6th coffin is not necessary the strongest, just a summon use to blackmail Tobi. That zombie must be able to reveal some secret of Tobi. Honestly, I don't see how is it possible to summon a person that is stronger than the 5 akatsuki combine


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 9, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> His 6th coffin is not necessary the strongest, just a summon use to blackmail Tobi. That zombie must be able to reveal some secret of Tobi. Honestly, I don't see how is it possible to summon a person that is stronger than the 5 akatsuki combine



Im talking about Itachi&Nagato and the Jins. As you say, we dont know if the 6th coffin if for fighting or simply as emotional blackmail.


----------



## posternojutsu (Mar 9, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Meh, he still have his strongest cards intact. And it's not like he didn't expect that some of them would be defeated and sealed.



True and like some people have speculated both Kabuto and Madara might not really care about this war. It could just be used to stall so that both of them can do some other sneaky crap....individually.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 9, 2011)

Funny how Hanzo is being owned by some Samurai.

His wankers agony will be great.


----------



## handsock (Mar 9, 2011)

If Kabuto was smart he would have brought back the 3rd Hokage. The 3rd Hokage took on Orochimaru, the 1st, and 2nd Hokages all at once. That's saying something.


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

handsock said:


> If Kabuto was smart he would have brought back the 3rd Hokage. The 3rd Hokage took on Orochimaru, the 1st, and 2nd Hokages all at once. That's saying something.



........................


Can't do it; they're sealed in the death god's stomach


----------



## HatakeKelley (Mar 9, 2011)

handsock said:


> If Kabuto was smart he would have brought back the 3rd Hokage. The 3rd Hokage took on Orochimaru, the 1st, and 2nd Hokages all at once. That's saying something.



He can't.  Sarutobi sealed his soul in order to seal the souls of the 1st and 2nd Hokage.  Sarutobi can't be Edo Tensei'd for the same reason that Minato can't.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 9, 2011)

G-Man said:


> Good.  It'd be nice to see some of the named good guys actually losing and Tsunade actually getting a semi-real fight where she hopefully doesn't look like a tool would be a nice change of pace.  Now if we could just give Mei a proper fight and have her kick some ass I could be totally set for the year!



I could see Tsunade joining the beachfront (probably by Mabui summoning her) if more Edos show up there, not to mention fight Dan in the process. And Mei is also a possibility. Should the Daimyos get kidnapped and she tries following, she might end up running into Tsunade and Darui and Co.



24 Hours said:


> Kabuto must be pissed that his zombies got troll one by one



I doubt he cares that much. He has plenty more.



handsock said:


> If Kabuto was smart he would have brought back the 3rd Hokage. The 3rd Hokage took on Orochimaru, the 1st, and 2nd Hokages all at once. That's saying something.



Um, sorry to burst your little bubble, but Hiruzen's soul was taken by the Death God 394 chapters ago. He ain't comin back.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 9, 2011)

if hanzo looses this chapter and goes on to do nothing next chapter, i will give a virtual dolllar to anyone who called it. hanzo definitely has more to show.


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

Iaijutsu, huh?  DELICIOUS...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

Iaijutsu? 

Well, the little sidenote at the end of the chapter just talks about how awesome Mifune is as a Samurai (I am just paraphrasing it btw, I don't remember the exact words), nothing about "Mifune defeats Hanzou!!" or something like that.

Still, now that the [Chinese] scans translation are done, maybe the chapter will come out?


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2011)

spoilers said:
			
		

> Mifune: IN THE WAY OF BUSHIDO, THE MAN AND HIS SWORD ARE ONE!



Sounds like something Kamina from TTGL would say. 

"Iaijutsu" seems like an overly-elaborate/hyped way of saying "speedblitz", though. 

Also, Hanzou confirmed weakened and Chiyo confirmed awesome old hag.


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Iaijutsu?
> 
> Well, the little sidenote at the end of the chapter just talks about how awesome Mifune is as a Samurai (I am just paraphrasing it btw, I don't remember the exact words), nothing about "Mifune defeats Hanzou!!" or something like that.
> 
> Still, now that the [Chinese] scans translation are done, maybe the chapter will come out?



It'll be out tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## Egotism (Mar 9, 2011)

Chiyo was set tripping


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Sounds like something Kamina from TTGL would say.
> 
> "Iaijutsu" seems like an overly-elaborate/hyped way of saying "speedblitz", though.
> 
> Also, Hanzou confirmed weakened and Chiyo confirmed awesome old hag.



Then Taijutsu is an overly-elaborate way of saying punch and kick...

That whole exchange between those two is BOSS


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2011)

hmm kurosawa .is it the name of mifune sword?or like in the chinese trans the name of a legendary sword?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2011)

Surprised to read that Kishi is actually basing his verse's Samurais like the real ones, which commited the honorary seppuku.

I wonder what would be the forum's reaction if Mifune performed that in this war...


----------



## Bild (Mar 9, 2011)

> Kimimaro: *Come on over*… (to samurai)
> 
> Samurai: He’s attacking!
> (samurai sword clashes with *Kimimaro’s bone* sword)
> Samurai: *It’s very hard!*


I c wat u did thar Kishi. 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I wonder what would be the forum's reaction if Mifune performed that in this war...


Threads like this would pop up like the plague: _"LOL, Muffin is a puss afraid of the war"_.


----------



## Sagitta (Mar 10, 2011)

How many did the mods ban today? Like 12?
"Hanzou desu died!111"

I'd say that Itachi would work Mifune because he's not that great. He's probably never fought a powerful Uchiha either.

I'd say Hanzou is toast now.

I want Chouji to go butterfly boy again because he has not done that in a long time! I think Asuma going to get worked pretty fast here. I can see a boring chapter the following week. Like suuuuper boring, your going to want to shit your pants boring.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Mar 10, 2011)

Is it just me, or could this issue be abridged as:

"It's over, Hanzo. I have the high ground."?


----------



## BrokenBonds (Mar 10, 2011)

One of the best chapters in the whole manga. You could see how much effort Kishimoto put into this chapter, and he delivered amazingly!


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm not sure where to write the comment, but I did want to say that I liked the way that Kishi did a sakura backdrop effect using the paper flaking from Hanzo's edo body to accentuate the perfect sword strike from Mifune.  It was very theatric.


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Was an ok chapter... can't quite understand to reason why they say Hanzo is not as good as he used to be .. they could have just showed that mifune was stronger it would have been ok... but hanzo got taken care of a little too fast for me... was expecting to see some of his jutsu.. well not like he is dead anyway... I'm starting to think that the edo tensei guy are not as strong as they were when they were alive cause they all losse quite fast...


----------



## Arsecynic (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol Hanzo got stomped. Once again, Legendary ninja leave me disappoint. Hopefully we'll get Oonoki and Gaara vs the Edo kages soon.


----------



## takL (Mar 10, 2011)

we just witnessed the birth of new legend namely mifune 

love the akira kurosawa, masuji ibuse references and seemingly ashher was right, 
baiken of kusarigama reference!


----------



## KillerFlow (Mar 10, 2011)

So Akatsuki allied with Root once huh...I wonder if we'll get more on that.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 10, 2011)

The people crying over Hanzou is just hilarious.


----------



## jso (Mar 10, 2011)

What/who is Baiken of Kusarigama, takl?


----------



## takL (Mar 11, 2011)

jso said:


> What/who is Baiken of Kusarigama, takl?



baiken shishido.  
i saw a thread by ashher comparing hanzo vs mifune to  baiken vs musashi 
and after thsi chap some 2 channellers saying the same.


----------

